# Doinkers... Let's see them!!!



## Hoosier bowman

If you have a Doinker on your bow (hunting, target, 3D, field... it don't matter...), let's see some pics!!!

I need some eye candy here folks!!!

:darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## IsHeBreathing?

HA!

Sorry, memories of an out of context thread...


----------



## asa1485

I have a couple


----------



## asa1485

Here are a couple more


----------



## Cornfed

Only on AT could a thread have that title and it not be X rated !!! LOL! 

Ok, now I'll show ya my Doinkers!!! 

My DISH.... 










my new A-BAR Field..... an awesome shooting stab! I've never been so consistent at 50 and 60 yards!










My A-BAR is also equipped with the new Doinker Platinium QD.....


----------



## asa1485

Cornfed said:


> Only on AT could a thread have that title and it not be X rated !!! LOL!
> Ok, now I'll show ya my Doinkers!!!
> 
> My DISH....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new A-BAR Field..... an awesome shooting stab! I've never been so consistent at 50 and 60 yards!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My A-BAR is also equipped with the new Doinker Platinium QD.....


LOL....You got that right


----------



## Cornfed

*asa1485*,

What in the heck do you do for a living brother ?!? You obviously have plenty of toy money !!! LOL! 

Awesome rigs buddy.... I'm seriously jealous!!!


----------



## asa1485

Thanks bud. It is a gift and a curse


----------



## muzzyman1212

Here is my dish but now cornfed has me wanting one of those new A-bars. :teeth::mg:


----------



## Hoosier bowman

IsHeBreathing? said:


> HA!
> 
> Sorry, memories of an out of context thread...


I remember that one.... hehehe


----------



## asa1485

muzzyman1212 said:


> Here is my dish but now cornfed has me wanting one of those new A-bars. :teeth::mg:


Yep. Me also!!!!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Where are ppl. getting the 10" DISH? All Lancaster has is the 12". No dealers near me (our own shop included...  ) has any...?


----------



## muzzyman1212

Hoosier bowman said:


> Where are ppl. getting the 10" DISH? All Lancaster has is the 12". No dealers near me (our own shop included...  ) has any...?


my 12" is 10.5 without the qd.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

muzzyman1212 said:


> my 12" is 10.5 without the qd.


I know, but I want it 10" total.... ? Anyone know where to find one?


----------



## FishAlaska

Doinker Platinums on the Vantage Elite and Doinker Fatties on the Alpha Max.


----------



## JawsDad

I would post some pics of mine, but they are starting to look like I've drug them behind my truck on a gravel road.. :doh:


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Are you gravel tuning again Ted???LOL!!!!

Here are a couple of pics until my new Field A-Bar set up arrives!!


----------



## X-Vehicle FTE




----------



## Robin Hall

Wow.... Good looking rigs everyone!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

JawsDad said:


> I would post some pics of mine, but they are starting to look like I've drug them behind my truck on a gravel road.. :doh:


So...? It adds character to them.....


----------



## JawsDad

NEVADAPRO said:


> Are you gravel tuning again Ted???LOL!!!!
> 
> Here are a couple of pics until my new Field A-Bar set up arrives!!



That's how you are supposed to tune a bow, is it not? :noidea:

I'll tell you this. I can speak to the strength of a Doinker Fatty. Last year when I blew a limb on my bow, I was able to use the Fatty as a handle to attempt a hammer throw with my bow. The Fatty served that purpose very well..  :becky:


----------



## Hoosier bowman

ttt 

Doink on guys!!!


----------



## pro38hunter

Here is an old Powerbar on my Alphaburner! Can't find a reason to get rid of it!!!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

pro38hunter said:


> Here is an old Powerbar on my Alphaburner! Can't find a reason to get rid of it!!!


I don't think there is any reason. Great stab! And great looking setup.


----------



## BlacktailBryan

My first Doinker is in the mail! Its not the latest and greatest. 7" A-Bomb Armored Hunter.
Im curious if i will be able to tinker with it later, maybe add a mini dish or a gen 5 Doinker to the end of it.


----------



## VICECIV

On any other forum...this Thread would be highly inappropriate....LOL


----------



## Robin Hall

pro38hunter said:


> Here is an old Powerbar on my Alphaburner! Can't find a reason to get rid of it!!!


its not the Power bar but this was our 11.5" Field Stab......from wayyyyy back in the day. This was a great stabilizer.....no need to change it at all!!!!


----------



## pro38hunter

Robin Hall said:


> its not the Power bar but this was our 11.5" Field Stab......from wayyyyy back in the day. This was a great stabilizer.....no need to change it at all!!!!



Thanks for the clarification!!! I have owned the thing soo long, I forgot what the exact model was. Looked like a Power bar to me!!!


----------



## sagecreek

Jr. and my bows.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Keep 'em coming...


----------



## Dylanl

It's not the best picture but you guys get the idea. 
View attachment 1096102


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Dylanl said:


> It's not the best picture but you guys get the idea.
> View attachment 1096102


Is that an 8" model?


----------



## asa1485

Man there are some sweet rigs on here. Keep em coming


----------



## Dylanl

Hoosier bowman said:


> Is that an 8" model?


Nope it's a 12".


----------



## asa1485

Getting a little something ready for hynting season and had a box on the new door step today when I got home. I got to give Doinker big props for their new packaging. It really stands out on the shelves. Pics do not do it justice.


View attachment 1096193
View attachment 1096192
View attachment 1096194


----------



## crooked stick

10.5" 3D Carbon Field


----------



## asa1485

I had one like that and sold it. Needed some quick cash. Still hate getting rid of it.


----------



## Robin Hall

crooked stick said:


> 10.5" 3D Carbon Field


This has always been a favorite among archers world wide!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

My Doinkers! :wink:


----------



## BAMBRANCH

I dont even like it when someone tries to look at my Doinker in the mens room........
But seriously I have alot of them and I think my favorite one is the 12" I have on my Prestige its an elite........


----------



## J-Daddy

I'm getting ready to order a 12" with the Mini 3 hole head on it..I'm gonna run it on my Carbon Matrix. Erick I tried calling you today but they said you were out and Wendy was on the other line so I'll call back tomorrow and place the order.


----------



## asa1485

Got some of the new Gen 5 Doinkers in today and swapped them out on a set of my Platinums. Did not have a chance to shoot with them in yet but, They look sweet. More of a traditional Doinker look.


----------



## BlacktailBryan

asa1485 said:


> Got some of the new Gen 5 Doinkers in today and swapped them out on a set of my Platinums. Did not have a chance to shoot with them in yet but, They look sweet. More of a traditional Doinker look.
> 
> View attachment 1096303
> View attachment 1096304


Those are sweet looking! ASA, any ideas of what I can add to an A-Bomb hunter, can a mini dish or gen 5 be added to them?
This thread popped up just after I got the tracking for my Doinker, now my wheels are turning!


----------



## asa1485

Thanks bud. Not sure. I do know that anything that has the Doinker Supreme can accept the new Gen 5 Doinker. 

Hit up Robin Hall on here. He s the VP at Doinker and should be able to tell you.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Do they make a BLACK 10" DISH? I want the one that holds six weights...

It would be for hunting, but I actually don't want camo. Anyone know?


----------



## Robin Hall

Yes we do, it's the same price as the camo ones


----------



## BJ3

Dylanl said:


> Nope it's a 12".


Looks like there is no disconnect in the pic....if that's the case it's about 10.5in.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

here ya go!!


----------



## BERKUTMAKS




----------



## Robin Hall

BERKUTMAKS said:


> View attachment 1096434
> View attachment 1096435


SaaaWeeeeeeet! Doink on!


----------



## Belicoso




----------



## J-Daddy

Hoosier bowman said:


> I know, but I want it 10" total.... ? Anyone know where to find one?


I can order the 10" Dish all day long in the Hunter Series....The original Dish with the large hub & the QD only comes in 2 3/4", 6", and 12" lengths....The Hunter series comes in 6", 8" & 10" lengths.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Hoosier bowman said:


> Do they make a BLACK 10" DISH? I want the one that holds six weights...
> 
> It would be for hunting, but I actually don't want camo. Anyone know?


Is it 10" without a QD or with one? I will be using a QD and a an off-set bar (AOSM actually) with some weight out back.... I want to keep it all under 12". I should be safe with the 10" right? Thanks everyone.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

asa1485 said:


> I had one like that and sold it. Needed some quick cash. Still hate getting rid of it.


Which did you like better? It or the DISH? I want one or the other for hunting.


----------



## asa1485

The DISH.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

asa1485 said:


> The DISH.


Good. Because that's what I'm getting!


----------



## J-Daddy

Give me a couple weeks and I'll have something new & cool from Doinker...I know, hush, hush Erick..lol


----------



## asa1485

Im beginning to not like you..............................LOL


----------



## J-Daddy

asa1485 said:


> Im beginning to not like you..............................LOL


Pppssshhhhh, get in line then, lol....
Tell ya what, give me that red Alphamax 35 you have and I'll tell you my secret, lol, hell I'd even text a picture of it for that bow.


----------



## asa1485

J-Daddy said:


> Pppssshhhhh, get in line then, lol....
> Tell ya what, give me that red Alphamax 35 you have and I'll tell you my secret, lol, hell I'd even text a picture of it for that bow.


LOL...................guess we'll call it even


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Anyone else care to "show off their Doinker"...?


----------



## Hoosier bowman

OK. Back TTT


----------



## asa1485




----------



## Hoosier bowman

Another nice one Pete.


----------



## asa1485

Thanks bud

There are many more guys out there I know. I see them on here all the time.


----------



## schmel_me

Here's my carbon A-bomb setup


----------



## asa1485

Very nice. Love that target as well


----------



## Hoosier bowman

schmel_me said:


> Here's my carbon A-bomb setup


That's what I'm talkin' about! I love me an AT Snow Pure!!!


----------



## Jackthecat

I seriously missunderstood the title of this thread, LOL


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Jackthecat said:


> I seriously missunderstood the title of this thread, LOL


HEHE. It could be taken a few different ways....


----------



## Hoosier bowman

One more time for the night...


----------



## Robin Hall

Jackthecat said:


> I seriously missunderstood the title of this thread, LOL


Funny stuff


----------



## Hoosier bowman

I know there are more Doinkers out there....


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Doink. Doink. Doink. Doink. Doink. Doink. Doink. Doink. Doink..........


----------



## charger22

My little Doinker.


----------



## Robin Hall

charger22 said:


> My little Doinker.


Here is the latest version of this stab 








It's a 1 1/8" Doinker Supreme with a GEN 5 Doinker conversion and a Chubby weight


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER

charger22 said:


> My little Doinker.


soo disappointing..... hahahah just kidding.


----------



## asa1485

Not really a Doinker but.................................










Got bored and played around a little. Had to enlarge it so you could read it which made it scroll kinda slow. I wish I had the program where I could tilt the words like in the opening to Star Wars


----------



## Hoosier bowman

asa1485 said:


> Not really a Doinker but.................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got bored and played around a little. Had to enlarge it so you could read it which made it scroll kinda slow. I wish I had the program where I could tilt the words like in the opening to Star Wars


Gosh. This is really serious stuff! Watch out there you bees....


----------



## Jackthecat

asa1485 said:


> Not really a Doinker but.................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got bored and played around a little. Had to enlarge it so you could read it which made it scroll kinda slow. I wish I had the program where I could tilt the words like in the opening to Star Wars


"A long time ago in a galaxy far, far away..." 
That is what I thought when I first saw this. Great Job!


----------



## ericfloyd

you wanna see my doinker//eye candy i thought i was on archerytalk...haha jp sorry i couldn't resist


----------



## Stab

*A few of my Doinkers*

Heres a few of my Doinkers


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Stab said:


> Heres a few of my Doinkers


The one in the last pic is just awsome....


----------



## bolo7735




----------



## Hoosier bowman

Nice setup.


----------



## Robin Hall

Stab said:


> Heres a few of my Doinkers


Talk about a Doinker collection! Your almost up to ASA1485's doinker collection size


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Robin Hall said:


> Talk about a Doinker collection! Your almost up to ASA1485's doinker collection size


Yeh, _almost_....


----------



## Hoosier bowman

ttt


----------



## asa1485

LOL.....Come on guys............play nice


----------



## crooked stick

Another Doinker of mine..


----------



## BlacktailBryan

Heres mine, just came in today. Its a little older model, armored hunter, but i like it.
Couldnt believe how much quieter and vibe free my bow is now. I thought I had it pretty quiet until I screwed the doinker into it!


----------



## Stab

Robin Hall said:


> Talk about a Doinker collection! Your almost up to ASA1485's doinker collection size


lol, Thats just a few  Dont have pics of the rest. ASA1485 Im on your tail buddy!


----------



## Robin Hall

I had to do it


----------



## asa1485

Stab said:


> lol, Thats just a few  Dont have pics of the rest. ASA1485 Im on your tail buddy!


LOL..........I hear ya


----------



## asa1485

BlacktailBryan said:


> Heres mine, just came in today. Its a little older model, armored hunter, but i like it.
> Couldnt believe how much quieter and vibe free my bow is now. I thought I had it pretty quiet until I screwed the doinker into it!


Really sharp looking


----------



## asa1485

Robin Hall said:


> I had to do it
> 
> View attachment 1098167
> 
> 
> View attachment 1098168
> 
> 
> View attachment 1098169
> 
> 
> View attachment 1098170
> 
> 
> View attachment 1098172
> 
> 
> View attachment 1098171


Very nice. Those look like winners. Can't wait to see the 2011 line. 


On a side note, I added the Gen 5 Doinkers to my stabs as you have seen. Man did they make a big difference in the way the bow sounded and felt. Changed my POI just a tad. But, a few clicks on the Sure Loc and it was back on. Those things rock.


----------



## Robin Hall

Yep, we are very pleased with the performance of the GEN 5! So much that we have decided to make a GEN 5 Mini to fit the smaller 7/8" Doinker Supreme as well for next year  

We started working on it yesterday


----------



## Stab

You guys are on fire over there at Doinker! Always something new to look forward to!


----------



## Robin Hall

Stab said:


> You guys are on fire over there at Doinker! Always something new to look forward to!


Just wait..... We are not done yet......the next one will have to wait a few months more for it's release


----------



## Hoosier bowman

crooked stick said:


> Another Doinker of mine..


Is that a Vtech? If so, what year?


----------



## asa1485

Robin Hall said:


> Yep, we are very pleased with the performance of the GEN 5! So much that we have decided to make a GEN 5 Mini to fit the smaller 7/8" Doinker Supreme as well for next year
> 
> We started working on it yesterday


I bet so. That thing really made my bow a lot quieter. I would be pleased also.


----------



## J-Daddy

Robin Hall said:


> Just wait..... We are not done yet......the next one will have to wait a few months more for it's release


I wish I could get the new one in before July 8th so I could pomp it out at the Bowcast shoot in Utah. Guess I'll have to run a Dish and be content with that, lol.


----------



## asa1485

Yeah ,,,,yeah,,,,,,yada,,,,,yada


LOL


----------



## crooked stick

Hoosier bowman said:


> Is that a Vtech? If so, what year?


Vtec it is.. '05 is the year and it's a shooter!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Cool. Those are nice bows.


----------



## deerheaven

Put one on my bow,,,,My E brake for my pin,,,solid aiming


----------



## Hoosier bowman

cool keep 'em coming.


----------



## asa1485

crooked stick said:


> Vtec it is.. '05 is the year and it's a shooter!


Yep. Got one myself


----------



## Hoosier bowman

TTT

We need more Doinker porn!!!





































(Wow. That just sounds horribly wrong....)


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Come on guys. I know there's more of you....


----------



## bluelund79

28" Doinker Supreme with Suppression Mount and Carbon 3d side rod, AOSM, Q/D

12" Doinker DiSh, Q/D

Only stabs that I will be using. Reduce shock, give a steady hold, and while I haven't used it (and hopefully never will) customer service seems to be second to none from all the feedback on here....


----------



## asa1485

Very nice


----------



## Hoosier bowman

asa1485 said:


> Very nice


That's exactly what I was thinkin'. Nice rigs!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

OK guys, I finally ordered my DISH... 12" Hunter model.... I also got an AOSM. Hope they get here soon...


----------



## asa1485

Nothing like new toys!!


----------



## tuneman

does anyone know if the elites come apart? or are they glued together, i assumed they were just screwed but i cannot get mine apart


----------



## asa1485

They use loctite on them. You can call them and ask for Erick. He will tell you how to get it apart but, it will damage the suppression mount more then likely.


----------



## asa1485

I know most have seen it but, everytime I watch it I get a kick out of it. Doinker Bill doing the caveman thing http://www.differentbypentax.com/#/video/4d151dcc9d748


----------



## Robin Hall

Very funny stuff! I love it!


----------



## J-Daddy

Here's a Dish with the Mini Hub on my Matrix...Holds really well on there and still light weight. It'll hold me over until Erick gets my top secret one done.


----------



## asa1485

LOL.....Weren't you in it?


----------



## wlleven

*Oh Man Alive !*



asa1485 said:


> I know most have seen it but, everytime I watch it I get a kick out of it. Doinker Bill doing the caveman thing http://www.differentbypentax.com/#/video/4d151dcc9d748



Sometimes I worry about myself :- )


wll


----------



## asa1485

Nah, you doing a fine job.


----------



## Robin Hall

Just got done designing the GEN 5 Mini Doinker for the 7/8" Doinker Supremes……..will try to post some solid works files tomorrow


----------



## asa1485

Sweet.

I gotta tell ya, I really did not know how I was going to like them at first. I mean, I know and like the fact that they look more like the Abombs. But, I just did not know. But man, I _really_ like them. They absorb soo much sound and vibe you really never paid attention to. But , after the first shot I was like man this bow is a lot quieter. And just for kicks, I hung 12 ounces of weight off of them and they did not budge.

Another winner!!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Gotta see some more pics to keep me alive till my DISH arives....


----------



## iwantone2.4

I like it!! how many pennies did that cost you??


----------



## asa1485

Probably toooooo many


----------



## iwantone2.4

I also like that super short one on page 3?? or somwhere around their.
I could use one


----------



## asa1485

Give them a call. They will hook you up.


----------



## longbeard2212




----------



## asa1485

Very nice


----------



## hal515

I get mine next week, hopefully I can attach it to my carnage soon.


----------



## The Answer

LOL.....all good things to those that wait


----------



## Hoosier bowman

longbeard2212 said:


> View attachment 1102065


Katera XL? Nice lookin' bow.


----------



## longbeard2212

Yes it's a Katera xl, 10" dish, 8" avancee v bars w 4 oz. Doinker weights.
Good shooting bow!


----------



## SchulkpEvo

I'm glad to finally be apart of this thread.


----------



## Robin Hall

SchulkpEvo said:


> I'm glad to finally be apart of this thread.


If you want to mess with some other Doinker stuff on your new stab down the road you can. You can mount anyone of the three different DISH hubs to your current stabilizer with the use of a Doinker Dish conversion kit or soon to come the New GEN 5 Mini doinker


----------



## buckhunter1

Does the quick disconnect on the dish 12 bend down, or does it only disconnect. I would like to leave it on in my bow case.

Have they changed anything on the black Doinker Dish in the last few years? Decals or weights for example.


----------



## Robin Hall

The QDC on the 12" Doinker Dish does not bend down. The decals did change a little to our Doinker Tribal looking decal, the weights dd change from stainless steel to steel powder coated black. That's about it though


----------



## Cornfed

buckhunter1 said:


> Does the quick disconnect on the dish 12 bend down, or does it only disconnect. I would like to leave it on in my bow case.
> 
> Have they changed anything on the black Doinker Dish in the last few years? Decals or weights for example.


The DISH 12 with it's black weights looks awesome on my rig!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Gosh I can't wait for my DISH to get here!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Hoosier bowman said:


> Gosh I can't wait for my DISH to get here!!!!!


Don't forget, they have them in colors also


----------



## Hoosier bowman

My DISH still hasn't arrived! I'm goin' crazy!!! Is it normal for Doinker to take this long to get something to the midwest?


----------



## asa1485

LOL////////


Did you order directly or through a dealer? You did order the hottest stabilizer on the market right now.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

asa1485 said:


> LOL////////
> 
> 
> Did you order directly or through a dealer? You did order the hottest stabilizer on the market right now.


I ordered it through Doinker over the phone. I just called today and the lady said they ran out of QD's and they should be able to ship it Thurs. Hope she's right!!!


----------



## Robin Hall

Hoosier bowman said:


> I ordered it through Doinker over the phone. I just called today and the lady said they ran out of QD's and they should be able to ship it Thurs. Hope she's right!!!


Yeah, we are just waiting on thousands of QDC to come back from the anodizer....then they get the logo laser engraved on them, that takes about a day to do all of them.....they then get put together and ship out. I tell you what, get in contact with us with tomorrow and tell them that I wanted to throw in a larger colored weight hub of your choice at no charge.
Doink On!!!

Erick J. Hall
VP Leven Ind.Inc.
"Doinker"


----------



## asa1485

Wow!!.. There ya go.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Robin Hall said:


> Yeah, we are just waiting on thousands of QDC to come back from the anodizer....then they get the logo laser engraved on them, that takes about a day to do all of them.....they then get put together and ship out. I tell you what, get in contact with us with tomorrow and tell them that I wanted to throw in a larger colored weight hub of your choice at no charge.
> Doink On!!!
> 
> Erick J. Hall
> VP Leven Ind.Inc.
> "Doinker"


Seriously? You da man, Eric...


----------



## Hoosier bowman

asa1485 said:


> I have a couple


Hey, I just worked on one of those in the shop a few days ago. Nice old bow. After a little tuning I had to make sure it was all good  and both arrows were in the X at 10 yards... pretty cool ol' bow like I said.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Hoosier bowman said:


> Seriously? You da man, Eric...


Ooops. Meant to spell it Erick. My bad.


----------



## brokenlittleman

Any way to get a 6" carbon rod with the small dish, not the mini dish?


----------



## Hoosier bowman

I imagine they could figure something out if you give them a call. Mabey one of each of these....only prob is the ends of the rod are not black...?

http://www.doinker.com/shop/product.php?id_product=94

http://www.doinker.com/shop/product.php?id_product=71


----------



## BlueUltra2

brokenlittleman said:


> Any way to get a 6" carbon rod with the small dish, not the mini dish?


You can either call Doinker or your shop can place a special order for you. They'll make what you want.


----------



## asa1485

BlueUltra2 said:


> You can either call Doinker or your shop can place a special order for you. They'll make what you want.


Yep


----------



## asa1485

Hey Erick, you got any Doinkers that would work on this? What would you recommend?


















There is no front stabilizer hole. Just the upper and lower one


----------



## Robin Hall

asa1485 said:


> Hey Erick, you got any Doinkers that would work on this? What would you recommend?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no front stabilizer hole. Just the upper and lower one


I do, our TLS Top Limb Suppressor that we designed just for recurves  
It can be seen in our catalog on the olympic style recurve bow. We have something fir every make of bow.


----------



## Robin Hall

brokenlittleman said:


> Any way to get a 6" carbon rod with the small dish, not the mini dish?


Super easy to do! It would be a custom order since we ave nothing like that in production there for I am thinking the price would be the same as the 8" Doinker Dish Hunter. You can contact your local pro-shop to get it and save on money....or pay full MSRP and get it Direct, I would go with the Pro-shop


----------



## Robin Hall

Hoosier bowman said:


> Seriously? You da man, Eric...


I am hopping the QDC's will be done today As we are not at the factory on Fridays .....running a 4-10 work week. So if your order can't go out today it will for sure ship Friday, call up the factory and make sure you get that colored Dish added to your order before it ships! Doink On!


----------



## asa1485

Robin Hall said:


> I do, our TLS Top Limb Suppressor that we designed just for recurves
> It can be seen in our catalog on the olympic style recurve bow. We have something fir every make of bow.


Sweet. Will have to check into those. Thanks


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Robin Hall said:


> I am hopping the QDC's will be done today As we are not at the factory on Fridays .....running a 4-10 work week. So if your order can't go out today it will for sure ship Friday, call up the factory and make sure you get that colored Dish added to your order before it ships! Doink On!


I told them what you said. They said they will send me an e-mail with a tracking# as soon as it ships. Can't wait!


----------



## ParkerBow

Erick loves when I post pics of mine. My favorite stabilizer


----------



## The Answer

Hoosier bowman said:


> I told them what you said. They said they will send me an e-mail with a tracking# as soon as it ships. Can't wait!


What color did you go with?


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Flo. green. I think it will look good on a few diff. bows.....


----------



## The Answer

I am sure it will


----------



## Robin Hall

ParkerBow said:


> Erick loves when I post pics of mine. My favorite stabilizer


Yes, I sure do love this stabilizer!!!!!! I wish I had some white dishes.....that would look super sweet on there


----------



## Robin Hall

Hoosier bowman said:


> I told them what you said. They said they will send me an e-mail with a tracking# as soon as it ships. Can't wait!


So as I thought, looks like your stab will be shipping Monday as the parts won't be back from ano until tomorrow and the factory only has machines running on Fridays, no production or shipping. Or even office stuff for that matter. Sorry for the wait but it will be worth it and that colored hub is one of my favorites


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Robin Hall said:


> So as I thought, looks like your stab will be shipping Monday as the parts won't be back from ano until tomorrow and the factory only has machines running on Fridays, no production or shipping. Or even office stuff for that matter. Sorry for the wait but it will be worth it and that colored hub is one of my favorites


Thanks for the assurance. I can't wait to get my hands on my new Doinker.....(as wrong as that may sound....  )


----------



## Hoosier bowman

I think I'm gonna die!!!! It's still not here and I have not recieve an e-mail informing me that it has shipped. _AND_ Doinker does not ship on Fridays, which means if it's not already on it's way, i'll probably already be dead by the time it gets here...... Poop.


----------



## asa1485

LOL......patience my friend. My experience is when you have to wait on stuff to come in (like they had to) it normally does not show up exactly when it is supposed to.


----------



## Breeze

What, no Woodsman? lol


----------



## Guest

I'm in enough to say I'm here on this. Mini Dish hunter with a full dish strapped on. Still playing with weights but naked it seems to add enough. Length is exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

asa1485 said:


> LOL......patience my friend. My experience is when you have to wait on stuff to come in (like they had to) it normally does not show up exactly when it is supposed to.


Thanks for the comforting words. I sure hope it gets here soon. I know it's coming all the way from CA.....


----------



## asa1485

Hoosier bowman said:


> Thanks for the comforting words. I sure hope it gets here soon. I know it's coming all the way from CA.....


Anytime...........Just imagine how I get when I order something from them. I am a couple states farther then you.........LOL

I had an order one time come from CA, get to the UPS station about 30 minutes from the house and then turned and went back across country!! Only to turn around, and come back........


----------



## Hoosier bowman

asa1485 said:


> Anytime...........Just imagine how I get when I order something from them. I am a couple states farther then you.........LOL
> 
> I had an order one time come from CA, get to the UPS station about 30 minutes from the house and then turned and went back across country!! Only to turn around, and come back........


It is kinda funky at times the way shipping companies operate.......


----------



## brokenlittleman

So how long does it take to get an order when done through Doinker? I ordered a 8" dish hunter that said it was in stock on the 17th and I have not received a shipping notice yet.


----------



## asa1485

Not sure. I know they were waiting on a few parts to come in. Give them a call tomoroow. They will be more then glad to help.


----------



## J-Daddy

Most of the time the thing that slows Dish orders down is waiting on getting the weights back from powdercoat. They outsource that so it takes awhile sometimes.


----------



## Cajun83

Crappy cellphone pic. Taken last night after installing the dish, armortech HD and changing out and serving the new peep. 

Sent via dixie cup string phone...


----------



## brokenlittleman

J-Daddy said:


> Most of the time the thing that slows Dish orders down is waiting on getting the weights back from powdercoat. They outsource that so it takes awhile sometimes.


I understand that but it shouldn't have said in stock then if they don't have all the parts.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Well, it's been over a month and still no stabilizer. WTH? 

Come on guys, all I wanna do is stroke my Doinker....


----------



## Shulion

Here is my 12" DISH on my 2011 Black Ops Destroyer 350. Great stab.


----------



## asa1485

Hoosier bowman said:


> Well, it's been over a month and still no stabilizer. WTH?
> 
> Come on guys, all I wanna do is stroke my Doinker....


Did you give them a call today? Nobody home tomorrow......LOL


----------



## Robin Hall

Hoosier bowman said:


> If you have a Doinker on your bow (hunting, target, 3D, field... it don't matter...), let's see some pics!!!
> 
> I need some eye candy here folks!!!
> 
> :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


I am almost 100% positive it shipped out last Tuesday as this was when the QDC's were back in stock. We are in California so it will take normally 5-7 days to get to where you are. The office at the factory is closed today as most of Doinker works a 4-10 schedule but I will try to see if I can figure out whats up with your stabilizer. I am super sorry for the delay!!!!!


----------



## SLEDGEHAMMER

I have been waiting for over a month now too!!!!! HUGE hassle! Travis is great to deal with but I was promised a specific delivery date at least four different times and I still don't have my Dish.


----------



## asa1485

SLEDGEHAMMER said:


> I have been waiting for over a month now too!!!!! HUGE hassle! Travis is great to deal with but I was promised a specific delivery date at least four different times and I still don't have my Dish.


Which one did you order?


----------



## SLEDGEHAMMER

I have been waiting for over a month now too!!!!! HUGE hassle! Travis is great to deal with but I was promised a specific delivery date at least four different times and I still don't have my Dish.


----------



## SLEDGEHAMMER

I ordered the dish


----------



## asa1485

Which one? Hunter model, 12 inch model, 10 inch model, standard hub, small hub??


----------



## SLEDGEHAMMER

10 inch model


----------



## steeld3_4

Here's my 12" dish hunter, love it!!! I now have two more weights on the left side to balance the bow better.


----------



## SLEDGEHAMMER

heres a picture of mine! Oh thats right.


----------



## asa1485

SLEDGEHAMMER said:


> heres a picture of mine! Oh thats right.


I can send you mine until yours comes in if you would like. I have a standard 12 inch model and a hunter model which has the small hub.


----------



## SLEDGEHAMMER

no thats ok


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Love my Doinker stabilizers. On the 3D range or indoors for spots, they simply work GREAT!!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

*Finally, my Doinker is here!!!!*

It finally arrived on Friday. It was worth every minute of the wait. Awsome stabilizer and it looks great too. I ordered a 12" DISH Hunter, an AOSM and Erick decided to throw in an 8-hole hub of my color choice because he is the man when it comes to CS. Thanks Erick!!!

I finally have my bow setup with exact stuff I wanted! I shot about 100 times already today (no time on Friday or Sat....  ) and boy was it nice. I took a picture of my last group. This was at fourty yards. This is a pretty good group considering I was as tired as I was. I know I can do better and I did slop up on the one at the right, but that's archery. 

Anyway, I have not been able to get on in a while because my computer mouse maneged to get effed up on Thursday... replaced it last night. I also had bad luck in the fact that my camera (cheapo Nikon Coolpix L18...) decided to take a dump on me. (I guess a piece of dirt got in the lense and crunched some stuff up... ukey: ). I did manage to get a few pics right before my camera died on me and I just now got the chance to post them up. 

So, despite the fact that my computer mouse _and_ my camera both died on me, I am pretty happy that I got my Doinkage on....

Here are some pics:


----------



## Unk Bond

QUOTE=Hoosier bowman;1061156992]If you have a Doinker on your bow (hunting, target, 3D, field... it don't matter...), let's see some pics!!!

I need some eye candy here folks!!!

:darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer:[/QUOTE]



=========================

Hello All

Heres some eye candy for U :tongue:[


----------



## brokenlittleman

Hupefully thats a good sign. Did they send you an email saying it shipped?


----------



## Oh_Chico

new elite storkerized Doinker


----------



## asa1485

Hoosier bowman said:


> It finally arrived on Friday. It was worth every minute of the wait. Awsome stabilizer and it looks great too. I ordered a 12" DISH Hunter, an AOSM and Erick decided to throw in an 8-hole hub of my color choice because he is the man when it comes to CS. Thanks Erick!!!
> 
> I finally have my bow setup with exact stuff I wanted! I shot about 100 times already today (no time on Friday or Sat....  ) and boy was it nice. I took a picture of my last group. This was at fourty yards. This is a pretty good group considering I was as tired as I was. I know I can do better and I did slop up on the one at the right, but that's archery.
> 
> Anyway, I have not been able to get on in a while because my computer mouse maneged to get effed up on Thursday... replaced it last night. I also had bad luck in the fact that my camera (cheapo Nikon Coolpix L18...) decided to take a dump on me. (I guess a piece of dirt got in the lense and crunched some stuff up... ukey: ). I did manage to get a few pics right before my camera died on me and I just now got the chance to post them up.
> 
> So, despite the fact that my computer mouse _and_ my camera both died on me, I am pretty happy that I got my Doinkage on....
> 
> Here are some pics:


Lookin' good bud. Told you it would be worth the wait. Although waiting sure does suck. Congrats


----------



## Hoosier bowman

brokenlittleman said:


> Hupefully thats a good sign. Did they send you an email saying it shipped?


Nope. That's the only part that bugged me. I did ask them to send me one as soon as it shipped out and I never recieved word of shipment or anything. 

Awsome stabilizer though....


----------



## Robin Hall

I looked into this and the reason you did not get an email is our normal shipping person was out sick for 4 days and our production manager stepped in to replace him while he was out, he was not fully up to speed on the Emailing everyone with there order as he was wearing multiple hats those days. I am very sorry for this and am happy it all worked out


----------



## brokenlittleman

So how can I check if mine shipped?


----------



## asa1485

brokenlittleman said:


> So how can I check if mine shipped?


Call them (661) 948-7900


----------



## brokenlittleman

Theres a novel idea. Sometimes I have more brain farts than I care to admitt.


----------



## asa1485

You are not alone my friend, you are not alone.................LOL


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Robin Hall said:


> I looked into this and the reason you did not get an email is our normal shipping person was out sick for 4 days and our production manager stepped in to replace him while he was out, he was not fully up to speed on the Emailing everyone with there order as he was wearing multiple hats those days. I am very sorry for this and am happy it all worked out


I'm glad he was at least able to get stuff shipped. That's the important part....

Thanks for everything, and tell your production manager he still done good.


----------



## brokenlittleman

I got my stab yesterday and as others have said it was worth the wait. I have tried at least 5 different stabs this year and the dish is the best. I was concerned about not having any shock absortion properties the dish itselft soaks up vibration. I like it so much that I ordered another for my other bow. Doinker Dish Hunter will be going to the woods with me this fall. Great job on an awesome product. Pic to follow later.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

brokenlittleman said:


> I got my stab yesterday and as others have said it was worth the wait. I have tried at least 5 different stabs this year and the dish is the best. I was concerned about not having any shock absortion properties the dish itselft soaks up vibration. I like it so much that I ordered another for my other bow. Doinker Dish Hunter will be going to the woods with me this fall. Great job on an awesome product. Pic to follow later.


Have you recieved it yet?


----------



## asa1485

brokenlittleman said:


> I got my stab yesterday and as others have said it was worth the wait. I have tried at least 5 different stabs this year and the dish is the best. I was concerned about not having any shock absortion properties the dish itselft soaks up vibration. I like it so much that I ordered another for my other bow. Doinker Dish Hunter will be going to the woods with me this fall. Great job on an awesome product. Pic to follow later.


That's great bud. Glad to hear it came in for you. Can't wait for the pics


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Hoosier bowman said:


> Have you recieved it yet?


Obviously I didn't actually read your post....

Glad to see you got it. It seems to be a great stab. I love everything about it....

Please do post pics when you get the chance.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

ttt


----------



## brokenlittleman

*8" Dish Hunter*

Here it is. Just one question. How do you tighten the dish hub to the rod. Mine is a little loose and will turn pretty easily. I just want to make sure the weights stay oriented the way I like them.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

brokenlittleman said:


> Here it is. Just one question. How do you tighten the dish hub to the rod. Mine is a little loose and will turn pretty easily. I just want to make sure the weights stay oriented the way I like them.


I had the same problem at first. The front of the stab comes apart in a few different pieces. First you unscrew the hub part by just turning it until it gives... Once that part is done, you will see you have three basic parts:

The rod with the doinker still attached, hub itself, and the (nut I guess you would call it....) that helps retain the hub. I then take the bolt out of the rod and throw a little loc-tite on it. I also put a thin stainless steel washer between the Doinker part and the rod. This is not necessary obviously, but it helps a little. Then put it all back together as tight as you can. It's too tuff to break.... 

I would post pics, but my camera bit the dust, so you'll just have to try to understand what I wrote for ya...

Hope this helps.


----------



## asa1485

brokenlittleman said:


> Here it is. Just one question. How do you tighten the dish hub to the rod. Mine is a little loose and will turn pretty easily. I just want to make sure the weights stay oriented the way I like them.


Give 'em a call. could be something got overlooked.

Looks really good though.


----------



## asa1485

Red DISH delight


----------



## brokenlittleman

Just got the second one in and definetly fits tighter than the first. Ordered from Bowhunters Supply. I will give them a call if I can't figure out a way to make it work.


----------



## asa1485

This will give you an idea of how everything goes together.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1391086


----------



## Smooch

I just ordered a custom one of a kind stabilizer from Doinker which I can't wait to get. They said they have never made one like it before. I'll try to post some pictures when I get it.


----------



## asa1485

Going to keep us in suspense hunh.................


----------



## Smooch

asa1485 said:


> Going to keep us in suspense hunh.................


O.K., I was looking at the Elite Fatty Doinker Field Stabilizer, but they only made it in 6" or 10 3/8", and I wanted something about 8" 
long for hunting, so we discussed it and I told them I didn't need the supression mount, which would save me alot of money, and they
came up with the idea of taking a Fatty Supreme Sidebar cut down to 8" with the Gen 5 doinker on the end. It's exactly what I was 
looking for. The folks at Leven Industries are an absolute pleasure to deal with, and will make you pretty much anything you want.


----------



## asa1485

Sounds great!! Can't wait to see it.

Yep, they are great over there. They make you feel like you are part of the family.Everyone from Wendy and Katie to Bill Leven and Erick Hall. Heck, even the machinist and shipping guys do a great job when they answer the phone.


----------



## Marine96

I'm liking the colored hubs.


----------



## asa1485

They are cool.

Several to choose from


----------



## Marine96

One problem, I need to buy another DISH before getting a new hub. My wife took my 6" DISH for herself.


----------



## asa1485

Marine96 said:


> One problem, I need to buy another DISH before getting a new hub. My wife took my 6" DISH for herself.



LOL.......yeah, that tends to happen


----------



## Robin Hall

Marine96 said:


> One problem, I need to buy another DISH before getting a new hub. My wife took my 6" DISH for herself.


She might like a Red Dish or even the Hot Pink......the Hot pink is pretty cool


----------



## asa1485

Yes it is


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Do they make colored 3 & 6-hole hubs? I kinda want a red one of each....


----------



## asa1485

I think it is only the large hubs for now. But, who knows. The new line is fixing to come out.


----------



## Marine96

Robin Hall said:


> She might like a Red Dish or even the Hot Pink......the Hot pink is pretty cool


She just might get a Hot Pink hub for christmas to go along with some new threads I'm ordering next month.


----------



## asa1485




----------



## Hoosier bowman

Another nice one, ASA. Now how do you like the Bow Turbo on there? Also, what rest is that?


----------



## asa1485

Hoosier bowman said:


> Another nice one, ASA. Now how do you like the Bow Turbo on there? Also, what rest is that?


Thanks bud.

I really like it. IAfter all was said and done, I gained 11 fps. I did not get too aggressive with it. I can now acheive the same speed as before with less poundage. And the draw is actually smoother to me. 

It is a NAP 360 rest.


----------



## Marine96

asa1485 said:


> Yes it is


Ok how did you get a hot pink 6 hole hub. I didn't know Doinker was making colored small hubs yet.


----------



## asa1485

Marine96 said:


> Ok how did you get a hot pink 6 hole hub. I didn't know Doinker was making colored small hubs yet.



It was one of the first colored hubs they made. Was talking with them for the wife about a DISH. This is what they sent.


----------



## Marine96

asa1485 said:


> It was one of the first colored hubs they made. Was talking with them for the wife about a DISH. This is what they sent.


Ahhh,mystery sloved. Thank you for the info.


----------



## asa1485

Marine96 said:


> Ahhh,mystery sloved. Thank you for the info.


Anytime bud. They are fixing to release their new line. Rumor has it, you will be able to get the small dishes in colors. Not 100%. Just what I heard. Keep the eyes peeled.


----------



## nickname

Awesome looking rigs ! Thanks for posting them !


----------



## notbulbous

Sweet doinkers

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Marine96

asa1485 said:


> Anytime bud. They are fixing to release their new line. Rumor has it, you will be able to get the small dishes in colors. Not 100%. Just what I heard. Keep the eyes peeled.


Hmmmmm, just might wait on the conversion kit until the new line up hits the streets.


----------



## asa1485

Marine96 said:


> Hmmmmm, just might wait on the conversion kit until the new line up hits the streets.


LOL....I hear ya. Heard it was going to be pretty good.


----------



## ocn

*Here are my newest set ups*

....


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Doink on, guys!!!


----------



## asa1485

Got a couple things coming soon. Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J-Daddy

asa1485 said:


> Got a couple things coming soon. Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!


I got the secret stash...lol


----------



## asa1485

J-Daddy said:


> I got the secret stash...lol


Sweet! Got me a little secret of sorts coming myself...........


----------



## 37macca

*Mine on a Pulse*


----------



## brokenlittleman

*Mine*

My dish hunter on my new Eclipse.


----------



## Marine96

asa1485 said:


> Got a couple things coming soon. Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!





J-Daddy said:


> I got the secret stash...lol


Cant wait to see what you both have coming.


----------



## J-Daddy

Marine96 said:


> Cant wait to see what you both have coming.


Mine's here...Just hidden away right now not to be viewed by the public eye, lol.


----------



## Marine96

J-Daddy said:


> Mine's here...Just hidden away right now not to be viewed by the public eye, lol.


Tease.


----------



## asa1485

J-Daddy said:


> Mine's here...Just hidden away right now not to be viewed by the public eye, lol.





Marine96 said:


> Tease.


Got something a little different coming. May take a little while to get it though.


----------



## The Answer

Show offs!!!................................LOL Can not wait to see. Some sweet looking setups here already


----------



## Robin Hall

J-Daddy said:


> Mine's here...Just hidden away right now not to be viewed by the public eye, lol.


Very soon.....very soon, we should be ready with all the details next week to release it


----------



## Robin Hall

asa1485 said:


> Got something a little different coming. May take a little while to get it though.


FYI...... I saw our production manager today helping our dipping guy with your new play toy, so far it looks really really nice. I am pretty sure you will love it!!!


----------



## asa1485

Robin Hall said:


> FYI...... I saw our production manager today helping our dipping guy with your new play toy, so far it looks really really nice. I am pretty sure you will love it!!!


Sweetness!!! Will be the only set just like it. You know, I'll have picks everywhere....LOL


----------



## J-Daddy

Robin Hall said:


> Very soon.....very soon, we should be ready with all the details next week to release it


You just give me the word and I will crash the AT server with pics...lol
I had it out shooting it tonight at 100yds, to say I am pleased with the way it performs would be an understatement... Some pronghorns and Iowa whitetail better watch out this year.


----------



## ocn

We know you will, can't wait to see what you have instore for us!


----------



## Unk Bond

ocn said:


> We know you will, can't wait to see what you have instore for us!



Hello All

X2 
[ Later


----------



## Marine96

Robin Hall said:


> Very soon.....very soon, we should be ready with all the details next week to release it


Having a hard time waitting.


----------



## speeddemon619

Hey guys after looking at this thread i think I'm sold! I need a 12" doinker! LOL but I did have a couple questions. First question, is the 12" dish hunter a carbon rod and aluminum pieces? When purchasing the 12" is the quick disconnect standard or is that extra? Are these in stock and ready to ship? And lastly where is one of the cheapest places to order from?! Thanks for all your help guys!


----------



## asa1485

Dish hunter has a 10 inch max I believe. It is all carbon except for the end pieces of course. You will have to check. They skould be in stock. I always order directly. You pay a little more but, get it quicker. Try Lancasters


----------



## speeddemon619

Thanks I may just have the model wrong, who knows but if its not the dish hunter, then the standard dish model. Thanks


----------



## Hoosier bowman

We're still waiting for them pics...


----------



## J-Daddy

I can't release any pics until Eric gives me the go ahead.


----------



## asa1485

Me too, me too!!


----------



## Marine96

J-Daddy said:


> I can't release any pics until Eric gives me the go ahead.





asa1485 said:


> Me too, me too!!


Dang it.


----------



## Buster of Xs

My only Doinker is a 3" Chubby Hunter with a 5oz weight on the end of a 10" bar I made. It works wonderfully. :nod:


----------



## speeddemon619

I got my 12" doinker a couple days ago! Too bad I'm still waiting on a bow from a guy... Hopefully soon!


----------



## asa1485

Dang holiday!!


----------



## asa1485

Got my Platinums today!!! Man they look sweet. Can't wait to get them on the bow and let some arrows fly......As always, fit and finish is flawless. Robin Hall, be sure to pass on a big thank you and job well done to all the guys there for me. Thanks Doinker!!

More pics to come.


----------



## asa1485

Also,,,,,,got my classified secret weapon today..................I am really liking this thing. Can do a bunch of different things with it....

Here is a photo














LOL..........that is only part of it........Can't show it all at one time...........


----------



## J-Daddy

The Plat's look sweet man... That secret weapon looks very familiar too... Think I might have one of those down stairs, lol. I told you it was a cool piece, pretty versatile for sure.


----------



## asa1485

Thanks.....I really think they turned out really nice.....I may be wrong but, right now, I am the only one that has a set of Platinums done.......Will get some better pics up tomoroow maybe. Dark outside now. These will have to do.


To say I am very happy is,,,,,,,,,,,,well,,,,,,,,,,,,a huge understatement.












]


----------



## asa1485

J-Daddy said:


> The Plat's look sweet man... That secret weapon looks very familiar too... Think I might have one of those down stairs, lol. I told you it was a cool piece, pretty versatile for sure.



It is indeed pretty cool. I really like it.....Not enough detail in the first pic????????????Here is another for you guys......


----------



## Unk Bond

asa1485 said:


> It is indeed pretty cool. I really like it.....Not enough detail in the first pic????????????Here is another for you guys......
> 
> View attachment 1157580




---------------------------

Hello All
Just where have I seen that before. Looks like my bee stopper. I posted here on AT . Only a smaller version. :wink:


----------



## Marine96

The new Platinums look awsome.


----------



## asa1485

Thanks bud


----------



## Robin Hall

This is our new Logo! It is to go on our new clothing stuff soon, first place you will see it is on the Mathews Shooter Shirts. What do you all think. It will be able to be much bigger in size then our standard full Doinker font logo 

Shoot Straight and Doink On!!!


----------



## 88notchback

I don't know.... 
But 'Nice Doinker" anyway Erick!
Notch


----------



## J-Daddy

Robin Hall said:


> View attachment 1159096
> 
> 
> This is our new Logo! It is to go on our new clothing stuff soon, first place you will see it is on the Mathews Shooter Shirts. What do you all think. It will be able to be much bigger in size then our standard full Doinker font logo
> 
> Shoot Straight and Doink On!!!


Looks good man, I like it.


----------



## asa1485

Robin Hall said:


> View attachment 1159096
> 
> 
> This is our new Logo! It is to go on our new clothing stuff soon, first place you will see it is on the Mathews Shooter Shirts. What do you all think. It will be able to be much bigger in size then our standard full Doinker font logo
> 
> Shoot Straight and Doink On!!!


I really like it Erick. I think it is real fresh looking...............


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Robin Hall said:


> View attachment 1159096
> 
> 
> This is our new Logo! It is to go on our new clothing stuff soon, first place you will see it is on the Mathews Shooter Shirts. What do you all think. It will be able to be much bigger in size then our standard full Doinker font logo
> 
> Shoot Straight and Doink On!!!


I will be honest in that I really loved the previous logo. It's great! I think if you stretched out the wings this logo would look a little better...

Anyway, you should put this logo on some good camo benie/skull caps and some good ball caps so I can wear it when I hunt.... some good-lookin' polos wouldn't be bad for 3D either....


----------



## Robin Hall

Hoosier bowman said:


> I will be honest in that I really loved the previous logo. It's great! I think if you stretched out the wings this logo would look a little better...
> 
> Anyway, you should put this logo on some good camo benie/skull caps and some good ball caps so I can wear it when I hunt.... some good-lookin' polos wouldn't be bad for 3D either....


We had them wider but there were limits to what we could do in size..... height versus width and to be honest it looked a little funny with the wings farther out. We hope to have many cool goods to wear this year


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Robin Hall said:


> We had them wider but there were limits to what we could do in size..... height versus width and to be honest it looked a little funny with the wings farther out. We hope to have many cool goods to wear this year


Can't wait!!!! I just gotta get me some kinda Doinkerwear.....

I guess I can't spell... I meant _beanie_ hats.

Later,
Hb.


----------



## jrdrees

Hoosier bowman said:


> I know, but I want it 10" total.... ? Anyone know where to find one?


Giggity.


----------



## conggek

This is mine combine with Fuse Carbon Blade.


----------



## asa1485

Some great Doinkers on here guys!! Keep ' em coming.

I finally got to do a little shooting today. Well, only about 10 shots. Had the honedo list that has gotten way behind because of 3Ds and so on. 

I gotta tell you, even in the open, the stabs really want to blend in with any trees or foilage that is around!!









Here are a couple more














Oh yeah, how does the Matrix like the Platinums??

Nothing spectacular but here is 30 yards








And 50 yards










Have not shot the bow but 1 time in 3 weeks. With a little more practice, 50 yarders should get a little better.


----------



## Marine96

Robin Hall said:


> View attachment 1159096
> 
> 
> This is our new Logo! It is to go on our new clothing stuff soon, first place you will see it is on the Mathews Shooter Shirts. What do you all think. It will be able to be much bigger in size then our standard full Doinker font logo
> 
> Shoot Straight and Doink On!!!


So where and when can I find swag witht the new logo on it? I'm in need of some good archery swag as I have none, only firearm related.


----------



## Lookinforlunker

That is one sweet lookin rig ASA1485.


----------



## speeddemon619

Very nice setup! Should be a shooter. Now, more about that secret weapon!


----------



## asa1485

Lookinforlunker said:


> That is one sweet lookin rig ASA1485.


Thanks bud


----------



## donjuan

View attachment 1162339
View attachment 1162341
Bowtech Specialist w/ Doinker Fattys.


----------



## asa1485

speeddemon619 said:


> Very nice setup! Should be a shooter. Now, more about that secret weapon!


My camera has been acting soooooo funny here lately. I really need to send it back for reconditioning!!! Well, here is the best I could do.


----------



## speeddemon619

Your a tease!!


----------



## asa1485

LOL......sorry. Just can not show too much of it.


----------



## Shulion

Here is my doinker. It was a 12 in. DISH. I took the dish off and added a limbsaver module and added the weights from the dish to the end. I just felt like the dish was a little bulky for hunting. Just a personal opinion. I'll prpbably be putting it back on for next years 3D although I really like the way it feels now. Let me know what you think.


----------



## asa1485

Very sharp!!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Does Doinker not make any AOSM or some kind of bracket that will mount in the lower quiver mount hole on a compound for a side rod? I would REEEEEAAALLLY like to have one for each of my bows... with a QDC of course.......


----------



## Robin Hall

Hoosier bowman said:


> Does Doinker not make any AOSM or some kind of bracket that will mount in the lower quiver mount hole on a compound for a side rod? I would REEEEEAAALLLY like to have one for each of my bows... with a QDC of course.......


Well, funny you should say that...... Guess what's going to be in the new 2012 catalog  Doinker side bracket. We have them now, if I can remember I will post some pics of it tomorrow when I get to the factory. In fact 4 of them are leaving the factory to One of our top shooters Keith Trail tomorrow. They can either go through the riser or you can use one of our different sized adapter screws to hold it on. I am thinking the side bracket will include a few different screws to fit many different bows. It is fully adjustable via the Doinker Power Grip washers in the mount.... Up,down & in,out. You will be able to buy a QDC arm for it as well.


----------



## asa1485

Dangit Robin!!!!!!!!!


I have been hoping for one of those (well a couple for different bows) for a long time. The "other" ones form the other guys is just too bulky looking on the side of my Hoyts.


----------



## Christopher67

*Doink on!* :thumbs_up I have one coming, woo hoo!


----------



## asa1485

Which one you got coming?


----------



## Christopher67

asa1485 said:


> Which one you got coming?



12" Lost Camo Doinker Dish


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Christopher67 said:


> 12" Lost Camo Doinker Dish


You gunna luv it!!!

Now, I can't wait to get a Doinker Side Bracket!!!!

When will they be ready to be sold to the masses?


----------



## Robin Hall

Hoosier bowman said:


> You gunna luv it!!!
> 
> Now, I can't wait to get a Doinker Side Bracket!!!!
> 
> When will they be ready to be sold to the masses?


We are shooting for the end of October or the beginning of November


----------



## Hoosier bowman

:tongue::tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## 91bravo

*Few pics of my Dish.*

IMO the best hunting stabilizer out there! Stabilization and dampening at its best! All in one!


----------



## Christopher67

*Is it possible to have the dish itself dipped in "Lost Camo" ?*


----------



## TheGeneral

Man those stealth invasions look bad ass.


----------



## Robin Hall

Christopher67 said:


> *Is it possible to have the dish itself dipped in "Lost Camo" ?*


Because of the flex in the hub it doesnt work..........it will just crack


----------



## Robin Hall

Here is the Doinker Side Bracket we will be shipping November, the price will be released then as well. It will come with the standard arm as shown in the picture.....the QDC arm will be sold seperate. I just wanted stick to my word and show the pics.


----------



## Robin Hall

Here is the Platinum QDC that will be available then as well. It will come with the adjustable straight body, sold seperat is the 5, 10 &15 degree down angle bodies. 















The rings on the body represent the different angle, one rings means 5 degree, two rings means 10 degrees & three rings mean 15 degrees.



Just thought I would share! Doink On!!!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Robin Hall said:


> Here is the Doinker Side Bracket we will be shipping November, the price will be released then as well. It will come with the standard arm as shown in the picture.....the QDC arm will be sold seperate. I just wanted stick to my word and show the pics.
> 
> View attachment 1163982


I know I'll be getting at least one!!!

Can't wait!!!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Always great ideas coming from the Doinker gang! :thumb:


----------



## asa1485

Dangit. Can't wait til november!!! I think I am going to sneak in during night shift and "look" around.


----------



## Christopher67

Robin Hall said:


> Because of the flex in the hub it doesnt work..........it will just crack




I got ya. :thumbs_up


----------



## Unk Bond

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Always great ideas coming from the Doinker gang! :thumb:




Hello All

X2 [ Later


----------



## asa1485

Looking good Bravo!!


----------



## GruntMan3

*my doinkers*

I love my doinkers...would never dream of shooting anything else


----------



## asa1485

Sweet rig!!


----------



## bushmasterar15

Thank Robin for showing the pics. Can't wait till November now.


----------



## Marine96

asa1485 said:


> Dangit. Can't wait til november!!! I think I am going to sneak in during night shift and "look" around.


Recon is no good without some proof of activity.:wink:


----------



## Hoosier bowman

asa1485 said:


> Dangit. Can't wait til november!!! I think I am going to sneak in during night shift and "look" around.


I promise I won't tell as long as you bring me something from them.... hehehehe.


----------



## asa1485

Marine96 said:


> Recon is no good without some proof of activity.:wink:



LOL...................Yep. But, you guys would be retired by the time I walked the 3000 miles to get there.....


----------



## asa1485




----------



## asa1485

ttt


----------



## asa1485

So, I was playing around with one of the Den 5 Doinkers today answering a question on another site. I gotta tell you. These things are cool. And stiff. Did not start to show signs of any flex at all until I hit 14 ounces. This is with 21 ounces and flex is minimal. I could tighten down on it and make it stiffer. But, this was just for demonstrations.


----------



## Robin Hall

That's a lot of weight! Well I think I figured out another use for this, a big game fish thump stick. Doinker.....not your normal stabilizer 

P.s. I love you banner in the back ground


----------



## asa1485

Robin Hall said:


> That's a lot of weight! Well I think I figured out another use for this, a big game fish thump stick. Doinker.....not your normal stabilizer
> 
> P.s. I love you banner in the back ground



Thanks...............Somehow , I knew you would. LOL


----------



## bushmasterar15

Robin could I get a banner? Please. Decorating the bedroom since I don't have the cave like asa1485.


----------



## Lookinforlunker

At least put them in your sig before you ask


----------



## asa1485

LOL..............I got lucky!!


----------



## ocn

wow those look pretty cool almost makes me want a quick disconnect


----------



## asa1485

Supposed to be released next week from what I hear.


----------



## Lookinforlunker

Ive seen it my buddy has one.....


----------



## asa1485




----------



## asa1485

She's naked for now. but, not for long!!


----------



## Lookinforlunker

Nice asa1485, i wish I had one of those right now for hunting


----------



## asa1485

Thanks bud. It is my first "all black " bow. I have had black and camo but not all black.


----------



## FishAlaska

Here you go. PLATINUMS!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## asa1485

Very nice


----------



## GruntMan3

*power bar conversion*

i did the gen 5 conversion on a old power bar. i really liked how thick the stab is but was just a little too heavy. so i pmd Robin and with his advice and ASA's how to i converted my old powerbar from a d2 to this supreme with gen 5. it feels awesome and weight is great. very happy with how it turned out.


----------



## The Answer

Very nice. Robin really knows his stuff. And, ASA is one of those guys that, well, is under rated. He knows a lot of stuff . Both are more then willing to help no matter what.


----------



## asa1485

GruntMan3 said:


> i did the gen 5 conversion on a old power bar. i really liked how thick the stab is but was just a little too heavy. so i pmd Robin and with his advice and ASA's how to i converted my old powerbar from a d2 to this supreme with gen 5. it feels awesome and weight is great. very happy with how it turned out.



Hey now, that looks great.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Can't wait to get a Doinker Side Bracket. I'm dieing guys..... I need one now......


----------



## asa1485

Go ahead and call and put in your order. 





I know what you mean. I hate waiting.....LOL


----------



## asa1485

Nothing like a peaceful morning in the woods, playing with my Doinker!!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

asa1485 said:


> Nothing like a peaceful morning in the woods, playing with my Doinker!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1188094


Whoa...... where did (that) come from........? Nice pic.


----------



## asa1485

LOL......Snuck up on ya' didn't it?


----------



## Make It Happen

for huntint, etc what exactly does a stab do? My biggrst problem is my sbxt seems top heavy meaning it always wants tp aim low on a target and is hard to bring it up. INCE I BRING IT UP I FEEL LIKE I AM


----------



## Make It Happen

for huntint, etc what exactly does a stab do? My biggrst problem is my sbxt seems top heavy meaning it always wants tp aim low on a target and is hard to bring it up. oNCE I BRING IT UP I FEEL LIKE I AM fiighting to holf iy level. like raising it is a chore... seems like when my targets lower i shoot better. i guess good for tree stand hunting. What do you get what are the benefits? I also have a tommy hogg sight which is heavy, Just seems very hard to raise while on target. Is there a post to the benefits and finding whats best for you? Thanks i have small hunter doinker and a limbsaver on my main hunting bow, mainly to hold my sling.... school me please

jusy how much better can you shoot and how much of a difference do you notice? What are you looking to accomplish. School me on stabs and all side stabs, etc.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Anybody else care to help out?

I left him a PM, but I'm sure he'd love to hear what others have to say.....


----------



## Hoosier bowman

asa1485 said:


> LOL......Snuck up on ya' didn't it?


New to me boss..


----------



## asa1485

Here is another to sneak up on you. Used it some today....It is called the Tactical


----------



## bushmasterar15

Looking good.


----------



## Robin Hall

asa1485 said:


> Here is another to sneak up on you. Used it some today....It is called the Tactical
> 
> View attachment 1192258
> View attachment 1192259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1192266
> View attachment 1192262


Here is a little more detail about this system. The price for it and the rest of the 2012 line will be released in the next few days  Doink On!!


----------



## asa1485

Thanks Mark. There are several out there like this design. Like Stoker, Fuse sidekick, Toxonics , and so on. Doinker put their spin on it.

The others, you can change the weights, or, slide them in or out. But, still stuck with the same lengths. With this one, You can disassemble it, short part up front/long out back, flip it, go all short, go all long, only front, only back, and, a few others. Plus , you get the new Gen 5 Doinkers which are stiff but, remove a ton of sound and vibrations.

Still playing with mine to get it just right.


----------



## crowinghen

i have a 10 inch doinker Dish hunter headed my way -- can't wait to try it!

Susie


----------



## asa1485

crowinghen said:


> i have a 10 inch doinker Dish hunter headed my way -- can't wait to try it!
> 
> Susie


Sweet. Be sure to post up some pics and a review when you get it.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

The Tactical is deff. looking pretty Tacticool. 

I notice ASA has diff. weights than what the promo shows.....which ones does it actually come with?


----------



## asa1485

Mine came just as you see. But, the 421 weights will fit as well as the universal weights.

I am sure you can order it with whatever weights you choose. Maybe Robin will chime in about the weight options


----------



## Hoosier bowman

asa1485 said:


> Mine came just as you see. But, the 421 weights will fit as well as the universal weights.
> 
> I am sure you can order it with whatever weights you choose. Maybe Robin will chime in about the weight options


I'm no expert, but I think the Universal weights would be a little more popular. Also be what I would want.....


----------



## The Answer

Very cool. You get all the new toys!!


----------



## dukeofwails

i'm sorry if this has been covered before, but I'm not going through 13 pages of threads. 

What do you all think of the doinker dish? i'm considering one. maybe a full 12". would you use if for hunting? target? both?


----------



## asa1485

dukeofwails said:


> i'm sorry if this has been covered before, but I'm not going through 13 pages of threads.
> 
> What do you all think of the doinker dish? i'm considering one. maybe a full 12". would you use if for hunting? target? both?


Not a problem. I love mine. You can add/remove weight as needed to like 3 or 4 pounds. You can offset weight. It removes sound. And, removes vibrations. Plus, it looks cool as heck "to me".


----------



## Hoosier bowman

asa1485 said:


> Not a problem. I love mine. You can add/remove weight as needed to like 3 or 4 pounds. You can offset weight. It removes sound. And, removes vibrations. Plus, it looks cool as heck "to me".


^^^^^^^^
What he said.


----------



## Robin Hall

The tactical comes with the weights shown in the catalog, the Black Powder Coated Universal weights. We first used the chubby weights as asa1485 has in the photo but quickley decided to go with the Universals as shown. The 421 weight system works great on here as well.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Robin Hall said:


> The tactical comes with the weights shown in the catalog, the Black Powder Coated Universal weights. We first used the chubby weights as asa1485 has in the photo but quickley decided to go with the Universals as shown. The 421 weight system works great on here as well.


Cool. Thanks for the info.

Later,
Hb.


----------



## asa1485

They will all work great. I just like the way these look better. That's just me though


----------



## crowinghen

asa1485 said:


> Sweet. Be sure to post up some pics and a review when you get it.


I will!!

Susie


----------



## crowinghen

dukeofwails said:


> i'm sorry if this has been covered before, but I'm not going through 13 pages of threads.
> 
> What do you all think of the doinker dish? i'm considering one. maybe a full 12". would you use if for hunting? target? both?


 I talked to Wendy, I think, at the doinker company, told her my set-up and what I am doing with my bow-- hunting, still hunting, some stand hunting maybe in the future. She recommended an 8 or 10 inch doinker dish hunter, so I bought one. I'd talk to her and she can help you out figuring which one would be best for you. But yeah, I'm using mine for hunting.

Susie


----------



## Robin Hall

crowinghen said:


> I talked to Wendy, I think, at the doinker company, told her my set-up and what I am doing with my bow-- hunting, still hunting, some stand hunting maybe in the future. She recommended an 8 or 10 inch doinker dish hunter, so I bought one. I'd talk to her and she can help you out figuring which one would be best for you. But yeah, I'm using mine for hunting.
> 
> Susie


Hey ……Good to see Wendy is doing a good job, I would of recommended the same thing! Welcome to the Doinker Family  Doink On!!


----------



## asa1485

crowinghen said:


> I talked to Wendy, I think, at the doinker company, told her my set-up and what I am doing with my bow-- hunting, still hunting, some stand hunting maybe in the future. She recommended an 8 or 10 inch doinker dish hunter, so I bought one. I'd talk to her and she can help you out figuring which one would be best for you. But yeah, I'm using mine for hunting.
> 
> Susie



Hey, that's great. I have the 10 inch hunter on my other Matrix


----------



## The Answer

Man, some people get to have all the fun. 

Had to sell most of my stuff. But, I will be getting a new rig shortly. And when I do, I now know what will be going on it.


----------



## Robin Hall

The Answer said:


> Man, some people get to have all the fun.
> 
> Had to sell most of my stuff. But, I will be getting a new rig shortly. And when I do, I now know what will be going on it.



Hmmmm…… the Doinkerstein stabilizer  A mix of the Doinker Tactical with two A-Bar Mounts and some D.I.S.H.s? Ok…..it might be overkill


----------



## The Answer

Robin Hall said:


> Hmmmm…… the Doinkerstein stabilizer  A mix of the Doinker Tactical with two A-Bar Mounts and some D.I.S.H.s? Ok…..it might be overkill



Heck yes. Would love to see it. It's a monster. How could it be overkill>>>>LOL


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Anybody else got pics of the 10.5" Carbon Field stabilizers...? I think it's gonna be my next Doinker....


----------



## The Answer

I have the 11.5 sticking off the front of my Matrix with the Tactical


----------



## dukeofwails

I just bought a 12" DISH. Until i get more into target stuff, It'll be my universal stabilizer! I'm so excited to get it!


----------



## asa1485

dukeofwails said:


> I just bought a 12" DISH. Until i get more into target stuff, It'll be my universal stabilizer! I'm so excited to get it!


That's great....Keep us posted with photos


----------



## fraz23

Me and my DISH


----------



## asa1485

Looking good bud


----------



## Hoosier bowman

The Answer said:


> I have the 11.5 sticking off the front of my Matrix with the Tactical


Pics or it aint so......


----------



## The Answer

Hoosier bowman said:


> Pics or it aint so......


LOL.....Just messing with ASA. Acting like the one he has in his photo was mine...............I had to sell all my stuff recently. Will be getting new soon hopefully


----------



## asa1485

The Answer said:


> LOL.....Just messing with ASA. Acting like the one he has in his photo was mine...............I had to sell all my stuff recently. Will be getting new soon hopefully



LOL.....nuff money and it can be yours!!!!


----------



## Marine96

dukeofwails said:


> I just bought a 12" DISH. Until i get more into target stuff, It'll be my universal stabilizer! I'm so excited to get it!


I've found the DISH to be a great universal stabilizer. My only regret was not getting a 12" model the first time, currently I'm running a 6". With any luck there will be a 12" in the house on christmas morning.


----------



## crowinghen

My new Doinker on my Kobalt-- not a great pic as camera battery was dying.

The best thing about the Doinker so far is it made my bow quieter. 
The worst thing about it is having to listen to my husband... " My wife has a Doinker.... My wife has a big Doinker, and endless variations of that theme.

Susie


----------



## asa1485

crowinghen said:


> My new Doinker on my Kobalt-- not a great pic as camera battery was dying.
> 
> The best thing about the Doinker so far is it made my bow quieter.
> The worst thing about it is having to listen to my husband... " My wife has a Doinker.... My wife has a big Doinker, and endless variations of that theme.
> 
> Susie


LOL.........At least now you can tell him since your Doinker is bigger, you wear the pants in the family.............


Congrats on the DISH


----------



## asa1485

Been wanting to try the Maxxis out (still waiting on a few goodies for it). So, I decided to put the tactical over on it and shoot it tonight at an indoor 3D shoot. Anyhow, I thought that thing looked good on the red bow. Wow!!.. So far, the Maxxis is really happy with it as is. But you know me. I will be doing some "playing" with my Doinker!!


----------



## fraz23

asa1485 said:


> Been wanting to try the Maxxis out (still waiting on a few goodies for it). So, I decided to put the tactical over on it and shoot it tonight at an indoor 3D shoot. Anyhow, I thought that thing looked good on the red bow. Wow!!.. So far, the Maxxis is really happy with it as is. But you know me. I will be doing some "playing" with my Doinker!!
> 
> View attachment 1194436
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1194438
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1194439
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1194437
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1194440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1194441
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1194442




sweeeeet setup man, i bet it shoots even better than it looks


----------



## asa1485

Thanks bud. It is a good shooter for sure. I am working on it now. Got me a set of all flame string and cables for it. Got to get it back in time and so on. Will get new pics of strings soon.


----------



## Robin Hall

Happy to see you are liking your DISH! 



crowinghen said:


> My new Doinker on my Kobalt-- not a great pic as camera battery was dying.
> 
> The best thing about the Doinker so far is it made my bow quieter.
> The worst thing about it is having to listen to my husband... " My wife has a Doinker.... My wife has a big Doinker, and endless variations of that theme.
> 
> Susie


----------



## PSEX-Force

It has bstinger weights 

Sent from my LG Optimus S using Tapatalk.


----------



## asa1485

Very nice


----------



## PSEX-Force

asa1485 said:


> Very nice


Like to see it with those new strings black bows look great with flame strings imho!

Sent from my LG Optimus S using Tapatalk.


----------



## asa1485

PSEX-Force said:


> Like to see it with those new strings black bows look great with flame strings imho!
> 
> Sent from my LG Optimus S using Tapatalk.


Sometimes, it is just soo dang hard to get the colors ro look right when taking a photo of strings. But, you kinda get the idea.


----------



## Robin Hall

looks really nice and clean!


----------



## asa1485

Thanks


----------



## The Answer

Gotta love an all black bow


----------



## jpop

Where can I view the catalog w/ the new tactical stabs?


----------



## asa1485

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1608219


----------



## ravenbow

*Doinker Platinums*


----------



## asa1485

Nice combo!!


----------



## Robin Hall

Just thought I would let everyone know that the 2012 Doinker Retail (MSRP) Price list is now posted on the "Manufacturer Announcements and Press Releases" section under the 2012 Doinker Catalog thread.


----------



## Robin Hall

ravenbow said:


> View attachment 1197184
> View attachment 1197181


Very nice looking set ups!!! Doink On!!!


----------



## ravenbow

asa1485 said:


> Nice combo!!


Thanks ASA1485.


----------



## ravenbow

Robin Hall said:


> Very nice looking set ups!!! Doink On!!!


Thanks Robin Hall.


----------



## fraz23

here are a couple of pics with my newest setup, This thing holds like a rock, that group was 65 yds

Thanks Erick and the rest of the Doinker Crew, best CS i've ever dealt with


----------



## asa1485

Very nice setup bud


----------



## cicisbeo

I was waiting for GEN 5 Mini Doinker for my CARBON 3D FIELD STABILIZER.....


----------



## Robin Hall

cicisbeo said:


> I was waiting for GEN 5 Mini Doinker for my CARBON 3D FIELD STABILIZER.....


We did not produce it yet, we hope we will have them by April.


----------



## asa1485

Got the spot bows and 3D bows ready for this season


----------



## Robin Hall

Hey the Camo Platinum set up came out really nice!!! Great looking rigs buddy!


----------



## asa1485

They did indeed. Thank you very much for all the time you guys put into them.


----------



## asa1485

Well, Doinker struck first!! Had our first IBO animal round league last night. Had a packed house. Man it was good to be shooting and seeing old friends. http://www.facebook.com/pages/Baref...2553618711.231081.129489603711&type=1&theater Not the best score but, I'll take it!!

Here is what it looks like


----------



## bushmasterar15

Congrats on the win Pete.


----------



## asa1485

Thanks Mark. I appreciate it.

I had not shot that type in a couple years. And I had just replaced the strings on it so I was shooting an out of tune bow. Only made it by 1 point. It was close!!


Here is a closeup of one of the animals. You can see the scoring rings. Anything outside the dark black line running the perimeter of the animal is a zero. Does not matter if it is in the animal or not. It is a very fun league and way to pass the winter.


----------



## Lookinforlunker

That looks like a blast. What do you think of those range blocks ASA, i was thinking about one for the basement.


----------



## asa1485

I like them. They take a ton of abuse. These are about 2 years old.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Here's what's on my want list:

(1) Doinker Fatty 27" Stab
(1) Doinker Fatty 12" Side Rod
(2) Doinker 10" Carbon Field
(1) Doinker 7" Carbon Field (Have to call factory on that one...)
(3) Doinker Side Brackets

This will give me plenty of room to swap out between three bows (FITA/Field, 3D, and Hunting bows...)

Only problem now is the $$$.....


----------



## asa1485

LOL....That is always a problem!!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Hoosier bowman said:


> Here's what's on my want list:
> 
> (1) Doinker Fatty 27" Stab
> (2) Doinker Fatty 12" Side Rod
> (1) Doinker 10" Carbon Field
> (1) Doinker 7" Carbon Field (Have to call factory on that one...)
> (2) Doinker Side Brackets
> 
> This will give me plenty of room to swap out between three bows (FITA/Field, 3D, and Hunting bows...)
> 
> Only problem now is the $$$.....


I updated it a little. May be able to sqeeze by that way instead.....


----------



## asa1485

Very nice list....I see some things on there I would like to have as well


----------



## arrowblaster

asa1485 said:


> They did indeed. Thank you very much for all the time you guys put into them.


So these aren't factory camo? Who did them? Looks GREAT!!!


----------



## asa1485

arrowblaster said:


> So these aren't factory camo? Who did them? Looks GREAT!!!


It was done at the Doinker factory and is one of thier patterns they use. With that said, at the time they were done, Doinker did not do longer stabs. So, it was a custom job using a current pattern.


----------



## Robin Hall

We will be offering an aftermarket camo job on most of our products..... We are almost done with the price list for this. So if you already have a new Doinker stabilizer we can camo it for you at an additional charge, from field stabs to long target stabs. We should have the custom dipping prices posted this next Monday


----------



## The Answer

Saawwweeeeettttttt!!


----------



## arrowblaster

Robin Hall said:


> We will be offering an aftermarket camo job on most of our products..... We are almost done with the price list for this. So if you already have a new Doinker stabilizer we can camo it for you at an additional charge, from field stabs to long target stabs. We should have the custom dipping prices posted this next Monday


Thanks asa1485 and Robin!


----------



## asa1485

You are more then welcome bud. Let me know if I can be of help, with anything


----------



## arrowblaster

asa1485 said:


> You are more then welcome bud. Let me know if I can be of help, with anything


Yeah! I want a 27" main and a 10" side bar, platinum series for around $200. Let me know when you can send out. lol!!!! Oh, and in camo please!


----------



## asa1485

Uhhhhh, almost anything....LOL


----------



## Hoosier bowman

I'm gonna get a Carbon 3D field as soon as I can..........how long is one without weights?


----------



## Robin Hall

Hoosier bowman said:


> I'm gonna get a Carbon 3D field as soon as I can..........how long is one without weights?


Just about 7" off the top of my head.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Robin Hall said:


> Just about 7" off the top of my head.


Thanks. I think I'll use the universal stack weights on it insead of the DAWG's..... look cooler and not a long......


----------



## V-TRAIN

here is my 12" dish.


----------



## asa1485

Hey now!! Way to go. Congrats


----------



## Robin Hall

V-TRAIN said:


> here is my 12" dish.
> 
> View attachment 1215231


Congrats on the buck, glad the DISH worked out for you  Doink On!!!


----------



## V-TRAIN

V-TRAIN said:


> here is my 12" dish.
> 
> View attachment 1215231





Robin Hall said:


> Congrats on the buck, glad the DISH worked out for you  Doink On!!!


thanks. i couldn't think of a better way to show off my dish. lol


----------



## Hoosier bowman

V-TRAIN said:


> thanks. i couldn't think of a better way to show off my dish. lol


Sweet. Nice buck and nice stabilizer.


----------



## GruntMan3

*Indoor setup*

Heres my indoor bowhunter setup all Doinked Out! Doinker DISH with Green Hub, QD, Burley Bar, 8in side rod, and older D2 with weight off my old power bar off back stabilizer thread for added bow weight!


----------



## Robin Hall

Hey the green hub matches great on there..... Very nice set up


----------



## asa1485

Very nice.....


----------



## MentalMisfit

Here is my PSE bowmadness XS with a 12" doinker dish. I think I'll add a few more weights to it here shortly.


----------



## asa1485

Bet it holds pretty good as is. Nice rig


----------



## Hoosier bowman

GruntMan3 said:


> Heres my indoor bowhunter setup all Doinked Out! Doinker DISH with Green Hub, QD, Burley Bar, 8in side rod, and older D2 with weight off my old power bar off back stabilizer thread for added bow weight!


Nice rig! Wonderin' where you got the green hub...?  Looks great on your bow!!!!


----------



## sues

*Doinker*

My new Doinker Stabilizer


----------



## Bwana

Got a bunch of Doinkers, here's one 

View attachment 1218946


----------



## bowtechfanatic1

asa1485 said:


> I have a couple
> View attachment 1095655
> View attachment 1095656
> View attachment 1095657
> View attachment 1095658
> View attachment 1095659
> View attachment 1095660
> View attachment 1095661
> View attachment 1095662


do i count 10 different bows?


----------



## Robin Hall

sues said:


> My new Doinker Stabilizer


I personally went in the back of the factory and put all the parts together you asked for to Anodize gold today, they will be going out with your order hopefully tomorrow if it wasn't already shipped out today. The Gold stuff looks great! I was thinking about doing a stabilizer like this for our Celebrating 20 Years in Business in 2012, only issue is we couldn't decide what stab to do it in


----------



## Robin Hall

Bwana said:


> Got a bunch of Doinkers, here's one
> 
> View attachment 1218946


Dead sexy!!! You should get a Doinker DISH conversion kit with the Red Hub......this bow is perfect for it!!!!! Looks great!

Shoot Straight and Doink On!


----------



## Bwana

Wow, you're right Rob  I'll check em out, thanks for the great products.


----------



## asa1485

Robin Hall said:


> I personally went in the back of the factory and put all the parts together you asked for to Anodize gold today, they will be going out with your order hopefully tomorrow if it wasn't already shipped out today. The Gold stuff looks great! I was thinking about doing a stabilizer like this for our Celebrating 20 Years in Business in 2012, only issue is we couldn't decide what stab to do it in


I can probably think of one.......................or two.......or three.....


----------



## asa1485

Well, me, myself and, I got into a heated debate tonight as to which one is the best one. Only thing we could come up with is. They all are!!....LOL


----------



## 1ryanman

View attachment 1223957
Here is mine on my new 2102 alphaelite


----------



## Robin Hall

asa1485 said:


> Well, me, myself and, I got into a heated debate tonight as to which one is the best one. Only thing we could come up with is. They all are!!....LOL
> 
> 
> View attachment 1223889


This is such a great pic!!!


----------



## asa1485

LOL.....Thanks Erick. Glad you enjoyed it.



Talk about "split" personalities!!


----------



## RamRock

[URL="







[/URL]
Plats on the VE+:thumbs_up


----------



## RamRock

[URL="







[/URL]
Another set on the Maitland


----------



## RamRock

[URL="







[/URL]
And.... CANT forget about the Fattys!!! they hold Great also.


----------



## asa1485

Nice rigs you got there


----------



## RamRock

Thanks buddy! Yours are never too shabby either!


----------



## outdoorsman193

Man, I can't wait to sell my carbon blades to get some of the new platinum's, I'm so jealous of you guys!


----------



## asa1485

RamRock said:


> Thanks buddy! Yours are never too shabby either!



LOL....Thanks


----------



## RamRock

outdoorsman193 said:


> Man, I can't wait to sell my carbon blades to get some of the new platinum's, I'm so jealous of you guys!


You will notice a big difference when you join the club! Lol


----------



## Hoosier bowman

asa1485 said:


> Well, me, myself and, I got into a heated debate tonight as to which one is the best one. Only thing we could come up with is. They all are!!....LOL
> 
> 
> View attachment 1223889



How come I can never get a picture of me myself and I all together at once like that? It just seems nearly impossible. Like we're all off in our own seperate little worlds......


----------



## asa1485

LOL........Us also. But , I told them we were going to have a meeting of the minds.....It was a short meeting!!..LOL


----------



## Hoosier bowman

asa1485 said:


> LOL........Us also. But , I told them we were going to have a meeting of the minds.....It was a short meeting!!..LOL


I don't know if that will ever happen with us. We never seem to "mind" about anything... hehe


----------



## acesup

Could somebody explain in detail how the riser mounted side bracket from posts 391, 398 and 414 (http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1512203&page=14) will work on other bows, say from Mathews or PSE? Does it require a threaded hole or just a tapped hole, like on the Hoyts quiver mount? thanks


----------



## arrowflinger123

Yes it will work on any bow with a lower quiver bracket or 1/4-20 threaded hole.


----------



## asa1485

The side mount bracket does not need to have a threded hole. All it needs is, a hole somewhere big enough for the bolt to go through. It locks down by a threaded washer that goes on the other side


----------



## Hoosier bowman

asa1485 said:


> The side mount bracket does not need to have a threded hole. All it needs is, a hole somewhere big enough for the bolt to go through. It locks down by a threaded washer that goes on the other side


Can you throw some pics up of how it mounts...?


----------



## asa1485

Sorry. Been busy.....


----------



## easttnarcher

I like this myself...


----------



## FishAlaska

Here ade some of my Doinkers!









Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## asa1485

Very nice


----------



## fraz23

FishAlaska said:


> Here ade some of my Doinkers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Nice Rigs


----------



## Robin Hall

easttnarcher said:


> I like this myself...
> View attachment 1229863


Having a hard time seeing it......is it a Broom stickalizer or a Questickalizer with mini beer bottles at the end to absorb unwanted vibes and also be a quick source for aming fluid? Either way it is very creative


----------



## FishAlaska

I found some others...here is my Alpha Max and Carbon Matrix +

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robin Hall

I'm am loving all these awesome set ups! Really great to see how everyone puts them together..... Thank you to everyone for sharing, we all love seeing this at Doinkerville


----------



## FishAlaska

Robin Hall said:


> I'm am loving all these awesome set ups! Really great to see how everyone puts them together..... Thank you to everyone for sharing, we all love seeing this at Doinkerville


No problem Erick...I have many more! Awesome product..awesome service...A+

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoosier bowman

FishAlaska said:


> No problem Erick...I have many more! Awesome product..awesome service...A+
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


Gotta show 'em all then....

I'm working on another Doinker order... Should have 'em around x-mas.....


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Here's what's on my list:

-10" Doinker Multi-rod Hunter
-27" Doinker Fatty
-12" Doinker Fatty side rod
-(2) Doinker QDC's
-(2) Doinker Side Brackets w/ QDC's
-Crap load of weights....


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Multi-rod Hunter on the way.......


----------



## asa1485

Sounds like a winner!!


----------



## andyman1970

New 12" Platinum side bar backordered - can't come soon enuff.


----------



## Robin Hall

Merry Christmas from all of the team at Doinker.......Be safe and enjoy this great time with your family!


----------



## ru4auto

her is mine bought right her on A.T.


----------



## asa1485

Robin Hall said:


> Merry Christmas from all of the team at Doinker.......Be safe and enjoy this great time with your family!
> 
> View attachment 1236532



Very nice Erick



Merry Christmas to all of you in Doinkerville


----------



## asa1485

ru4auto said:


> her is mine bought right her on A.T.


Nice. I have always wanted one like that. For some reason, just never got my hands on one


----------



## Hoosier bowman

My Doinker is Coming..... 





(wow that sounds wrong....) 

But seriously, my new hunting stab. is on the way.....


----------



## Smooch

ru4auto said:


> her is mine bought right her on A.T.


That bow is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

My next Doinker should be here tomorrow.....


----------



## asa1485

Sweet. Keep us posted.......


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Well, here she be... It's exactly what I wanted on my huntin' rig. I would have bought a newer model, but I like the looks of this vintage better and I got a steal on this one still brand new in package. 

P.S. I also got a new Nikon D3000 for Christmas, so I should be able to get more pics up before long... I also have a Spot-Hogg Tommy that is gonna replace the HHA and then I'll get some pics with my good camera...


----------



## asa1485

Very nice. Congrats on the camera. I got a new one for Christmas as well.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

asa1485 said:


> Very nice. Congrats on the camera. I got a new one for Christmas as well.


I love the fact that it's manual focus instead of that auto-focus crap.... But if you want you can switch to auto. Much better than my older camera in so many ways.......

Sounds like we'll have to have a shoot-out then...  I bet you'll win, though....  

Congrats on the new camera as well.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Just got word and my Hogg arrived already. Can't wait to get it on my bow... and put some more pics up of course....


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Hey, I think that makes 500 posts for this thread...  :thumbs_up


----------



## Robin Hall

Hey, stop by and check out our new website we just launched about an hour ago!


----------



## asa1485

Just did. Looks gret Robin. Real clean look to it and easy to navigate.


----------



## asa1485

Hoosier bowman said:


> I love the fact that it's manual focus instead of that auto-focus crap.... But if you want you can switch to auto. Much better than my older camera in so many ways.......
> 
> Sounds like we'll have to have a shoot-out then...  I bet you'll win, though....
> 
> Congrats on the new camera as well.


 Don't cut yourself short bud. You never know.

I have found myself switching over to manual a lot more.


----------



## asa1485

Hoosier bowman said:


> Hey, I think that makes 500 posts for this thread...  :thumbs_up



Sweet 503!!


----------



## asa1485

Hoosier bowman said:


> Well, here she be... It's exactly what I wanted on my huntin' rig. I would have bought a newer model, but I like the looks of this vintage better and I got a steal on this one still brand new in package.
> 
> P.S. I also got a new Nikon D3000 for Christmas, so I should be able to get more pics up before long... I also have a Spot-Hogg Tommy that is gonna replace the HHA and then I'll get some pics with my good camera...


I like the hat by the way


----------



## Hoosier bowman

asa1485 said:


> I like the hat by the way


Thanks. They make fantastic strings and THE best rest on the planet IMHO. Hat looked cool so I got one..... gotta have sumpin' to impress with at all the 3D shoots....


----------



## Hoosier bowman

New website is sweet! I'm likin' most everything, but I don't like that you cannot "Open In New Tab." It's easier for me to search by opening, for exaple, Field in a new tab and then open Hunting. That way I can just click back and forth to compare.... Other than that, the new website is killer and it's lookin' greattastic!!!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

asa1485 said:


> Don't cut yourself short bud. You never know.
> 
> I have found myself switching over to manual a lot more.


Thanks for da kind words... I'm new to the whole cameras-that-don't-suck thing lol... I absolutely love it so far. I'll try to get some bow pics with it tomorrow... 

I am lovin' the manual, but the auto on this camera is actually pretty decent when there is nothing between you and the subject. I really prefer manual, though...


----------



## Robin Hall

Happy New Year from all at Doinkerville! Be safe and have fun bringing in the New Year! Lets make 2012 the best year in history!


----------



## meatmissle

Doinker Multi-Rod Hunter on my Z7 Xtreme!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

*Here are some more pics......*

The full-sized pics actually look much better, but they got worse when I had to shrink them...... 

So far I am lovin' the MH10......  

Group (20 yards) is first one I ever shot with my new Carter Target 4+. It's a good group, but I still need a lot more time with the new release....


----------



## asa1485

Looks really good bud


----------



## Hoosier bowman

asa1485 said:


> Looks really good bud


Thanks. I just realized how much I like yellow....


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Keep the Doinkage goin'........


----------



## Hoosier bowman

10.5" Carbon Field/3D stab on the way........


----------



## asa1485

Sounds like you are going to be set this year!!


----------



## farmcritter

Hoosier bowman said:


> The full-sized pics actually look much better, but they got worse when I had to shrink them......
> 
> So far I am lovin' the MH10......
> 
> Group (20 yards) is first one I ever shot with my new Carter Target 4+. It's a good group, but I still need a lot more time with the new release....


Thats a great looking bow. I didn't realize the multy rod was available in ap, I'l have to check that out.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

farmcritter said:


> Thats a great looking bow. I didn't realize the multy rod was available in ap, I'l have to check that out.


It's not as far as I know. This was an older model. It came with three sets of camo "skins". One AP, one APG, one Mossy Oak. I am pretty sure the new ones only come in Next Vista camo... Which is still a pretty cool-lookin' camo. However, I think if you called Doinker, you could get a custom dip worked out.......


----------



## Hoosier bowman

asa1485 said:


> Sounds like you are going to be set this year!!


Once I get my Fatty's in (27" and 12") I'll be good to go.....


----------



## Hoosier bowman

.........looks like me 10.5" 3D Carbon Field is on backorder untill middle to end of week...... I guess they are too popular.......


----------



## Hoosier bowman

ttt


----------



## Hoosier bowman

ttt


----------



## asa1485

bowtechfanatic1 said:


> do i count 10 different bows?


LOL....I actually have a few more then that.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

asa1485 said:


> LOL....I actually have a few more then that.


We gotta see pics of all of 'em.... 

My Doinker inventory is about to get a lot bigger in the next few weeks.......


----------



## asa1485

Nah....That would be showing off. LOL




Congrats. One can never have too many Doinkers


----------



## Hoosier bowman

asa1485 said:


> Nah....That would be showing off. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats. One can never have too many Doinkers


Uh....... that's what she said..........


----------



## asa1485

LOL.....Boiiiiinnnnggggggg!


----------



## arrowblaster

Here's a new one, now all I need is a FAOSM. How about sending me one to try Erick?


----------



## Robin Hall

arrowblaster said:


> Here's a new one, now all I need is a FAOSM. How about sending me one to try Erick?


I wish I could but it's our best selling mount right now and with that being said its hard to keep the inventory up on them right now so every mount as its made is taken, its so crazy right now we are running the machines 24 hours a day 7 days a week to keep up. I will say this, you really won't need to try it as it is just awesome and if you get one I am sure ou will be totally happy as it is super strong and has a crazy range of adjustment! Just make sure you specify Right or Left hand.


----------



## jkf140

arrowblaster said:


> Here's a new one, now all I need is a FAOSM. How about sending me one to try Erick?


How long is your front bar?


----------



## arrowblaster

It's 27" front and 12" side. And thanks Erick! I'll be checking on one. You have any going to Lancaster?


jkf140 said:


> How long is your front bar?


----------



## Hoosier bowman

My CF10 just came in. Now all I need is the GT500 to put it on........... (I keep switchin' bows.....)


----------



## asa1485

Sweet looking rig. Erick is right . You will not need to try it. You will love it.


----------



## BowAssassin




----------



## Hoosier bowman

When is Lancaster ever gonna start carrying the PSB? We order from them all the time, so I would think they would have them before long....?


----------



## Robin Hall

arrowblaster said:


> It's 27" front and 12" side. And thanks Erick! I'll be checking on one. You have any going to Lancaster?


We have three big orders we are working on for Lancaster right now but I really don't think they have any on thier orders. They order more of the standard stuff, you would have to call them and see if they plan on ordering some..... We can always add some to their orders.


----------



## asa1485

BowAssassin said:


> View attachment 1259555


Very nice setup bud


----------



## Robin Hall

Hoosier bowman said:


> When is Lancaster ever gonna start carrying the PSB? We order from them all the time, so I would think they would have them before long....?


Normally it takes a while for big distributors like Lancaster to pick up new items like that, they mainly focus on the standard stuff and they carry so many different stabilizers now it might be a while until they get on board and start ordering them. Might be better ordering it from your local pro-shop, just call them up and tell them you want one. You can buy direct from us but you will save money from a pro-shop as you would be paying full MSRP plus shipping from us.


----------



## Robin Hall

BowAssassin said:


> View attachment 1259555



Good to see the Avancee set up, this is a great stabilizer for the money!! FYI, it is also available in flat black doinker and base cap at no extra charge


----------



## hal515

Here's mine


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Awesome DISH.

What kind fletching on those arrows....? I don't see any vanes and can't tell if those are FOBs......?


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Robin Hall said:


> Normally it takes a while for big distributors like Lancaster to pick up new items like that, they mainly focus on the standard stuff and they carry so many different stabilizers now it might be a while until they get on board and start ordering them. Might be better ordering it from your local pro-shop, just call them up and tell them you want one. You can buy direct from us but you will save money from a pro-shop as you would be paying full MSRP plus shipping from us.


We are our local pro-shop....... Unfortunately I cannot convince my boss (shop owner) to get hooked up with Doinker. So I have to order all my stabilizers thru Lancaster since they are one of our suppliers......

Hopefully they will have them soon or I'll just order one direct......

-Hb.


----------



## Rawood

Hoosier bowman said:


> It's not as far as I know. This was an older model. It came with three sets of camo "skins". One AP, one APG, one Mossy Oak. I am pretty sure the new ones only come in Next Vista camo... Which is still a pretty cool-lookin' camo. However, I think if you called Doinker, you could get a custom dip worked out.......


LOST CAMO would be pretty nice :wink:


----------



## Robin Hall

Hoosier bowman said:


> We are our local pro-shop....... Unfortunately I cannot convince my boss (shop owner) to get hooked up with Doinker. So I have to order all my stabilizers thru Lancaster since they are one of our suppliers......
> 
> Hopefully they will have them soon or I'll just order one direct......
> 
> -Hb.


Well then just tell your boss that we do not have any minimum orders so if he just wants to order a mount or some weights give us a call and we will set him up as an account....it's that easy. Our 2012 Line up is HUGE, I am sure he can sell a bunch of our products easy


----------



## Robin Hall

Rawood said:


> LOST CAMO would be pretty nice :wink:


We can dip anything we offer in Lost camo


----------



## Robin Hall

*Just for fun *

Just wanted to share the creation of a Avancee Doinker Supreme, been making lots of Doinkers for all our accounts around the World


----------



## Robin Hall

*Doinker Elites being born!*

Pulling another back to back all nighter at Doinkerville, machining bodies for the Elite Doinker Supreme......the stabilizer that has won more tournaments in the past ten years than any other stabilizer in the World! Still one of our best sellers!

Here is how they start, 12 foot long Aluminum bar stock








2 minutes and 35 seconds later this is what we have







Now to get a clean wash ....then the tumblers for finishing.....then off to Anodizing


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Robin Hall said:


> Well then just tell your boss that we do not have any minimum orders so if he just wants to order a mount or some weights give us a call and we will set him up as an account....it's that easy. Our 2012 Line up is HUGE, I am sure he can sell a bunch of our products easy


Cool. I didn't know you had no min. order..... I will let him know.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Robin Hall said:


> Pulling another back to back all nighter at Doinkerville, machining bodies for the Elite Doinker Supreme......the stabilizer that has won more tournaments in the past ten years than any other stabilizer in the World! Still one of our best sellers!
> 
> Here is how they start, 12 foot long Aluminum bar stock
> View attachment 1260527
> 
> 
> 2 minutes and 35 seconds later this is what we have
> View attachment 1260528
> 
> Now to get a clean wash ....then the tumblers for finishing.....then off to Anodizing


Wow. That's actually pretty fast. Cool pics and thanks for sharing in the making of the best stabilizers in the world!!!!


----------



## asa1485

LOL....That's dang fast. Glad to see you guys are that busy!!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

bump


----------



## Juan_ID

ocn said:


> ....
> View attachment 1142381
> View attachment 1142382
> View attachment 1142383


Hey ocn, what's needed to make a setup like the one on your Alpha Burner?!!? I think that's something I'd like to try! Thanks for any and all info!


----------



## Juan_ID

Ttt.


----------



## Juan_ID

Anybody??


----------



## colo_dually

Great Thread,

(I'll post my Doinker setup, after I actually decide which its gonna be)


----------



## asa1485

Can't let a good thread die off!!


----------



## dw'struth

asa1485 said:


> Can't let a good thread die off!!


I'm hoping for a delivery today! If so, I'll get the pics up...


----------



## Hoosier bowman

asa1485 said:


> Can't let a good thread die off!!



I thought we were lost there for a minute.... 

I need to get some pics of my new rigs up.....

Also gonna have another DISH on the way before long.....


----------



## farmcritter

Just added this one a few days ago. So far I'm liken it alot!


----------



## wildturkeync

30 fatty up front, 15 inch side rod


----------



## missourihunter1

Just ordered a tactical after doing some research. Longer heavier more adjustable and much more dampening than an SS1. Hoping I wont need to add a stab out front for hunting purposes. Thanks for a great product!


----------



## asa1485

missourihunter1 said:


> Just ordered a tactical after doing some research. Longer heavier more adjustable and much more dampening than an SS1. Hoping I wont need to add a stab out front for hunting purposes. Thanks for a great product!


You chould not need one.


----------



## asa1485

Updated photos


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER

asa1485 said:


> Updated photos
> 
> View attachment 1315132


SWEEETTT!!!! Hey asa, i have a ? for ya, what kind of arrow holder/ shelf pad is that, i really like the looks of it and the dual functionality of it...... Is this your 3-D rig? or indoors? thanks...


----------



## asa1485

That is my do all bow. Spots I turn down the poundage and 3D crank it back up.

That came from Octane. They include it in with their Trip Wire rests. They also sell the seperate

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Cdpkook132

missourihunter1 said:


> Just ordered a tactical after doing some research. Longer heavier more adjustable and much more dampening than an SS1. Hoping I wont need to add a stab out front for hunting purposes. Thanks for a great product!


I am waiting on a tactical as well. I got a 3" chubby hunter for a front stab just for a touch more vibe killing power. Can't wait to get it in.

Meanwhile here is my doinker dish:












Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VanillaEps

For those who ordered from the Doinker shop, how long did it take to receive your order(s)?


----------



## VanillaEps

ttt


----------



## RoxieTrees

These new Fatty bars I got are amazing. Put as much weight as you please and forget about it. Crazy stiff and take out all vibration. Last pic is my 50 yard group just yesterday.


----------



## dw'struth

RoxieTrees said:


> View attachment 1315237
> View attachment 1315238
> View attachment 1315239
> View attachment 1315240
> View attachment 1315241
> These new Fatty bars I got are amazing. Put as much weight as you please and forget about it. Crazy stiff and take out all vibration. Last pic is my 50 yard group just yesterday.


Nice looking set up! ...............talk about a lot of back weight! 

Do you have a drilled lens with a fiber in it?


----------



## asa1485

VanillaEps said:


> For those who ordered from the Doinker shop, how long did it take to receive your order(s)?


Just depends on if they already had it made and where you live. Normally takes me almost 2 weeks to get stuff. I live on the East Coast


----------



## RoxieTrees

dw'struth said:


> Nice looking set up! ...............talk about a lot of back weight!
> 
> Do you have a drilled lens with a fiber in it?


yes. Center drilled Brians Custom lens with a .19 blue Brightfiber from Scott Custom Archery.


----------



## wildturkeync

RoxieTrees said:


> [ These new Fatty bars I got are amazing. Put as much weight as you please and forget about it. Crazy stiff and take out all vibration. Last pic is my 50 yard group just yesterday.


are they the alum. weights or the steel


----------



## bowtechlx

*my doinker*

Doinker carbon elite field stabilizer on my mathews ez7


----------



## bowtechlx

bowtechlx said:


> Doinker carbon elite field stabilizer on my mathews ez7


Sorry i broke the rules and i have a b stinger weight on the end lol.


----------



## dukeofwails

wow man. Bow-jax, 2 harmonic stabs AND a doinker. It's got to be one of the most dead-in-hand rigs i've seen.


----------



## RoxieTrees

Stainless. About 17 oz. In the back and 3.5 up front.


----------



## wildturkeync

RoxieTrees said:


> Stainless. About 17 oz. In the back and 3.5 up front.


wow, it looks like more than that lol. those thing are 1.4 each and looks like you got 17 or 18. and what are you using for a side bar?


----------



## RoxieTrees

15 inch Fatty with a washer under the Doinker to stiffen it just a bit, I don't like much movement.


----------



## RoxieTrees

I need another 15 incher and a shorter front bar.


----------



## bowtechlx

dukeofwails said:


> wow man. Bow-jax, 2 harmonic stabs AND a doinker. It's got to be one of the most dead-in-hand rigs i've seen.


Thanks. It is pretty dead in the hand, i am very happy with it so far. I Just took second place with it at my first 3d shoot last weekend. The Doinker supreme carbon elite field stabilizer compliments the mathews ez7 perfectly. I only use an 8oz b stinger weight on it because it does not extend my stabilizer out past 12inches so i can stay in the hunter class. I would highly recommend one to anyone. They are pretty steep in price but well worth the money.


----------



## RoxieTrees

They don't pay anything but pro class here.... May move up.... Make me Angreh


----------



## jeeperforlife

Nothing too fancy but there they are.


----------



## Rawood

multirod/qd


----------



## buckwild13

my new platinums are on the way will post pics when they get here can't wait


----------



## VanillaEps

My field stabilizer and quick disconnect arrived in the mail today according to my UPS iPhone app. I'll post some quick pics when I figure out how to connect the QDC to the stabilizer and the QDC to the bow.


----------



## asa1485

Excellent!


----------



## asa1485

Some very nice looking rigs. Not about being fancy. It is about what works for ya....


----------



## VanillaEps

Doinker-ized


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asa1485

Looks sexy as heck on that bow. How you like the way it feels now?


----------



## VanillaEps

asa1485 said:


> Looks sexy as heck on that bow. How you like the way it feels now?


I drew it back a couple of times to get a sense as to how it feels. It feels a tad bit steadier at the draw. The proof is in the pudding - I'll be taking the setup to the range on Thursday night.


----------



## elitej

My doinkers!!! On my elite pure


----------



## fraz23

heres my current set up, waiting on my doinker platinum side bracket though


----------



## asa1485

Sweet bows!!


----------



## VanillaEps

Well, I've had a couple of issues with my recently received Field Stabilizer and QDC. I secured the QDC to the bow first, and then turned the stabilizer into the QDC half a turn to secure it onto the bow. On more than once occasion, the QDC "failed" and got stuck to the stabilizer. The first time I had to use a set of pliers to separate the two pieces and I gouged the stabilizer and QDC. I was EXTREMELY frustrated, considering it was just a few hours old.

The second time came tonight. This time, I scratched up both pieces once again and have not been able to separate them. I have callouses on both hands from gripping the stabilizer and trying to prevent further destruction from pliers. At this point, I don't have much faith in the QDC and how it works with the stabilizer. I have emailed Doinker and expect to be made whole. Keep in mind that I have a new bow and can't risk installing products that don't work as intended. 

A lot of people are happy with their Doinkers and their reputation is top notch so I'll chalk it up to bad luck, but right now, I'm boiling with frustration. I never even got a chance to use the stabilizer. Considering I waited a week to receive the product, I am deeply disappointed. 

Just had to vent. :sad:


----------



## Robin Hall

VanillaEps said:


> Well, I've had a couple of issues with my recently received Field Stabilizer and QDC. I secured the QDC to the bow first, and then turned the stabilizer into the QDC half a turn to secure it onto the bow. On more than once occasion, the QDC "failed" and got stuck to the stabilizer. The first time I had to use a set of pliers to separate the two pieces and I gouged the stabilizer and QDC. I was EXTREMELY frustrated, considering it was just a few hours old.
> 
> The second time came tonight. This time, I scratched up both pieces once again and have not been able to separate them. I have callouses on both hands from gripping the stabilizer and trying to prevent further destruction from pliers. At this point, I don't have much faith in the QDC and how it works with the stabilizer. I have emailed Doinker and expect to be made whole. Keep in mind that I have a new bow and can't risk installing products that don't work as intended.
> 
> A lot of people are happy with their Doinkers and their reputation is top notch so I'll chalk it up to bad luck, but right now, I'm boiling with frustration. I never even got a chance to use the stabilizer. Considering I waited a week to receive the product, I am deeply disappointed.
> 
> Just had to vent. :sad:


Holly cow!!!!!! I am so sorry that you had any issues with our products!!!! Please do me a favor and call the factory tomorrow....at that time if you can snap a couple of picks and send them to us we will get out a new set up for you. Please just tell them your issue and ask them to check it all very good before shipping it as I would hate for it to happen again. Just tell them you spoke with the Vice President Erick and I wanted to make sure you were totally happy!!!!!
Doinker 661-948-7900

Erick J. Hall
Vice President 
Leven Ind.Inc.
"Doinker"


----------



## Robin Hall

Also tell them to ship it 3 day per my request. I will be on the road tomorrow to the Arizona Cup and just want to make sure we get this taken care of very quick for you ;-)

Erick


----------



## asa1485

It will be quicker and you will be happier if you just give them a call first thing tomorrow. 
661)-948-7900
(661)-948-7933


----------



## asa1485

Ooppss. Never mind. Robin must have been typing same time as me....LOL

Best CS in the bizz


----------



## VanillaEps

Robin Hall said:


> Holly cow!!!!!! I am so sorry that you had any issues with our products!!!! Please do me a favor and call the factory tomorrow....at that time if you can snap a couple of picks and send them to us we will get out a new set up for you. Please just tell them your issue and ask them to check it all very good before shipping it as I would hate for it to happen again. Just tell them you spoke with the Vice President Erick and I wanted to make sure you were totally happy!!!!!
> Doinker 661-948-7900
> 
> Erick J. Hall
> Vice President
> Leven Ind.Inc.
> "Doinker"


Erick,

Thanks for responding. I'll give a call tomorrow morning.


----------



## VanillaEps

Quick update:

Doinker Customer Service is, by far, one of the utmost helpful, considerate, and accommodating I have ever dealt with. 

I explained the situation and I was forwarded to a technician so that I can be explained what may have caused the issue with the stabilizer not disconnecting from the QDC. They are sending me a completely new set with washers that should prevent the issue from occurring again. 

I'm completely satisfied and very happy and confident that my set should work as intended.

Thank you Erick.


----------



## dw'struth

Glad they took care of you!.....no surprise there.....:thumbs_up


----------



## Cdpkook132

Whats the hold up on tacticals? Seems like I ordered one through my dealer almost 4 weeks ago. Can't wait to get that puppy on my burner.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robin Hall

Cdpkook132 said:


> Whats the hold up on tacticals? Seems like I ordered one through my dealer almost 4 weeks ago. Can't wait to get that puppy on my burner.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


Sometimes new products take a while to catch on, the DISH took two years before we started seeing good sales on them then....bammm they went crazy! We expected the same thing with the Tactical......we were wrong, we are blown away with the orders we are getting from our dealers on these and have had to bump our manufacturing up due to this and the overall interest in Dounker products right now. We just one week ago had to hire on two more machine operaters due to this. It's tough sometimes to keep up with demand, we machine everything in house and refuse to ever outsource this proscess again as we have to have control over the quality of the parts. It's nice that we have so many different items .......but some of these item like the Tactical mount take a very long time to machine. We were on a hold from shipping the Tacticals for a couple of weeks but started shipping them again earlier this week so you should be getting your very soon. We are very sorry for the delys but I am sure you will appreciate the quality of the Tactical once you get it ;-)

Erick J. Hall
Vice President
Leven Ind.Inc.
"Doinker"


----------



## Cdpkook132

Robin Hall said:


> Sometimes new products take a while to catch on, the DISH took two years before we started seeing good sales on them then....bammm they went crazy! We expected the same thing with the Tactical......we were wrong, we are blown away with the orders we are getting from our dealers on these and have had to bump our manufacturing up due to this and the overall interest in Dounker products right now. We just one week ago had to hire on two more machine operaters due to this. It's tough sometimes to keep up with demand, we machine everything in house and refuse to ever outsource this proscess again as we have to have control over the quality of the parts. It's nice that we have so many different items .......but some of these item like the Tactical mount take a very long time to machine. We were on a hold from shipping the Tacticals for a couple of weeks but started shipping them again earlier this week so you should be getting your very soon. We are very sorry for the delys but I am sure you will appreciate the quality of the Tactical once you get it ;-)
> 
> Erick J. Hall
> Vice President
> Leven Ind.Inc.
> "Doinker"


Thanks for the quick response Erick. 
You should expedite that one coming to Tucson for me 
I will get back to you once it's in my hands I am sure it will be worth the wait. 

Doink on!

Also do you guys make a riser mount (Hoyt) v bar bracket? Not too terribly satisfied with my aep bracket.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Timber

Anyone have any feedback on either the Elite Hunter Supreme or the 6" Hunter Elite? Will be used for about 99% hunting.

Im looking to get a new stab & i know a lot of people will recommend the DISH, but i can honestly say im just not a fan of the hub style stabilizers.


----------



## Robin Hall

Cdpkook132 said:


> Thanks for the quick response Erick.
> You should expedite that one coming to Tucson for me
> I will get back to you once it's in my hands I am sure it will be worth the wait.
> 
> Doink on!
> 
> Also do you guys make a riser mount (Hoyt) v bar bracket? Not too terribly satisfied with my aep bracket.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


We do make a lower riser mount, the Platinum Side Braket (PSB)


----------



## Cdpkook132

Robin Hall said:


> We do make a lower riser mount, the Platinum Side Braket (PSB)


Single sided or v bar available too?


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robin Hall

Big Timber said:


> Anyone have any feedback on either the Elite Hunter Supreme or the 6" Hunter Elite? Will be used for about 99% hunting.
> 
> Im looking to get a new stab & i know a lot of people will recommend the DISH, but i can honestly say im just not a fan of the hub style stabilizers.


It has everything you could ever want in a 6" stabilizer, built in suppression mount to kill vibes, fully Adjstable Large Doinker Supreme with Gen 5 Doinker conversion installed and a Double sack of the black steel universal weights. You can later on add a mini, small or large Doinker DISH conversion kit as well. Machines from Aluminum......completely Made in the USA, and a Lifetime Warranty!


----------



## Robin Hall

Cdpkook132 said:


> Single sided or v bar available too?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmmm..... I am sure I can make something work! Hey I see your in Arizona.... I just got here to Phoenix last night, I am here for the Arizona Cup. If you are gong to be here just hit me up.....if you can make it here bring your bow and that way I can have a better idea of what you want o do. Just call the factory when you are here and they will put you in contact with me. If not snap some picks of your bow and send them to us.....I'm am sure I can make something work


----------



## Cdpkook132

Robin Hall said:


> Hmmmm..... I am sure I can make something work! Hey I see your in Arizona.... I just got here to Phoenix last night, I am here for the Arizona Cup. If you are gong to be here just hit me up.....if you can make it here bring your bow and that way I can have a better idea of what you want o do. Just call the factory when you are here and they will put you in contact with me. If not snap some picks of your bow and send them to us.....I'm am sure I can make something work


The 2nd leg of the 3d championship series is this weekend in dragoon or I would try to make it up there! I will snap some pictures tonight. Want me to email them? Or post here?

I am using the aep mount but they don't get very tight and don't have teeth on the pivot points so they move when they get bumped. Not very stabil huh?

Basically I need a PSB that threads through to another one on the other side making it a v bar. Something to protect the finish of the riser would make it perfect.

Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UniversalFrost

09 82nd Airborne with a doinker dish


----------



## Robin Hall

Cdpkook132 said:


> The 2nd leg of the 3d championship series is this weekend in dragoon or I would try to make it up there! I will snap some pictures tonight. Want me to email them? Or post here?
> 
> I am using the aep mount but they don't get very tight and don't have teeth on the pivot points so they move when they get bumped. Not very stabil huh?
> 
> Basically I need a PSB that threads through to another one on the other side making it a v bar. Something to protect the finish of the riser would make it perfect.
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


Please just call the factory and they will be able to put you in contact with me if you are able to make it to the Arizona Cup.....if so bring your guns because it's at the Ben Avery Shooting Center and it's always fun to blow stuff up 

Call the factory and they will give you an email address if that's how you choose to do it; Doinker (661) 948-7900


----------



## Robin Hall

UniversalFrost said:


> 09 82nd Airborne with a doinker dish


I'm thinking you need the Flo-Orange weight hub instead of the black one. Can get one from the Factory for like $17


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER

Is doinker going to be at Indoor Nationals in Louisville??? i hope!!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

bump.


----------



## Robin Hall

MUZZYxSHOOTER said:


> Is doinker going to be at Indoor Nationals in Louisville??? i hope!!


Unfortunately we are not, we are getting ready for the Doinker Welsh Masters in Whales in April and just had two tournaments we were at this past weekend. There are just too many shoots and not enough time to hit them all every year :-(


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Robin Hall said:


> Unfortunately we are not, we are getting ready for the Doinker Welsh Masters in Whales in April and just had two tournaments we were at this past weekend. There are just too many shoots and not enough time to hit them all every year :-(


Welsh Masters should be awesome!!


----------



## Cdpkook132

Got my tactical yesterday and started messing aroun with it. It is Awesome! More to come. Even got a doinker side bar bracket to mess around with too.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckwild13

New Platinums showed up yesterday and finally got a little time to go out and shoot and this is what happens Thanks Doinker!!! Love Them


----------



## asa1485

Hah!!!!.....Looks like fun


----------



## jfp1972

Small dish ... Love it


----------



## Cdpkook132

Doinker tactical with basic quick disconnect and d2 3" chubby hunter

Haven't even shot it yet! Can't wait to play around. I have a doinker offset bracket incase I need more weight or want to drop the rear or front at an angle.

Also got my platinum 10 degree down quick disconnect today too. Woot!





























Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

buckwild13 said:


> New Platinums showed up yesterday and finally got a little time to go out and shoot and this is what happens Thanks Doinker!!! Love Them


Wow sweet setup! How long are your bars? Te platinum stuff is awesome.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckwild13

30 up front and 15 out back


----------



## buckwild13

*my gf set up*

my gf's Avancee set up 24 up front 10 out back


----------



## Cdpkook132

buckwild13 said:


> 30 up front and 15 out back


What exactly is that setup?

Platinum bars gen 5 doinker on front all black weights. With platinum v bar mount?


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## candymaker13

Will doinker be in Augusta


----------



## buckwild13

Platinum 30 inch bar up front with gen-5 and black 421 weight stack, platinum quick disconnect, platinum matrix v-bar, platinum 15 inch side bar with black 421 weight stack i have a gen-5 for it just have not put it on i dont know if im going to put it on i have not had much time to tune the stabilizer set up yet so we will see but i love them by far the best stabilizers i have ever used


----------



## bowtechlx

*my ez7*

My mathews ez7 with a 11.5 inch elite doinker supreme as the main stabilizer and a 6 inch elite target stabilizer as my side bar.


----------



## bowtechlx

Ttt


----------



## Robin Hall

Cdpkook132 said:


> Doinker tactical with basic quick disconnect and d2 3" chubby hunter
> 
> Haven't even shot it yet! Can't wait to play around. I have a doinker offset bracket incase I need more weight or want to drop the rear or front at an angle.
> 
> Also got my platinum 10 degree down quick disconnect today too. Woot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking set up! Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## dw'struth

*Couple pics of my Doinkers.......*

Not the best pics, but here they are.........and I am really enjoying them!! I had a couple of better pics, but they wouldn't upload for me. I'll try to post them later......Doink on!


----------



## Cdpkook132

dw'struth said:


> Not the best pics, but here they are.........and I am really enjoying them!! I had a couple of better pics, but they wouldn't upload for me. I'll try to post them later......Doink on!


Ah the platinum stuff is so awesome!


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw'struth

Cdpkook132 said:


> Ah the platinum stuff is so awesome!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


It really is! Anything in that pic look familiar to you? lol
I put my standard back on right after I took the pics.


----------



## Cdpkook132

dw'struth said:


> It really is! Anything in that pic look familiar to you? lol
> I put my standard back on right after I took the pics.


Ya the quick disconnect, I had a little energy and got it on. I think I am going to like it a lot. Need to get some platinum bars though for MBR next year


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asa1485

Lookin' good


----------



## InSoMNiaX23




----------



## Robin Hall

InSoMNiaX23 said:


>


Awwww......One of my personal favorite, the Elite Hunter ;-)


----------



## Cdpkook132

Robin Hall said:


> Awwww......One of my personal favorite, the Elite Hunter ;-)


That is not an elite hunter there Erick, it's a Mathews lol

My bad I guess you were talking about the stab  


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoosier bowman

InSoMNiaX23 said:


>


That's the next stabilizer on my list. My Fatty's are on back order right now, but should be here soon middle of the month. When they arrive I will get a group photo......


----------



## Hoosier bowman

PAOSM and 14 oz. of 421's are in. 27" and 12" Fatty's are on the way.....


----------



## mo_down7

Love the combo here!


----------



## asa1485

Creative. Octane with a DISH


----------



## asa1485

Can't really see much of them. But here they are today at the 3D range. They and the bow done their job. But alas, the shooter on did his good enough for second spot 9 points back


----------



## Robin Hall

hey thats still great shooting asa1485!!!! Great looking system.


----------



## asa1485

Thanks!! I had a blast. Just need to start practicing more...LOL


----------



## Hoosier bowman

My Fatty's are in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Actually they have been in for over a week, but I have not gotten my lazy butt out for some pics. I must say they are amazingly nice stabs. I have been playing around with weight and now have 9 oz. on 12" side with 3 oz. on 27" front. Feels light as a feather since it is balanced. Holds awesome at full draw and just plain works. Plus they look freakin' awesome....... 

I will have pics up ASAP.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Finally got some pics of my 3D rig to show. This is a 5 arrow group from 40 yards at one face from a 20yd 5-spot target. Ends up a 25 with 4 x's. I ripped a vane off of one arrow as you can see...... Just ignore the other holes in the target. I wasn't shooting so hot the day before......

I will say these stabs hold rock solid and the PAOSM makes is super easy to adjust for perfect balance. BTW I have 9 oz. in the back (12") and 3 in the front (27"). Feel awesome.


----------



## HoughsArchery

I have a set of Doinker Fatty's on the way for my spot bow, can't wait to try them out.


----------



## curley30030x

Couple that are on my phone. Thanks Tapatalk. 
Figured I look at this enough. Might as well start posting.


----------



## bowtechlx

*doinkers*

Ez7 and my doinkers.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Hoosier bowman said:


> Finally got some pics of my 3D rig to show. This is a 5 arrow group from 40 yards at one face from a 20yd 5-spot target. Ends up a 25 with 4 x's. I ripped a vane off of one arrow as you can see...... Just ignore the other holes in the target. I wasn't shooting so hot the day before......
> 
> I will say these stabs hold rock solid and the PAOSM makes is super easy to adjust for perfect balance. BTW I have 9 oz. in the back (12") and 3 in the front (27"). Feel awesome.


Oops, wrong pics. Here are da right ones. If a mod could get rid of the others that would be cool.......


----------



## Hoosier bowman

I stopped by the Doinker booth at Bedford, but nobody was there....  

Guys must have been out playing...


----------



## Robin Hall

Hoosier bowman said:


> I stopped by the Doinker booth at Bedford, but nobody was there....
> 
> Guys must have been out playing...


Yeah, Gary Studt was in charge of the booth but he shoots as well........he got 3rd place in Mens Pro ;-)


----------



## asa1485

Looking really good guys!!


----------



## Sighting In

I can't believe I haven't gotten pics up for this thread. Here's my setup. I'm rocking Platinums, 30" up front with 9 oz right now, 12" back with 14 oz.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Robin Hall said:


> Yeah, Gary Studt was in charge of the booth but he shoots as well........he got 3rd place in Mens Pro ;-)


Cool. Congrats to Gary. I did get to handle the Tactical that was sitting on the table and man oh man is it sweet..... But then so is the 11.5" Elite Hunter, and the A-Bar, and the Fatty's, and the Platinums........

I just need the whole arsenal........ :wink: :tongue:


----------



## farmcritter

Simple and efficient, been my favorite so far!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

farmcritter said:


> Simple and efficient, been my favorite so far!


Yes. One of my favorite of their past models. Still lives on today in a different form...


----------



## Hoosier bowman

ttt


----------



## leroy8541

simple but effective


----------



## asa1485

^^ Very


----------



## ex-wolverine

My Fatty on the katera and dish on the wifey's matrix


----------



## Hoosier bowman

leroy8541 said:


> simple but effective


Lookin' good man. TTT.


----------



## asa1485

Now, I know where that Matrix ended up.....


----------



## ex-wolverine

Smae place that red AM35 will someday...:darkbeer: :eyebrows:



asa1485 said:


> Now, I know where that Matrix ended up.....


I hope


----------



## asa1485

LOL....Never know.


----------



## AVENSTOKE

a set on the Alpha Elite


----------



## Hoosier bowman

That AE is lookin' good.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Doink on.


----------



## HoughsArchery

New Doinker Fatty Setup on my Triumph.


----------



## asa1485

Very nice!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

HoughsArchery said:


> View attachment 1372920
> New Doinker Fatty Setup on my Triumph.
> View attachment 1372921


Gotta love them Fatty's.....


----------



## Robin Hall

Great looking setups everyone!!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Robin Hall said:


> Great looking setups everyone!!


I doinker gonna be @ 2nd leg of triple crown in Fairview, PA...?


----------



## fraz23

Here is my current set up and the last picture is my custom Platinum A bar


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Hoosier bowman said:


> I doinker gonna be @ 2nd leg of triple crown in Fairview, PA...?


Visited the Doinker booth 3 times in Fairview, but nobody was ever there...? Guys must like to shoot....


----------



## Hoosier bowman

fraz23 said:


> Here is my current set up and the last picture is my custom Platinum A bar
> 
> View attachment 1388818
> View attachment 1388819
> View attachment 1388820
> View attachment 1388821


Nice rig.


----------



## asa1485

A lot of times, it is not the actual people from Doinker that is at these shoots. It is actually a friend or a shop that is doing it. And yes, they shoot also......LOL


----------



## Robin Hall

Hoosier bowman said:


> Visited the Doinker booth 3 times in Fairview, but nobody was ever there...? Guys must like to shoot....


Yeah sorry, it's really hard for us factory guys to pull away from our duties in Doinkerville to go do the shoots all over the world, Gary Studt was one of our Pro's there running the booth and he shoots as well. Sorry no one was there anytime you went by......if you need to see anything or have a question about something just ask me and I will do my best. I myself am in Utah for the rest of the week at the Ogden World Cup so I will be a little hard to get a hold of this week but will be checking in from time to time ;-)


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Robin Hall said:


> Yeah sorry, it's really hard for us factory guys to pull away from our duties in Doinkerville to go do the shoots all over the world, Gary Studt was one of our Pro's there running the booth and he shoots as well. Sorry no one was there anytime you went by......if you need to see anything or have a question about something just ask me and I will do my best. I myself am in Utah for the rest of the week at the Ogden World Cup so I will be a little hard to get a hold of this week but will be checking in from time to time ;-)


It's no big deal. It's good to know that you guys USE the products instead of just selling them. Good to see Gary shoot well too. 

I am debating between a Tactical and/or two CF10's and a PAOSM for my hunting rig..... Just dunno guys, which should it be?


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Dang. This thread turned a year old yesterday and we all missed it.... I guess I need to get some more Doinker pictures up...... 

Thanks everyone for showing off the best stabilizers in the world!!!!


----------



## asa1485

All right, you better put an "IMO" in there or someone will get ticked....LOL

I do agree with you however.

And,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I need some new ones also!!


----------



## Dbrisc

My mini dish should be here tomorrow or the day after than I can contribute!


----------



## Cdpkook132

Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

Also got a platinum 10" for the wifey's bow to use as a main. Its a sweet little bar and comes in at 11.5" with all 7oz on it. Stole it as a sidebar for now though lol.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoosier bowman

asa1485 said:


> All right, you better put an "IMO" in there or someone will get ticked....LOL
> 
> I do agree with you however.
> 
> And,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I need some new ones also!!


I'm not skeert uv da bees.....  

But yes, to each their own.


----------



## sues

*My doinkers*

My custom a sets off Doinker Stabilizer. To Erick and Katie thanks very much for your help to get this done and also the great team at Doinker number one service as well :first:


----------



## Cdpkook132

sues said:


> My custom a sets off Doinker Stabilizer. To Erick and Katie thanks very much for your help to get this done and also the great team at Doinker number one service as well :first:


Those look really good!


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robin Hall

sues said:


> My custom a sets off Doinker Stabilizer. To Erick and Katie thanks very much for your help to get this done and also the great team at Doinker number one service as well :first:


I love these stabs! We are going to be having something very similar next year ....... It's a special addition ;-)


----------



## outdoorsman3

my homemade camp TAPE job! I am lovin the doinker! OH! and you cant for get the awesome quick release!


----------



## Cdpkook132

Robin Hall said:


> I love these stabs! We are going to be having something very similar next year ....... It's a special addition ;-)


How old is doinker? Got an anniversary coming up? I got my disconnect yesterday. Thanks Erick!


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robin Hall

We are celebrating 20 years this year in doing nothing but making stabilizers for archers worldwide 

The special stab will be a signature series


----------



## Cdpkook132

Robin Hall said:


> We are celebrating 20 years this year in doing nothing but making stabilizers for archers worldwide
> 
> The special stab will be a signature series


Awesome and congratulations on 20 years!


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Robin Hall said:


> We are celebrating 20 years this year in doing nothing but making stabilizers for archers worldwide
> 
> The special stab will be a signature series


What is the actual date of 20yr anniversary? Gotta do something for it ya know.......


----------



## asa1485

I gotta get me a set done with red ends.....LOL


----------



## midwestbowhunt

10" DISH hunter on my MR8


----------



## Hoosier bowman

midwestbowhunt said:


> 10" DISH hunter on my MR8
> View attachment 1391162


DISH is always a great HC stabilizer.


----------



## AVENSTOKE

My Matrix


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Here a pic of my 3D rig I snapped a few minutes ago...and one of me shootin' I got a few weeks ago. 

Can't stop lovin' the Fatty's.


----------



## asa1485

A Bar


----------



## Hoosier bowman

That A Bar is looking better evey time I see it....


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Here's some pictures to hold us over until my next Doinker Box arrives...  

The group was shot from 40 yards in about a 20mph cross-wind. Doinkers had enough weight to help me hold still even then...

Second pic shows close-up of my system. What generation is the Doinker I have on back? It's friggin' awesome for taking out vibration (I'm using one DAWG weight on it too...)

Thanks all and more pics to come when my box arrives....


----------



## asa1485

We need to turn this into a game....LOL....... "Guess my Doinker".....

If I had to guess , that would be a Gen 3


----------



## curley30030x

Ok. I'll play name that Doinker....but I know these don't match the limbs...I will have black by hunting season... :wink:


----------



## hoytman78

here is my new fattys on my dipped alpha elite . they are working awesome .


----------



## Robin Hall

Hoosier bowman said:


> Here's some pictures to hold us over until my next Doinker Box arrives...
> 
> The group was shot from 40 yards in about a 20mph cross-wind. Doinkers had enough weight to help me hold still even then...
> 
> Second pic shows close-up of my system. What generation is the Doinker I have on back? It's friggin' awesome for taking out vibration (I'm using one DAWG weight on it too...)
> 
> Thanks all and more pics to come when my box arrives....


We called it....The Standard Doinker, this design was the second Generation of these Doinker designs.


----------



## bowtechlx

*doinker*

My new tactical on the tribute. Its so sweet I highly recommend it to everyone. Thanks doinker.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

asa1485 said:


> We need to turn this into a game....LOL....... "Guess my Doinker".....
> 
> If I had to guess , that would be a Gen 3





Robin Hall said:


> We called it....The Standard Doinker, this design was the second Generation of these Doinker designs.


Haha Pete, Erick beat ya!! (it's OK I actually didn't know either... )

What year(s) would it have been made? I'm pretty sure it's over 5 years old and still kickin'. 

Erick, since you got the answer right it's your turn to post a picture....


----------



## Hoosier bowman

curley30030x said:


> View attachment 1397115
> 
> Ok. I'll play name that Doinker....but I know these don't match the limbs...I will have black by hunting season... :wink:


I'd have to say a custom job of some kind. 

Looks like 8" front and 6" side Platinums with gen 5 Doinkers and 421 weights. PAOSM in the middle with PA-QDC angled down, but dunno if it's 15 or 10 degrees...?

My hunting rig might be similar with two CF10's and 421 weights, but straight instead of angled down. 


BTW how do you like the 3rd axis block on the Tek-Hunter? Is it just like on the Elite 3D except aftermarket?


----------



## Hoosier bowman

bowtechlx said:


> My new tactical on the tribute. Its so sweet I highly recommend it to everyone. Thanks doinker.


Every time I see the Tactical I want it more. Doinker makes too many awesome stabilizers!!!!!!

But seriously, they have more than one thing for everyone. Can't be beat on customer service either IMHO.


----------



## curley30030x

Close. But not custom...2013 will have more info for them  



Hoosier bowman said:


> I'd have to say a custom job of some kind.
> 
> Looks like 8" front and 6" side Platinums with gen 5 Doinkers and 421 weights. PAOSM in the middle with PA-QDC angled down, but dunno if it's 15 or 10 degrees...?
> 
> My hunting rig might be similar with two CF10's and 421 weights, but straight instead of angled down.
> 
> 
> BTW how do you like the 3rd axis block on the Tek-Hunter? Is it just like on the Elite 3D except aftermarket?


----------



## asa1485

Platinum hunter


----------



## curley30030x

asa1485 said:


> Platinum hunter


Winner winner chicken dinner! And they are going to be amazing as always!!!


----------



## bowtechlx

*doinker ?*

What doinker is this and when was it made? I have it and would love some info on it.


----------



## Cdpkook132

bowtechlx said:


> What doinker is this and when was it made? I have it and would love some info on it.


D2 on a suppression mount?


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fraz23

curley30030x said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner! And they are going to be amazing as always!!!


I'm Intrigued.... and that is a sweet setup Curley


----------



## Hoosier bowman

asa1485 said:


> Platinum hunter


I want some....


----------



## gun278

Just put this Doinker on my Strother Wrath man what a difference it made. I have shot all kinds of stabilizer’s and this one by far works the best for me as stabilizing and vibration goes.


----------



## highstrung556




----------



## Robin Hall

gun278 said:


> Just put this Doinker on my Strother Wrath man what a difference it made. I have shot all kinds of stabilizer’s and this one by far works the best for me as stabilizing and vibration goes.
> View attachment 1399830


I think that was the Doinker Vari-tune stabilizer. Crazy thing is .....worked great but just never took off for us, some things catch and others get forgotten.


----------



## Robin Hall

Hoosier bowman said:


> Haha Pete, Erick beat ya!! (it's OK I actually didn't know either... )
> 
> What year(s) would it have been made? I'm pretty sure it's over 5 years old and still kickin'.
> 
> Erick, since you got the answer right it's your turn to post a picture....



I think it was from 1998-2001 because in 2002 we came out with the D2 Doinker then the A-Bomb in 2005.the first Generation of this type of Doinker had Doinker on it in a couple of places........we will be bringing this back for as sold separate item for 2013 as it is getting more and more requests from archers world wide.......crazy to see how trends change ;-)


----------



## bowtechlx

What year was this made?


----------



## bowtechlx

*this*

What year was this made


----------



## Robin Hall

bowtechlx said:


> What year was this made


that was 2003 I think, we offered the suppression mounts in every color Mathews offered as we as every color Hoyt offered......it was a great option but very few people took advantage of it and chose the standard colors as they were neutral and could go on other bows. This is one great little stabilizer for taking out all vibration..... We have the same thing now just with our newer technology and in Black-6EH 6" Elite Hunter or Silver-6ET 6" Elite Target.


----------



## edgerat

curley30030x said:


> View attachment 1397115
> 
> Ok. I'll play name that Doinker....but I know these don't match the limbs...I will have black by hunting season... :wink:


I can name them.....


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Robin Hall said:


> I think it was from 1998-2001 because in 2002 we came out with the D2 Doinker then the A-Bomb in 2005.the first Generation of this type of Doinker had Doinker on it in a couple of places........we will be bringing this back for as sold separate item for 2013 as it is getting more and more requests from archers world wide.......crazy to see how trends change ;-)




YYYYYEEEESSSSSSSS!!!!!!! That's awesome news. I have been wanting a few more for a while, glad I'm not the only one....


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Happy 4th to everyone!!! Stay safe and don't blow your fingers off.....


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Set this one up today for 3D....

Group is from 40 yards.


----------



## Robin Hall

Great group.....nice set up!


----------



## asa1485

Good group indeed! Nice setup


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Robin Hall said:


> Great group.....nice set up!





asa1485 said:


> Good group indeed! Nice setup


Thanks guys. If only all my 40 yard groups were like that.......

Doink on!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Here's a different setup: 

I had tried running my 27" Fatty out front with 2 oz. of weight, but it feels much better with 8 oz. on a CF10. Gotta love the AM35. Shoots good even thought it's a short ATA bow...... Another 40 yard group (5 arrows).


----------



## asa1485

Awesome shooting. I also love my AM35. It shoots a whole lot better then , I do....LOL


----------



## mjhuey




----------



## curley30030x

Here's the final set ups for our hunting season. Wife with the Tactical on her Evo. And next years Platinum Hunters on my Omen Pro.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

asa1485 said:


> Awesome shooting. I also love my AM35. It shoots a whole lot better then , I do....LOL


Same here. At first I did not like the shorter ATA but it's crazy easy to shoot. It even seems to put arrows in the right place when I make a bad shot......



BTW I want some Platinum Hunters as soon as they come out!!!


----------



## dw'struth

curley30030x said:


> View attachment 1397115
> 
> Ok. I'll play name that Doinker....but I know these don't match the limbs...I will have black by hunting season... :wink:


I think I know what they are..........and I certainly know that I want some!! Your camo ones are probably just gathering dust now that you have the black ones......:tongue:


----------



## curley30030x

dw'struth said:


> I think I know what they are..........and I certainly know that I want some!! Your camo ones are probably just gathering dust now that you have the black ones......:tongue:


I've got a set in each camo. Let one of our shops out here demo them for a week, I had to pry to get them back. They are in love and can't wait to place the orders once they are in production. Erick and the team have done some amazing work into these. They are going to be just as big/equally popular as the tactical!


----------



## sues

*Doinker*

These are my Doinkers. Thanks to the great team at Doinker


----------



## curley30030x

sues said:


> These are my Doinkers. Thanks to the great team at Doinker


Very nice!


----------



## dw'struth

Awesome!!


----------



## bowtechlx

Wow those are sick


----------



## Hoosier bowman

I got a Doinker box from UPS yesterday. Pics and review of un-released 2013 product to come.


----------



## Robin Hall

Hoosier bowman said:


> I got a Doinker box from UPS yesterday. Pics and review of un-released 2013 product to come.



Hmmmm….now I am scratching my head? I am looking forward to seeing this………..I think there is a mole in Doinkerville ;-)


----------



## curley30030x

Hoosier bowman said:


> I got a Doinker box from UPS yesterday. Pics and review of un-released 2013 product to come.


If its the Plat. Hunters, or Plat. DISH, I can't wait to hear your review.
I must say, I let a few shops, and guys locally here play with my samples, and trying to get them back, was like asking to have their wife for a night. They were heartbroken. :wink:


----------



## asa1485

Hoosier bowman said:


> I got a Doinker box from UPS yesterday. Pics and review of un-released 2013 product to come.





Robin Hall said:


> Hmmmm….now I am scratching my head? I am looking forward to seeing this………..I think there is a mole in Doinkerville ;-)


LOL........Dangit. I want a new toy!

J/K,,,,,can't wait to see it bud


----------



## 67raiders

The A-bar is awesome! Holds Great!


----------



## Robin Hall

67raiders said:


> The A-bar is awesome! Holds Great!
> 
> View attachment 1423077




Great....good to see!


----------



## asa1485

Erick, your inbox is full.......


----------



## Robin Hall

not anymore


----------



## Hoosier bowman

curley30030x said:


> If its the Plat. Hunters, or Plat. DISH, I can't wait to hear your review.
> I must say, I let a few shops, and guys locally here play with my samples, and trying to get them back, was like asking to have their wife for a night. They were heartbroken. :wink:


It's not any of the above. There are pics of it somewhere in this thread, but I don't believe it was named in the pics........ When I called Doinker they said there are only a very small handful of them out so far......


----------



## asa1485

You won't get it. Remember, I had the address changed to my address.....LOL


----------



## Robin Hall

Hoosier bowman said:


> It's not any of the above. There are pics of it somewhere in this thread, but I don't believe it was named in the pics........ When I called Doinker they said there are only a very small handful of them out so far......


OK.....thats it, I quit. I have no idea what stabilizer this is now. I am a little worried the workers in Doinkerville are making random things and shipping them out ;-)


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Robin Hall said:


> OK.....thats it, I quit. I have no idea what stabilizer this is now. I am a little worried the workers in Doinkerville are making random things and shipping them out ;-)


Oh, but it's not a stabilizer. It's one of your brackets.....


----------



## Robin Hall

Hoosier bowman said:


> Oh, but it's not a stabilizer. It's one of your brackets.....


Ah Ha! Now it all makes sense ;-)


----------



## asa1485

Let it swing low.............


----------



## psychobaby111

bowtechlx said:


> My new tactical on the tribute. Its so sweet I highly recommend it to everyone. Thanks doinker.


i got one on the way. how long did it take to get yours?


----------



## Hoosier bowman

*Doinker Swing Arm!!!!*

Here it is! This is called the Doinker Platinum Swing Arm. It is basically a cross betwen an Adjustable Off-Set Mount and a Side Bracket. It mounts in the stabilizer bushing but drops you side rod about 3" lower than it would normally be. This is very helpful in getting the right feel out of your Doinkerized bow. Some bows also do not have holes down low (quiver mount or lower stabilizer holes) to mount a Side Bracket so this is another option if you have one of those bows. It can be adjusted up/down and in/out for the perfect feel at any angle.


The model I have drops the side rod 3" lower than AOSM would. It is a Platinum series so the locking teeth are replacable if you do happen to strip them (not likely since they are tough as nails....) There are three mounting holes on this bracket as on most Doinker brackets. I have mine set to the shortest setting so it does not stick out as much. It proved to be very quick and simple to get it adjusted to my preference. As you can see in the pictures it can go up/down quite a bit and of course can go in/out as much as you want. 

I am trying to be as fair as possible so I will say if there is ANY negative to this mount, it is the lack of a QDC. But that's not really a problem because one can simply add a PAVBM-QDC (same one as on a PAOSM) and have it going in no time. 


PICS:


----------



## bowtechlx

psychobaby111 said:


> i got one on the way. how long did it take to get yours?


About a week. Well worth the wait. Lol


----------



## JDS-1

Are those Dishes any good? They look extremely heavy. You put the little weights around for balancing, correct? What's the total weight on something like that?


----------



## Hoosier bowman

The DISH is friggin' awesome. Can be adjusted to anyone's taste. You can have anywhere from zero to 16oz. or more on there. I usually have around 6 oz. on my DISH when it's on my bow. Total weight will be at least 10oz if you have no weights on the front. Weights can be added an ounce at a time.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Oh, and yes, you can add weights to one side or the other of the DISH to help offset the weight of you sight, quiver, etc. and get the perfect balance out of your bow. The Tactical is another one you can do this with, but I personally have not had the chance to use one yet.....


----------



## asa1485

JDS-1 said:


> Are those Dishes any good? They look extremely heavy. You put the little weights around for balancing, correct? What's the total weight on something like that?


Not heavy at all. Very lightweight. Then you can add up to 3 pounds of weight to it anywhere you want around the perimeter of the hub. Best stab going in my opinion.


----------



## asa1485

Hoosier bowman said:


> Here it is! This is called the Doinker Platinum Swing Arm. It is basically a cross betwen an Adjustable Off-Set Mount and a Side Bracket. It mounts in the stabilizer bushing but drops you side rod about 3" lower than it would normally be. This is very helpful in getting the right feel out of your Doinkerized bow. Some bows also do not have holes down low (quiver mount or lower stabilizer holes) to mount a Side Bracket so this is another option if you have one of those bows. It can be adjusted up/down and in/out for the perfect feel at any angle.
> 
> 
> The model I have drops the side rod 3" lower than AOSM would. It is a Platinum series so the locking teeth are replacable if you do happen to strip them (not likely since they are tough as nails....) There are three mounting holes on this bracket as on most Doinker brackets. I have mine set to the shortest setting so it does not stick out as much. It proved to be very quick and simple to get it adjusted to my preference. As you can see in the pictures it can go up/down quite a bit and of course can go in/out as much as you want.
> 
> I am trying to be as fair as possible so I will say if there is ANY negative to this mount, it is the lack of a QDC. But that's not really a problem because one can simply add a PAVBM-QDC (same one as on a PAOSM) and have it going in no time.
> 
> 
> PICS:


Yeaaaaaaaaaaaa!, I guessed right......LOL


Looks great bud


----------



## Robin Hall

Hoosier bowman said:


> Here it is! This is called the Doinker Platinum Swing Arm. It is basically a cross betwen an Adjustable Off-Set Mount and a Side Bracket. It mounts in the stabilizer bushing but drops you side rod about 3" lower than it would normally be. This is very helpful in getting the right feel out of your Doinkerized bow. Some bows also do not have holes down low (quiver mount or lower stabilizer holes) to mount a Side Bracket so this is another option if you have one of those bows. It can be adjusted up/down and in/out for the perfect feel at any angle.
> 
> 
> The model I have drops the side rod 3" lower than AOSM would. It is a Platinum series so the locking teeth are replacable if you do happen to strip them (not likely since they are tough as nails....) There are three mounting holes on this bracket as on most Doinker brackets. I have mine set to the shortest setting so it does not stick out as much. It proved to be very quick and simple to get it adjusted to my preference. As you can see in the pictures it can go up/down quite a bit and of course can go in/out as much as you want.
> 
> I am trying to be as fair as possible so I will say if there is ANY negative to this mount, it is the lack of a QDC. But that's not really a problem because one can simply add a PAVBM-QDC (same one as on a PAOSM) and have it going in no time.
> 
> 
> PICS:


Great review on the mount! Hope you like it ;-)


----------



## JDS-1

What's the total weight of a 10" dish with all the extra weights attached?


----------



## asa1485

JDS-1 said:


> What's the total weight of a 10" dish with all the extra weights attached?


Regular DISH or DISH Hunter?


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Robin Hall said:


> Great review on the mount! Hope you like it ;-)


I love it. I tried it out on the 3D range today and did real well. Shot 2 down on 40 targets in MBO class and stole first place.


----------



## JDS-1

Su


asa1485 said:


> Regular DISH or DISH Hunter?


Hunter


----------



## Murdoua

and waiting for side-short rods Supreme to complete the family


----------



## Robin Hall

JDS-1 said:


> Su
> 
> Hunter



9.9oz total with the four weights that come with it....you can add an insane amount though.


----------



## Robin Hall

Murdoua said:


> View attachment 1424972
> 
> View attachment 1424973
> 
> 
> and waiting for side-short rods Supreme to complete the family


Elite Fatty....a cool stabilizer, thanks for sharing.


----------



## curley30030x

yes. thank you!


----------



## dw'struth

Wow.....nice set up! On a side note......I need more hunting stabs!!haha

When can I get some like curley showed us?????


----------



## Robin Hall

dw'struth said:


> Wow.....nice set up! On a side note......I need more hunting stabs!!haha
> 
> When can I get some like curley showed us?????


Originally we were not going to release them until next year but we have decided to do it this year, crazy on your timing as we are working on the pricing right now....should have it completed later today or tomorrow and then we will post them ;-)


----------



## fraz23

Robin Hall said:


> Originally we were not going to release them until next year but we have decided to do it this year, crazy on your timing as we are working on the pricing right now....should have it completed later today or tomorrow and then we will post them ;-)


Ill be waiting ...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cdpkook132

Robin Hall said:


> Elite Fatty....a cool stabilizer, thanks for sharing.


She looks skinny to me. Not a fatty!


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dw'struth

Robin Hall said:


> Originally we were not going to release them until next year but we have decided to do it this year, crazy on your timing as we are working on the pricing right now....should have it completed later today or tomorrow and then we will post them ;-)


Ah hah......things are looking up!! thanks


----------



## Hoosier bowman

fraz23 said:


> Ill be waiting ...
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Me too.....


----------



## curley30030x

Sorry for the early tease guys!


----------



## asa1485

Very , very cool. I am liking the way the 2013 line is shaping up!!


----------



## curley30030x

asa1485 said:


> Very , very cool. I am liking the way the 2013 line is shaping up!!


So am I!  Been Playing with a few, and must say, all will be very pleased. Erick and Bill have been very busy, and putting their ideas into some killer products!


----------



## Cdpkook132

Per say could I take my girlfriends 10" platinum and switch it with my 12" dish and have a platinum dish and she would have a field stabilizer with doinker and 421?

Not going to run into thread issues?

How do you get the dish off?


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robin Hall

Cdpkook132 said:


> Per say could I take my girlfriends 10" platinum and switch it with my 12" dish and have a platinum dish and she would have a field stabilizer with doinker and 421?
> 
> Not going to run into thread issues?
> 
> How do you get the dish off?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


Take her Platinum stab, unscrew the Doinker....it has a 5/16-24 thread. Then take you (DD12) 12" DISH and unscrew the Doinker that the Weight Hub sits on....on the backside of that Dish Doinker you will see that it has a 5/16-24 thread sticking out of it. Just swap them....now she has nice conventional bowhunter stabilizer and you made a Platinum DISH


----------



## Cdpkook132

Robin Hall said:


> Take her Platinum stab, unscrew the Doinker....it has a 5/16-24 thread. Then take you (DD12) 12" DISH and unscrew the Doinker that the Weight Hub sits on....on the backside of that Dish Doinker you will see that it has a 5/16-24 thread sticking out of it. Just swap them....now she has nice conventional bowhunter stabilizer and you made a Platinum DISH


Glad to know it in my arsenal of choices! She can keep the platinum till 3D comes around again. 

One more question.
On my tactical one of the weights doesn't seem to want to tighten down very much. Is something not catching on the inside of the doinker?

Wait when not hunting steel those doinkers..... Get a bar mount and put it on platinum! Genius. 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## curley30030x

Cdpkook132 said:


> Glad to know it in my arsenal of choices! She can keep the platinum till 3D comes around again.
> 
> One more question.
> On my tactical one of the weights doesn't seem to want to tighten down very much. Is something not catching on the inside of the doinker?
> 
> Wait when not hunting steel those doinkers..... Get a bar mount and put it on platinum! Genius.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


Is there a set screw in the weight you are tightening? If not, try to push the weight down when tightening. SOMETIMES that screw can rotate with the weight when tightening. Not always, but has happened


----------



## Robin Hall

Cdpkook132 said:


> Glad to know it in my arsenal of choices! She can keep the platinum till 3D comes around again.
> 
> One more question.
> On my tactical one of the weights doesn't seem to want to tighten down very much. Is something not catching on the inside of the doinker?
> 
> Wait when not hunting steel those doinkers..... Get a bar mount and put it on platinum! Genius.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


On your Tactical there might be a little tiny 1/4-20 set screw in the weights.....make sure this screw is backed out all the way first. Take a little bit of oil/arrow lube or even water and put it between the GEN 5 Doinker and the weight....then tighten it down as you want and put that set screw back in until its tight.....to be honest I don't always worry about even having that set screw in the weight but we put it there anyway when it can be, just helps hold the weight in place a little bit.

Now your getting the idea....you can take parts from different Doinker products and make new stuff.......hey maybe there is something new in our products that we have not even thought of ;-)


----------



## fraz23

asa1485 said:


> Very , very cool. I am liking the way the 2013 line is shaping up!!


same here!!! im starting to feel my wallet getting lighter already!!!


----------



## curley30030x

fraz23 said:


> same here!!! im starting to feel my wallet getting lighter already!!!


But your bow will be aiming just that much better!


----------



## Cdpkook132

Robin Hall said:


> On your Tactical there might be a little tiny 1/4-20 set screw in the weights.....make sure this screw is backed out all the way first. Take a little bit of oil/arrow lube or even water and put it between the GEN 5 Doinker and the weight....then tighten it down as you want and put that set screw back in until its tight.....to be honest I don't always worry about even having that set screw in the weight but we put it there anyway when it can be, just helps hold the weight in place a little bit.
> 
> Now your getting the idea....you can take parts from different Doinker products and make new stuff.......hey maybe there is something new in our products that we have not even thought of ;-)


No set screw in the weight. When I take it off and the gen 5 doinker the post twists inside the inside rubber. I haven't taken the post off the connection side to look at back side though.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fraz23

curley30030x said:


> But your bow will be aiming just that much better!


ooo there is no doubt about that!!!


----------



## Cdpkook132

When are the colored GEN 5 doinkers going to be available?   


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Cdpkook132 said:


> When are the colored GEN 5 doinkers going to be available?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


How about colored small and mini DISH hubs.......? That would just be sick!


----------



## Firstegg

Joining the fancy schmancy bow world late, so have decades of catching up to do. These came in the mail today, got 'em from an eBay vendor. 2 5" stabilzers that can be screwed together or have other gadgets attached. :


----------



## Robin Hall

Hoosier bowman said:


> How about colored small and mini DISH hubs.......? That would just be sick!


To be honest...I don't see us doing different colors in the small hubs as we really don't sell the different colored hubs in the late ever. It always seems that when we offer different colors...they just don't sell.....good idea but just never any real sales.


----------



## Robin Hall

Firstegg said:


> Joining the fancy schmancy bow world late, so have decades of catching up to do. These came in the mail today, got 'em from an eBay vendor. 2 5" stabilzers that can be screwed together or have other gadgets attached. :
> View attachment 1429659


The Silent Hunter, I can't believe you found any of these........we have not made these for like 12 years.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Robin Hall said:


> The Silent Hunter, I can't believe you found any of these........we have not made these for like 12 years.


Haha the bow I bought for my girlfriend had one w/ a painted pink weight. It's sitting on the shelf. I didn't know it was a doinker though. 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Robin Hall said:


> To be honest...I don't see us doing different colors in the small hubs as we really don't sell the different colored hubs in the late ever. It always seems that when we offer different colors...they just don't sell.....good idea but just never any real sales.


Oh well, the 8-hole hub is just as good! And the small hub is black and black goes with anything.....!


----------



## Firstegg

I think they have more. I think it was a non-profit group kind of thing, so I bought 2 just for kicks....


----------



## bowtechlx

*tactical on the tribute*

Can't say enough positive things about this stabilizer. Its just simply amazing. It shoots as good as it looks.


----------



## Robin Hall

bowtechlx said:


> Can't say enough positive things about this stabilizer. Its just simply amazing. It shoots as good as it looks.


That TAC looks mean on there with the Spot Hog!! Happy to see your liking the system ;-) Doink On!!!


----------



## asa1485

bowtechlx said:


> Can't say enough positive things about this stabilizer. Its just simply amazing. It shoots as good as it looks.


It is indeed! Sweet rig


----------



## Cdpkook132

Agree that that is a sweet rig.

Love the tac as well. I have it setup short bar in front and no bar in back. Comes out the same distance as my sight and reflex of the riser. Compact and balances perfect. Awesome system. 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asa1485

Robin Hall said:


> The Silent Hunter, I can't believe you found any of these........we have not made these for like 12 years.


Believe it or not, a guy came into the shop day before yesterday with one on an older Xtec


----------



## Murdoua

Cdpkook132 said:


> She looks skinny to me. Not a fatty!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


And you should see how good she absorb vibrations :wink:


----------



## Cdpkook132

Murdoua said:


> And you should see how good she absorb vibrations :wink:


Haha that's what doinkers are all about!

Wait we are talking about stabilizers still right? 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robin Hall

Eye Candy.....Our Mid level Olympic Recurve Stabilizer Stabilizer system the Avancee. Not only is it great for recurve but many use it for compound ;-)


----------



## mo_down7

*Doinker Dish/ Octane*









Took the Dish off of the ceramic rod and put it on my Octane! It is pretty awesome! Works very well!


----------



## Robin Hall

Doinker Elite Stabilizer System ;-)


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Sweet, Erick. I have nver tried out an Elite series stabilizer but I bet they are awesome for killing vibration!


----------



## asa1485

They are indeed some awesome stabs. I love mine!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Firstegg said:


> Joining the fancy schmancy bow world late, so have decades of catching up to do. These came in the mail today, got 'em from an eBay vendor. 2 5" stabilzers that can be screwed together or have other gadgets attached. :
> View attachment 1429659


I can't believe it but I actually saw two of these at the R100 in Wabash, IN this weekend. It's pretty cool to see these things still going with 12 years since last production....!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

> Here is a look at our Doinker Tactical Stabilizer System, hope it helps archers better understand some that can be done with it.
> 
> 
> Click link below:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCqbqLkIH7Q&feature=plcp
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ ^^^^^^^^^^



If I want to make the Tactical be around 12" front to back, what's my setup? I wanna be around 12" with around 8-12 oz. of 421 weights. Can it be done with included parts?


----------



## mattheww1377

I guess finally i can join the doinker revolution ....


----------



## Robin Hall

mattheww1377 said:


> I guess finally i can join the doinker revolution ....


Welcome! Your missing the black tapered washer at the base of the D2 Doinker and the metal carbon cap, if you want one....just call up the office. It just makes it look a little better ;-)


----------



## bowhunter020

Murdoua said:


> View attachment 1424972
> 
> View attachment 1424973
> 
> 
> and waiting for side-short rods Supreme to complete the family


Get the bow out of the way!!!!!!


----------



## ride394

My new Supra ME with Platinums.


----------



## bowtechlx

Video of me shooting a beer can at 70 yards with my doinker tactical on my rig. Best stabilizer out today. It really has improved my shooting. http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...oICIAQ&usg=AFQjCNEA5wX0HbQnPWwxpd9Wp6fHEMD6Vw


----------



## asa1485

ride394 said:


> My new Supra ME with Platinums.


Nice setup. Congrats


----------



## asa1485

bowtechlx said:


> Video of me shooting a beer can at 70 yards with my doinker tactical on my rig. Best stabilizer out today. It really has improved my shooting. http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...oICIAQ&usg=AFQjCNEA5wX0HbQnPWwxpd9Wp6fHEMD6Vw


Man, what a waste of a perfectly good beer!!!......LOL nice shooting.


----------



## ride394

asa1485 said:


> Nice setup. Congrats


Thanks! I'm loving it!


----------



## ride394

asa1485 said:


> Man, what a waste of a perfectly good beer!!!......LOL nice shooting.


Agreed! I drink the millers and shoot the neighbor's natty lights!


----------



## Droptine Archer

bowtechlx said:


> Video of me shooting a beer can at 70 yards with my doinker tactical on my rig. Best stabilizer out today. It really has improved my shooting. http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...oICIAQ&usg=AFQjCNEA5wX0HbQnPWwxpd9Wp6fHEMD6Vw


Well done. 

Doinkers are awesome and they are the only stabilizer I recommend to customers.


----------



## Robin Hall




----------



## Cdpkook132

Erick- can you share all the diameters of the target rods?


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnstde

you guys are a lot better at photographing your bows than I am,, still have to master that,, but without being able to find the sidekick and nothing to lean it against, here it is:















Sorry about last pic, that was before adding the sights, etc.. couldn't get rid of it...


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Robin Hall said:


> View attachment 1433949


I love my Fatty's!!!


----------



## johnstde

sues said:


> These are my Doinkers. Thanks to the great team at Doinker


Wow! That's hot!


----------



## Smooch

Hoosier bowman said:


> Here it is! This is called the Doinker Platinum Swing Arm. It is basically a cross betwen an Adjustable Off-Set Mount and a Side Bracket. It mounts in the stabilizer bushing but drops you side rod about 3" lower than it would normally be. This is very helpful in getting the right feel out of your Doinkerized bow. Some bows also do not have holes down low (quiver mount or lower stabilizer holes) to mount a Side Bracket so this is another option if you have one of those bows. It can be adjusted up/down and in/out for the perfect feel at any angle.
> 
> 
> The model I have drops the side rod 3" lower than AOSM would. It is a Platinum series so the locking teeth are replacable if you do happen to strip them (not likely since they are tough as nails....) There are three mounting holes on this bracket as on most Doinker brackets. I have mine set to the shortest setting so it does not stick out as much. It proved to be very quick and simple to get it adjusted to my preference. As you can see in the pictures it can go up/down quite a bit and of course can go in/out as much as you want.
> 
> I am trying to be as fair as possible so I will say if there is ANY negative to this mount, it is the lack of a QDC. But that's not really a problem because one can simply add a PAVBM-QDC (same one as on a PAOSM) and have it going in no time.
> 
> 
> PICS:


Hoosier, are those 421 weights on your fatty side bar?


----------



## bowtechlx

Thanks for the compliment . The tactical takes some of the credit for it has really tightened up my long range groups.


----------



## z7xlw

Here's my tactical I just got in the mail today. I moved things around a bit but I haven't really shot w it yet. I'm sure it'll work just fine for me tho. Couple lil tweaks here n there.


----------



## The Answer

Very nice. You did indeed make a few "adjustments" to it. That is one of the things that makes this a great stab. Congrats


----------



## bowhunter 28

Sent from my DROID RAZR


----------



## asa1485

Awesome rigs guys!!


----------



## z7xlw

The Answer said:


> Very nice. You did indeed make a few "adjustments" to it. That is one of the things that makes this a great stab. Congrats


Thanks. Yea I had an SS1 and it wasn't quite as nice as the tactical IMO.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

I made it to IBO Worlds and got the chance to talk with Erick. Cool guy and awesome person to run the Doinker company! 

There were also a LOT of Doinker shooters there. Erick said about 70% of shooters were using Doinkers, which is awesome. 

From what Erick said, the 2013 line-up is gonna be even better than ever. Can't wait!


----------



## bowtechlx

z7xlw said:


> Here's my tactical I just got in the mail today. I moved things around a bit but I haven't really shot w it yet. I'm sure it'll work just fine for me tho. Couple lil tweaks here n there.
> View attachment 1437974
> 
> View attachment 1437975


Looks pretty neat. How does it shoot in that configuration?


----------



## z7xlw

bowtechlx said:


> Looks pretty neat. How does it shoot in that configuration?


Apparently not too bad at 25yds. Haha


----------



## asa1485

Hoosier bowman said:


> I made it to IBO Worlds and got the chance to talk with Erick. Cool guy and awesome person to run the Doinker company!
> 
> There were also a LOT of Doinker shooters there. Erick said about 70% of shooters were using Doinkers, which is awesome.
> 
> From what Erick said, the 2013 line-up is gonna be even better than ever. Can't wait!


They are truly a bunch of great people out there. And everyone of them there wants nothing more than to help....


----------



## Robin Hall

Just got done with the IBO Worlds......in the hotel now going through many cool photos and videos we took there. I catch my plane back to Doinkerville tomorrow and will have a press release posted by the end of this coming week. We had a great time there, it was so awesome to see the impact Doinker has made on the IBO CIRCUT in the past few years. The archers were great to talk to and hang out with, but I have to say I am looking forward to the future years as I had the privilege to really connect with the archery youth this shoot and WOW are there some great young archers out there that are very professional! I can't wait to see what the future brings!!!

Erick J. Hall
Vice President 
Leven Ind.Inc.
"Doinker"


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Dustin Kline from Indiana took second in YMR 15-17. I have shot with this kid at local shoots before and he is a great person and an awesome shooter. He shoots with Doinker Fatty's. 

There are a lot of great shooters in 13-14 and 15-17 classes.


----------



## Robin Hall

Here is a cool photo we took at the IBO Worlds in Seven Springs, PA this past weekend.....many more to come ;-)


----------



## amishracing

pro38hunter said:


> Thanks for the clarification!!! I have owned the thing soo long, I forgot what the exact model was. Looked like a Power bar to me!!!


DOINKER POWER BAR...... I'm using that one on my wife tonight!!!!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

Robin Hall said:


> Here is a cool photo we took at the IBO Worlds in Seven Springs, PA this past weekend.....many more to come ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1441695


Very nice


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Robin Hall said:


> Here is a cool photo we took at the IBO Worlds in Seven Springs, PA this past weekend.....many more to come ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1441695


More pics....? Come on now you got us waiting...


----------



## fraz23

asa1485 said:


> They are truly a bunch of great people out there. And everyone of them there wants nothing more than to help....


there isnt anyone i look forward to speaking to in the archery industry more than Erick, Wendy, Katie and the rest of the gang at doinker. Truly great people for sure


----------



## dw'struth

Robin Hall said:


> Originally we were not going to release them until next year but we have decided to do it this year, crazy on your timing as we are working on the pricing right now....should have it completed later today or tomorrow and then we will post them ;-)


Haven't been able to find anything else on this......any new info about the new hunting stabs???


----------



## Robin Hall

dw'struth said:


> Haven't been able to find anything else on this......any new info about the new hunting stabs???



Here are two stabilizers being added for 2013. The Doinker DISH in 12", 6" and 2 3/4" will be replaced with a Platinum DISH Hunter in 8" & 11 1/2" and the Platinum Hunter will be totally new for this year. Besides this we will have another line as well but it is still in the works. All of these stabilizers will be shipping next month ;-)

These prices are full MSRP so you will be able to find them cheaper at a Dealer

PLATINUM HUNTER
PH8 - IN CAMO $89.07 MSRP
PH8 - BLACK $83.07

PH10 - IN CAMO $94.80
PH10 - BLACK $88.80

PLATINUM D.I.S.H.
PD8 - IN CAMO $ 123.48
PD - BLACL $117.19

PD11 - IN CAMO $130.44
PD11 - BLACK $124.44


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Sweet. The Platinum Hunters look awesome. I cannot wait to see what the other line ends up being!!!



Robin Hall said:


> Here are two stabilizers being added for 2013. The Doinker DISH in 12", 6" and 2 3/4" will be replaced with a Platinum DISH Hunter in 8" & 11 1/2" and the Platinum Hunter will be totally new for this year. Besides this we will have another line as well but it is still in the works. All of these stabilizers will be shipping next month ;-)
> 
> These prices are full MSRP so you will be able to find them cheaper at a Dealer
> 
> PLATINUM HUNTER
> PH8 - IN CAMO $89.07 MSRP
> PH8 - BLACK $83.07
> 
> PH10 - IN CAMO $94.80
> PH10 - BLACK $88.80
> 
> PLATINUM D.I.S.H.
> PD8 - IN CAMO $ 123.48
> PD - BLACL $117.19
> 
> PD11 - IN CAMO $130.44
> PD11 - BLACK $124.44
> 
> View attachment 1447332
> View attachment 1447336
> 
> 
> View attachment 1447338
> View attachment 1447334


----------



## asa1485

^^ Nicely done. They are going to be great . As you can tell from the photos, they will have Platinum rods instead of the usual ones


----------



## dw'struth

Those will look, and feel, great on my Monster!! Thanks for the update!


----------



## Top_Pin_Archery

Love both my doinkers wouldn't shoot another stab!


----------



## Dbrisc

Those new platinum hunters look sweet... now I'm gonna have to cough up more money! Damn!


----------



## Cdpkook132

Doinker Platinum 12"
14.4oz of weight

Does it get any better for hunter class?











Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

More doinkers! 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Droptine Archer

Hopefully gonna have a new set of hunting stabilizers in a few weeks! 

They are gonna be sooooooo sweet!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Hope I can get my hunting stabilizers soon! They will be killer sweet!


----------



## 417brobinson

Are the platinum hunters available?


----------



## Droptine Archer

417brobinson said:


> Are the platinum hunters available?


Give Doinker office a call. I'm sure you can get a set if you ask.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Can't wait to try some new Doinkers in the woods....


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Here is my current hunting setup. Waiting on something new to try out:


----------



## Droptine Archer

Hoosier bowman said:


> Here is my current hunting setup. Waiting on something new to try out:


I remember selling you that front rod....


----------



## Cdpkook132

Me and the doinker tactical making it happen!











Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asa1485

Very nice. Congrats!


----------



## Cdpkook132

asa1485 said:


> Very nice. Congrats!


Thanks! 

A little better view of the tactical










Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Droptine Archer

Awesome. How do you like the 22's for hunting...?


----------



## Cdpkook132

Droptine Archer said:


> Awesome. How do you like the 22's for hunting...?


They performed flawlessly and did the job. Unfortunately I did not recover the arrows though to see if they broke, but i doubt they did or they wouldnt have gone far. It was hot hot hot yesterday and wasn't going to hang around too long. Shooting a little bit uphill they could be anywhere.

Complete pass thru though at 341 fps. Can't beat that. They fly really good. When I was choosing an arrow I figured many people have killed a lot of animals with 23xx aliminums so I wasn't worried about the diameter.

Matching the arrow for the havest is very important though as most of you know. My objective was to get a super tough, super stiff, super light arrow that would be doing 330+ out of my AB. They weigh in at 368 grains complete. Coues are small thin skinned/boned animals that are super quick. The 22's fit the bill. 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Efish1590

Figured I would post my target setup. 









Hunting bow setup to follow once the A-Bar field gets sent!
Always a great sight seeing a Doinker package show up from Wendy


----------



## Hoosier bowman

^^^^^

That's a sweet setup you got going! I'm goint to be shooting a VE+ here pretty soon, but mine won't be backwards... lol... 

The Platinums look sweet on that bow!


----------



## Efish1590

Thanks!! 
A-Bar just came in the mail today. Will post up some pics of the hunting bow once I get it to where I want it. Think I am pretty close to finalizing it

This bow was already quiet as all get out before the stabilizer. Put it on and now its almost like hearing a pin drop. Freakishly quiet


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Time for some more Doinker pics....


----------



## Efish1590

bump for the best stabilizers


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Some brand new Doinkers should be on the way soon.......!


----------



## Dbrisc

Saw the pics of some of the new ones. The Mini Dish Hunter may be up for sale soon. The new stuff looked good!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Platinum Hunters looking sweet. I'm going to try something like that out.......


----------



## Top_Pin_Archery

Well the dish went on the wife's bow and mine ended up with a tactical... Oh my goodness I may have found the best stab on the market... Doinker tactical is amazing


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Very nice! I have yet to get a Tactical.... They look sweet though!!!


----------



## asa1485

Very nice indeed, The Tactical is one of those thing s you can tell people about but until they try one, they just don't know what they are missing. And, yours is doggy approved..............


----------



## Top_Pin_Archery

asa1485 said:


> Very nice indeed, The Tactical is one of those thing s you can tell people about but until they try one, they just don't know what they are missing. And, yours is doggy approved..............


Lol she is thinking "man that looks delicious!"


----------



## Top_Pin_Archery

asa1485 said:


> Very nice indeed, The Tactical is one of those thing s you can tell people about but until they try one, they just don't know what they are missing. And, yours is doggy approved..............


The big thing I notice with it is how fast and how solid I line up and balance the bow right after my draw... Rock solid no having to torque the bow at all to get that bubble where I want it. Almost don't even look at the bubble anymore killer stab


----------



## nathanb_23

Here my Wrath sporting the DISH! The best stab on the market!


----------



## Dbrisc

Hoosier bowman said:


> Platinum Hunters looking sweet. I'm going to try something like that out.......


Yep... just don't tell the boss! I might get skinned alive lol


----------



## Hoosier bowman

That DISH looks great on the Wrath......


----------



## Robin Hall

nathanb_23 said:


> Here my Wrath sporting the DISH! The best stab on the market!
> View attachment 1494735
> 
> View attachment 1494736
> 
> View attachment 1494737
> 
> View attachment 1494738



Hard to beat a DISH......it just works ;-)


----------



## Robin Hall

Had to do it......this dog is awesome!!!


----------



## Top_Pin_Archery

Robin Hall said:


> Had to do it......this dog is awesome!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1495319


I laughed so hard i just sharted in my pants!


----------



## Q2DEATH

What's the benefit of the a bar over the dish?


----------



## Robin Hall

Top_Pin_Archery said:


> I laughed so hard i just sharted in my pants!


I was cracking up when I saw this photo......had to put some text to it ;-)


----------



## Robin Hall

Q2DEATH said:


> What's the benefit of the a bar over the dish?


The A-Bar allows a similar balance with less surface area......it has a huge range of adjustment and comes with lots of vibration dampening. Some say it works even better than the DISH ......but it is hard to beat the DISH ;-)


----------



## wlleven

Nice job of explaining it buddy !

wll


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Robin Hall said:


> The A-Bar allows a similar balance with less surface area......it has a huge range of adjustment and comes with lots of vibration dampening. Some say it works even better than the DISH ......but it is hard to beat the DISH ;-)


When you think about it that is a lot of stabilizer for the money........


----------



## scott*devin

Robin Hall said:


> Had to do it......this dog is awesome!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1495319


lol took me awhile to get that one haha


----------



## asa1485

Had a question about the swing arms I was running. So, thought I would post them up again


----------



## outdoorsman193

asa1485 said:


> Had a question about the swing arms I was running. So, thought I would post them up again
> 
> 
> View attachment 1499167
> View attachment 1499168
> View attachment 1499169
> View attachment 1499170


Looks awesome! I need to throw some pics up of my rig, I'm slow on the draw with dealing with school lol


----------



## michaelberry586




----------



## Hoosier bowman

asa1485 said:


> Had a question about the swing arms I was running. So, thought I would post them up again
> 
> 
> View attachment 1499167
> View attachment 1499168
> View attachment 1499169
> View attachment 1499170


I like mine too. But you got the name wrong! According to Erick the name is actually "Drop Arm". The thing is sweet and it allows you to get the weight low on your bow even if you don't have a low quiver mount hole.


----------



## little buddy

Just got my Tactical today. Looks great, will get to shoot it tomorrow.


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER

Quick ? Where can we get those "drop arms" at? Are they Avilable to anyone yet? Or just insiders? Lol

Do you make them in different lengths. Would be sweet to play around with one of those this indoor season!!


----------



## Robin Hall

MUZZYxSHOOTER said:


> Quick ? Where can we get those "drop arms" at? Are they Avilable to anyone yet? Or just insiders? Lol
> 
> Do you make them in different lengths. Would be sweet to play around with one of those this indoor season!!


Yeah for sure.....just call up the factory and they will take care of you! 661-948-7900


----------



## asa1485

Brown truck showed up at the house today,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## little buddy

I wish I didn't wait so long to get my Tactical. What a great stabilizer.


----------



## Droptine Archer

asa1485 said:


> brown truck showed up at the house today,,,,,,,,,,


pictures!!!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

little buddy said:


> I wish I didn't wait so long to get my Tactical. What a great stabilizer.


That's what I hear a lot of. I might just have to try one before too long...?


----------



## asa1485

little buddy said:


> I wish I didn't wait so long to get my Tactical. What a great stabilizer.


Glad you like it as much as I do. It is an awesome stab for sure


----------



## asa1485

Droptine Archer said:


> pictures!!!


LOL......No time today . Maybe tomorrow


----------



## Cdpkook132

asa1485 said:


> Brown truck showed up at the house today,,,,,,,,,,


What did you get Asa? The brown truck needs to stop by my house more often IMO. 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

Anybody got a goo comparison of the a bar vs 12" dish? Thinking about a bar this year for 3D.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kabnt2005

All those Doinkers need custom wraps! Get some color boys and girls! LOL


----------



## zachw

Bad picture (taken in a tree 30 seconds ago) but here's a 10" on a Strother


----------



## dw'struth

I'm excited about the day when I can get the new Platinum hunters! Last year was my best 3D year by far (around home; don't know what happened at AsA events : (....). I got a set of Plats at the beginning of last season. Is that the reason I shot my highest score ever(20 up), and only shot down one time in open C? I did find some form improvements, but those stabs are awesome! Doink on!


----------



## bowtechlx

*tactical from the stand*

Here is my bowtech tribute all dressed up and ready to draw blood. The tactical is the best stabilizer on the market. Here are a few pics.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoosier bowman

So, I got a Doinker box in the mail yesterday......

Pics tomorrow!!


----------



## asa1485

Cdpkook132 said:


> What did you get Asa? The brown truck needs to stop by my house more often IMO.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk





dw'struth said:


> I'm excited about the day when I can get the new Platinum hunters! Last year was my best 3D year by far (around home; don't know what happened at AsA events : (....). I got a set of Plats at the beginning of last season. Is that the reason I shot my highest score ever(20 up), and only shot down one time in open C? I did find some form improvements, but those stabs are awesome! Doink on!


And, Carbon Hunter Supreme


----------



## Hoosier bowman

asa1485 said:


> And, Carbon Hunter Supreme


That's weird.... Ssssshhhhhuuuuussssshhhhh they don't exist yet...


----------



## asa1485

LOL.......I know. Just having a little fun.


----------



## asa1485

Just for your eyes only. I know you will not tell. Santa Doinker gave me an early Christmas present.


----------



## Cdpkook132

asa1485 said:


> Just for your eyes only. I know you will not tell. Santa Doinker gave me an early Christmas present.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1502014


Looking good! Get them on a bow now 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenBallz

Haha this made me LOL!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## r prista

Lets see your doinkers ?? Are you for real!! Like Forrest Gump says, stupid is as stupid does!!


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER

asa1485 said:


> Just for your eyes only. I know you will not tell. Santa Doinker gave me an early Christmas present.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1502014


Those look swwweeetttttt!!!!!! I smell a new addition to my doinker heard eventually!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

*Platinum Hunters....*

Here are a few pics of my new toys.....

So far I am very impressed with these things. Very solid and adjustable. Full review and pictures "in the field" to follow.


----------



## asa1485

Looks great!!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

asa1485 said:


> Looks great!!


They feel fantastic and help me hold really well. I have 6 oz. on back and about 4.5 oz. up front. Feels awesome!


----------



## Cdpkook132

Are they the same length? What length?
Doinker with Gen 5 and 421 weights? 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asa1485

They both look like 10 inchers. Gen 5 and 421

I think 10 is the longest you can get the platinum hunter without special ordering


----------



## asa1485

MUZZYxSHOOTER said:


> Those look swwweeetttttt!!!!!! I smell a new addition to my doinker heard eventually!


LOL....Thanks. Still, have not had time to play with them. I'm going to tomorrow even if I have to shoot in the freakin' dark




Basically an avancee stab (smaller diameter) with a removable large Doinker Supreme, GEN 5 Doinker and Black 421 weights


----------



## Hoosier bowman

asa1485 said:


> They both look like 10 inchers. Gen 5 and 421
> 
> I think 10 is the longest you can get the platinum hunter without special ordering


Almost. They are both 10" and Gen5 but I swapped the front weights out for Universal Stack Weights. I like the way it feels, but I might just go back to 421's. Man they are sweet....

The Platinum Hunters are "available" in 8 and 10-inch models, but the folks at Doinker will make one any way you want it.


----------



## -bowfreak-

I love the looks of the Platinum hunters. These are the new bars Doinker put out recently....correct?


----------



## Robin Hall

-bowfreak- said:


> I love the looks of the Platinum hunters. These are the new bars Doinker put out recently....correct?


Yes these are some of our NEW Hunting stabilizers for 2013.....The Platinum Hunters


----------



## Janss72

how doies one post pictures i have a prestige with a D.I.SH. and alumi-komp side rods that i wanna show off and my MR8 with the A-Bar


----------



## Dbrisc

Robin Hall said:


> Yes these are some of our NEW Hunting stabilizers for 2013.....The Platinum Hunters


When will the new stuff be listed on the site? Like the platinum hunters or am I just not looking hard enough?


----------



## asa1485

So,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I was fortunate enough (lord I am one lucky guy) to get to field test some great new stabs by Doinker. They are called the Carbon Hunter Supreme. Basically an avancee with a removable large Doinker Supreme, GEN 5 Doinker and Black 421 weight set . Can get them in black or camo. I opted for the sexy black. Have been told you can get them in 15", 12" 10" & 8 front bars and then a side bar in your choice . I went with the 12 front and the 8 inch side for my setup. You can buy individually but have been told they will be cheaper as a set.

Anyhow, first thing you will notice is the size.The Carbon Hunter Supreme is noticably smaller in diameter. In this photo you have the Carbon Hunter Supreme on the left and the Platinum Hunter on the right. Both are sexy from one end to the other and fit and finish are superb.









I only had about 30 minutes before dark to play but just had to fling a few. So, I grabbed the AM35 and just threw them on with absolutely no adjustment for balance or anything from me target stab setup. Did not even play with the weights. Just threw them on and out the door I went. I have not picked up a bow in about 2 months now. Not once so don't expect robinhoods and so on. LOL....But this photo is the first 3 arrow group from 50 yards. The bow held absolutely marvelous! No jump, vibrations, ,,,nothing. 

Photos can be misleading so to give you an idea , the green in the middle of all the arrows is what is left of a tennis ball. So these are in about a 3 or 3 1/2 inch grouping.















Anyhow, snapped a couple photos and threw the camera down. I had to shoot!! Am I pleased? Heck yes. Doinker has another winner here for sure. Are they for everyone? Of course not. But, they are another excellent offering from Doinker and a great addition to their stable.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

asa1485 said:


> So,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I was fortunate enough (lord I am one lucky guy) to get to field test some great new stabs by Doinker. They are called the Carbon Hunter Supreme. Basically an avancee with a removable large Doinker Supreme, GEN 5 Doinker and Black 421 weight set . Can get them in black or camo. I opted for the sexy black. Have been told you can get them in 15", 12" 10" & 8 front bars and then a side bar in your choice . I went with the 12 front and the 8 inch side for my setup. You can buy individually but have been told they will be cheaper as a set.
> 
> Anyhow, first thing you will notice is the size.The Carbon Hunter Supreme is noticably smaller in diameter. In this photo you have the Carbon Hunter Supreme on the left and the Platinum Hunter on the right. Both are sexy from one end to the other and fit and finish are superb.
> 
> View attachment 1505129
> 
> 
> I only had about 30 minutes before dark to play but just had to fling a few. So, I grabbed the AM35 and just threw them on with absolutely no adjustment for balance or anything from me target stab setup. Did not even play with the weights. Just threw them on and out the door I went. I have not picked up a bow in about 2 months now. Not once so don't expect robinhoods and so on. LOL....But this photo is the first 3 arrow group from 50 yards. The bow held absolutely marvelous! No jump, vibrations, ,,,nothing.
> 
> Photos can be misleading so to give you an idea , the green in the middle of all the arrows is what is left of a tennis ball. So these are in about a 3 or 3 1/2 inch grouping.
> 
> View attachment 1505131
> View attachment 1505132
> 
> 
> Anyhow, snapped a couple photos and threw the camera down. I had to shoot!! Am I pleased? Heck yes. Doinker has another winner here for sure. Are they for everyone? Of course not. But, they are another excellent offering from Doinker and a great addition to their stable.
> 
> View attachment 1505135
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1505136
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1505137
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1505139


I have two 10" CHS's on the way....


----------



## Robin Hall

Great review asa1485, thank you for sharing with everyone ;-)

As soon as I get back from my honeymoon I will be working with our graphics team to create the new 2013 catalog and website..... Late november will be when that can be expected.


----------



## asa1485

Ah heck. Weren't nothin'.

Thank you and the guys/gals at Doinker for giving this poor old country boy a chance to have some fun.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Robin Hall said:


> Great review asa1485, thank you for sharing with everyone ;-)
> 
> As soon as I get back from my honeymoon I will be working with our graphics team to create the new 2013 catalog and website..... Late november will be when that can be expected.


Have fun that's what is important!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Gonna be in the woods with my Platinum Hunters in the AM!!!


----------



## philwhite

Can someone explain why anyone would need/use a 20+ inch stabilizer? I'm new to archery and I've never used a stabilizer over 8 inches. I went to their website and they have 40 inch models.


----------



## asa1485

philwhite said:


> Can someone explain why anyone would need/use a 20+ inch stabilizer? I'm new to archery and I've never used a stabilizer over 8 inches. I went to their website and they have 40 inch models.


Simply put, the farther out you go with weight, the more resistance to movement you will have. In other words it takes more force to get it to move. And you will need less weight on it then on a shorter stab.

Look at it as you would in physics. If you had a bolder to move , would you use a short stick as a pry or a long one?


----------



## philwhite

Thanks for the info.


----------



## asa1485

Very welcome


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Been playing around some more with different weights on my Platinum Hunters and currently have all 7 oz of 421's on each. Lovin' it. 

Hopefully I can get some daylight pictures soon!


----------



## Hit-em

asa1485 said:


> So,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I was fortunate enough (lord I am one lucky guy) to get to field test some great new stabs by Doinker. They are called the Carbon Hunter Supreme. Basically an avancee with a removable large Doinker Supreme, GEN 5 Doinker and Black 421 weight set . Can get them in black or camo. I opted for the sexy black. Have been told you can get them in 15", 12" 10" & 8 front bars and then a side bar in your choice . I went with the 12 front and the 8 inch side for my setup. You can buy individually but have been told they will be cheaper as a set.
> 
> Anyhow, first thing you will notice is the size.The Carbon Hunter Supreme is noticably smaller in diameter. In this photo you have the Carbon Hunter Supreme on the left and the Platinum Hunter on the right. Both are sexy from one end to the other and fit and finish are superb.
> 
> View attachment 1505129
> 
> 
> I only had about 30 minutes before dark to play but just had to fling a few. So, I grabbed the AM35 and just threw them on with absolutely no adjustment for balance or anything from me target stab setup. Did not even play with the weights. Just threw them on and out the door I went. I have not picked up a bow in about 2 months now. Not once so don't expect robinhoods and so on. LOL....But this photo is the first 3 arrow group from 50 yards. The bow held absolutely marvelous! No jump, vibrations, ,,,nothing.
> 
> Photos can be misleading so to give you an idea , the green in the middle of all the arrows is what is left of a tennis ball. So these are in about a 3 or 3 1/2 inch grouping.
> 
> View attachment 1505131
> View attachment 1505132
> 
> 
> Anyhow, snapped a couple photos and threw the camera down. I had to shoot!! Am I pleased? Heck yes. Doinker has another winner here for sure. Are they for everyone? Of course not. But, they are another excellent offering from Doinker and a great addition to their stable.
> 
> View attachment 1505135
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1505136
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1505137
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1505139


Who's offset mounts are those on your bow ???


----------



## asa1485

That is the Doinker swing arms


----------



## Hoosier bowman

asa1485 said:


> That is the Doinker swing arms


Yep. But Erick says it's called the Drop Arm...


----------



## asa1485

Not on Eick's bow...........LOL.......I don't know why I keep calling them that.


----------



## Cdpkook132

I shot a friends carbon element setup today that had (dare I even say it) the be stinger xtreme hunter whatever. It held really nice.

I imagine the new doinker carbon hunter setup is even better. Need to try some out.

Like the drop arm! That's perfect.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Droptine Archer

Cdpkook132 said:


> I shot a friends carbon element setup today that had (dare I even say it) the be stinger xtreme hunter whatever. It held really nice.
> 
> I imagine the new doinker carbon hunter setup is even better. Need to try some out.
> 
> Like the drop arm! That's perfect.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeh those Carbon Hunter Supremes look great and if they are anything like the Platinums they are awesome!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Droptine Archer said:


> Yeh those Carbon Hunter Supremes look great and if they are anything like the Platinums they are awesome!


Well said my friend!


----------



## Cdpkook132

There has got to be more doinkers out there 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoosier bowman

A few hours ago......

Platinum Hunters in the woods. No shooters today but it was a good day to be in the stand 29 degrees this AM with calm winds. Awesome!


----------



## 88notchback

Eric,
Can we get a photo from the wedding?
Best wishes to you guys!
Notch


----------



## asa1485

Hoosier bowman said:


> A few hours ago......
> 
> Platinum Hunters in the woods. No shooters today but it was a good day to be in the stand 29 degrees this AM with calm winds. Awesome!


Very nice!!


----------



## hoytbowhunter33

Heres mine, it was a 12 inch dish, i took the dish off and put three of the weights on and put a limbsaver dampener over them, then added 6 ounces of b stinger weights to the end, total is around 9 out front. i also added a stockerized saturn dampener between the riser and qd for added sound dampening


----------



## Hoosier bowman

hoytbowhunter33 said:


> Heres mine, it was a 12 inch dish, i took the dish off and put three of the weights on and put a limbsaver dampener over them, then added 6 ounces of b stinger weights to the end, total is around 9 out front. i also added a stockerized saturn dampener between the riser and qd for added sound dampening
> View attachment 1513324


Nice rig. But you gotta try the 421 weights on the front!


----------



## Cdpkook132

Hoosier bowman said:


> Nice rig. But you gotta try the 421 weights on the front!


Wrong thread though if he didn't want change anything except the weight.

Good stab there though none the less. The Saturn weight is a great idea. It's a doinkstingerized stabilizer


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robin Hall

88notchback said:


> Eric,
> Can we get a photo from the wedding?
> Best wishes to you guys!
> Notch


Here is one....not the best, should get the real ones this week ;-)


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Cdpkook132 said:


> Wrong thread though if he didn't want change anything except the weight.
> 
> Good stab there though none the less. The Saturn weight is a great idea. It's a doinkstingerized stabilizer
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. You ar right. I was thinking it was a CF10 or similar stab, not a DISH. 

Try a small Doinker Supreme on the end with 421's and you can keep the Simms. That would be killer!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Robin Hall said:


> Here is one....not the best, should get the real ones this week ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1513458



Many congrats Erick. Gotta see the real pics.


----------



## hoytbowhunter33

Hoosier bowman said:


> Yep. You ar right. I was thinking it was a CF10 or similar stab, not a DISH.
> 
> Try a small Doinker Supreme on the end with 421's and you can keep the Simms. That would be killer!


It was a dish, i just took the big dish part off, i just didnt like the look of it and it was too bulky for me, but the rod is off of the 12 inch dish


----------



## Robin Hall

hoytbowhunter33 said:


> It was a dish, i just took the big dish part off, i just didnt like the look of it and it was too bulky for me, but the rod is off of the 12 inch dish


Because the end hole on the DISH body is 5/16-24 thread, you can screw an A-Bar Mount to the end or a LARGE 1 1/8" Doinker Supreme. You would have to use 412 Weights at that point as the Doinker Supreme uses a 1/4-20 thread for the weights ;-)


----------



## Cdpkook132

hoytbowhunter33 said:


> It was a dish, i just took the big dish part off, i just didnt like the look of it and it was too bulky for me, but the rod is off of the 12 inch dish


I guess what we are getting at is its a little sacrilegious to put b stinger weights on that doinker of yours  but it works. I understand why ya did it.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytbowhunter33

now you guys got me lookin at the doinker supremes now, but i cant find one in all black, and is there a way to change the thread inside of them to the 5/16 or what ever it is thread for the weights i have.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

hoytbowhunter33 said:


> now you guys got me lookin at the doinker supremes now, but i cant find one in all black, and is there a way to change the thread inside of them to the 5/16 or what ever it is thread for the weights i have.


You can get black ones direct from Doinker (same ones they put on the Tactical and on the A-Bar and on the Platinum/Plat. Hunters.) They are friggin' awesome and you can even get a Gen 5 conversion for ultimate dampening!


----------



## Unk Bond

hoytbowhunter33 said:


> now you guys got me lookin at the doinker supremes now, but i cant find one in all black, and is there a way to change the thread inside of them to the 5/16 or what ever it is thread for the weights i have.


===============

Hello All
Hope I'm grasping your question.

Now if the end of your stabilizer has a female 1/4" 20 thread hole size [ You can use a adapter ] 1/4" 20 thread to 5/16" 24 thread.
They are nice to switch back and forth. For different female threaded weight hole sizes. [ Later


----------



## asa1485

Robin Hall said:


> Here is one....not the best, should get the real ones this week ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1513458


Very nice.


----------



## asa1485

That's one of the things that makes archery soo great. Experimenting, mixing and matching to find what works.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

asa1485 said:


> That's one of the things that makes archery soo great. Experimenting, mixing and matching to find what works.


Yeh, but usually you find what does not work first....


----------



## owmygulay

Hoosier bowman said:


> Yeh, but usually you find what does not work first....


That seems to be true for more than just archery.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

owmygulay said:


> That seems to be true for more than just archery.


Yes. Very true for about everything in life.


----------



## hoytbowhunter33

Hoosier bowman said:


> You can get black ones direct from Doinker (same ones they put on the Tactical and on the A-Bar and on the Platinum/Plat. Hunters.) They are friggin' awesome and you can even get a Gen 5 conversion for ultimate dampening!


How much would one cost and are the male and female threads both 5/16-24, thanks


----------



## Hoosier bowman

For a Large Doinker Supreme you will pay about $50 from Lancaster, which is a good price. Direct from Doinker for a black one will prolly be a few dollars more. The Doinker Supremes are beyond awesome because you can control how loose/tight you want it to be. This means you can have a stiffer connection between your weights for a lot of weight or you can loosen it up for a more traditional Doinker feel like the A-Bombs were back in the day. Very genius!

Oh, and the male threads are 5/16-24 so it will screw right in to the front of you DISH rod. There are not really any "female" threads as the other end is for the weights to screw ONto, not INto. Threads on the front are 1/4-20. 

See pictures:


----------



## hoytbowhunter33

Hoosier bowman said:


> For a Large Doinker Supreme you will pay about $50 from Lancaster, which is a good price. Direct from Doinker for a black one will prolly be a few dollars more. The Doinker Supremes are beyond awesome because you can control how loose/tight you want it to be. This means you can have a stiffer connection between your weights for a lot of weight or you can loosen it up for a more traditional Doinker feel like the A-Bombs were back in the day. Very genius!
> 
> Oh, and the male threads are 5/16-24 so it will screw right in to the front of you DISH rod. There are not really any "female" threads as the other end is for the weights to screw ONto, not INto. Threads on the front are 1/4-20.
> 
> See pictures:


Now can you get all black 421 weights from doinker as well and how much would a set of 7oz run, thanks fellas


----------



## asa1485

hoytbowhunter33 said:


> Now can you get all black 421 weights from doinker as well and how much would a set of 7oz run, thanks fellas


You can indeed. Not sure about the price.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

421's are about $40 for a set of 7oz. from Lancaster. Black ones should be the same, but I don't know about direct from Doinker...?


----------



## asa1485

Hoosier bowman said:


> 421's are about $40 for a set of 7oz. from Lancaster. Black ones should be the same, but I don't know about direct from Doinker.


That's what I was thinking but did not want to miss speak


----------



## swbuckmaster




----------



## Hoosier bowman

swbuckmaster said:


> View attachment 1515310
> 
> View attachment 1515313


Very nice rigs. Love the elite field stab! 

BTW that second buck is a STUD!


----------



## kepople

Setting up my vantage elite.

How much weight are you ys using on your target setups?
I am using a 30" front and a 12" rear fatty.

Thanks


----------



## asa1485

I only use 2 up front on a 28 and 7 on the side on a 10 incher on my Contender Elite. It is really personal preference. I have a light touch on the bow so I do not need much


----------



## Cdpkook132

Dear doinker,
Why don't doinker supremes come with a stud (at least the standard size) so you can mount them to a stabilizer? I know the small one is 1/4-20 but what's the standard thread for a stabilizer?

Thanks!


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

kepople said:


> Setting up my vantage elite.
> 
> How much weight are you ys using on your target setups?
> I am using a 30" front and a 12" rear fatty.
> 
> Thanks


5oz up front on a 32" an 12oz on a 13" sidebar. That's on my pro elite and with a 10 degree down QD and PSB riser mount straight down below my bottom cam. COG is low! 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asa1485

Cdpkook132 said:


> Dear doinker,
> Why don't doinker supremes come with a stud (at least the standard size) so you can mount them to a stabilizer? I know the small one is 1/4-20 but what's the standard thread for a stabilizer?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


Not Dear Doinker, LOL

But the Doinker Supreme DS1 does come with the 5/16 x 24 thread. 
The other DS7/8 comes with the 1/4 X 20 threads


----------



## Cdpkook132

asa1485 said:


> Not Dear Doinker, LOL
> 
> But the Doinker Supreme DS1 does come with the 5/16 x 24 thread.
> The other DS7/8 comes with the 1/4 X 20 threads


Not one in the package  just the 1/4-20 to put the weights on. Got 2 with no rod.
They are the big doinkers.

Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asa1485

Ah ok. Probabluy because most of the time, the stab itself has the threads sticking out already. Give'em a call. I am sure they can get some out to you


----------



## Hoosier bowman

kepople said:


> Setting up my vantage elite.
> 
> How much weight are you ys using on your target setups?
> I am using a 30" front and a 12" rear fatty.
> 
> Thanks


My tournament bows usually have 27" with 4 oz. on front and 12" with 9.5 oz. on back. I will be using a 10-degree down QDC up front this year as I like that feel much better than straight out. PAOSM on side going down about 15 degrees and out about 7 degrees.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Well no luck this weekend in the deer woods. The weather was too hot (74 degrees) and deer were not bedding where they should. When I left from my morning stand at 1 PM I bumped 6 does out of a valley where they almost never bed down. They were down there because it's cooler than in the sun I suppose. 

At least I got some cool pictures!


----------



## Cdpkook132

asa1485 said:


> Ah ok. Probabluy because most of the time, the stab itself has the threads sticking out already. Give'em a call. I am sure they can get some out to you


I may do that, just one of those things that if they really don't do it they should  still loving me some doinkers.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

Hoosier bowman said:


> Well no luck this weekend in the deer woods. The weather was too hot (74 degrees) and deer were not bedding where they should. When I left from my morning stand at 1 PM I bumped 6 does out of a valley where they almost never bed down. They were down there because it's cooler than in the sun I suppose.
> 
> At least I got some cool pictures!


Sweet setup, sorry for the slow day. Nothing like taking some sweet pics in the stand when nothin is moving. 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Cdpkook132 said:


> Sweet setup, sorry for the slow day. Nothing like taking some sweet pics in the stand when nothin is moving.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


Could not agree more. Just beeing out there is awesome enough!


----------



## asa1485

Doinkers make any bow, better


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER

asa1485 said:


> Doinkers make any bow, better


I like it. Is that a new 2013 top secret 3-d bow? You must have the only one on the market. I sure haven't seen one!


----------



## ABTABB

Finally picked up some Platinums.!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

ABTABB said:


> Finally picked up some Platinums.!
> View attachment 1519430


Sweet rig! How many oz. you have up front? 

Also, is that a PAOSM with matrix extension? 

Can't beat the good "old" 2010 Hoyt 'Matrix! SOLID bow.


----------



## ABTABB

8.5oz out front, 15 on the back and yes, that is a Platinum Matrix AOSM.!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Impressive. That's a lot of weight but if it works it works! Thanks for posting your sweet rig pics!


----------



## asa1485

MUZZYxSHOOTER said:


> I like it. Is that a new 2013 top secret 3-d bow? You must have the only one on the market. I sure haven't seen one!


LOL.....Prototype


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER

asa1485 said:


> LOL.....Prototype



Nice! Oughta be a 12 ring machine!! I bet she is a flat shooter too. I bet you don't even have to adjust your sight from 20-40. 

Abbtabb. That is a sick looking rig. Those carbon bows are sweet shooters


----------



## Cdpkook132

ABTABB said:


> Finally picked up some Platinums.!
> View attachment 1519430


Sweet bow man! The platinums are sweet! I have been keeping an eye out for '10 for sale. Have some good plans if I can find one. 


Has anybody got the estremo's? Thinking these would be a perfect MBR stab. 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robin Hall

Cdpkook132 said:


> Not one in the package  just the 1/4-20 to put the weights on. Got 2 with no rod.
> They are the big doinkers.
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk



You just need to go to a hardware store and get a 7/8", 3/4" or even a 1" long 5/16-24 Socket Set Cup Point Thread Screw. We also sell them but it will be quicker and cheaper if you can find one at a hardware store ;-)

Erick J. Hall
Vice President 
Leven Ind.Inc.
"Doinker"


----------



## Robin Hall

asa1485 said:


> Doinkers make any bow, better



This is AWESOME!!!!!!! I love it, dude...you have to post it to the Doinker Facebook page!!!!!


----------



## Robin Hall

swbuckmaster said:


> View attachment 1515310
> 
> View attachment 1515313


Great looking set ups and great looking bucks!!!!


----------



## Robin Hall

Hoosier bowman said:


> Well no luck this weekend in the deer woods. The weather was too hot (74 degrees) and deer were not bedding where they should. When I left from my morning stand at 1 PM I bumped 6 does out of a valley where they almost never bed down. They were down there because it's cooler than in the sun I suppose.
> 
> At least I got some cool pictures!


Great looking Platinum Hunter set up!


----------



## asa1485

Robin Hall said:


> This is AWESOME!!!!!!! I love it, dude...you have to post it to the Doinker Facebook page!!!!!


LOL...Thanks. It's there now


----------



## Cdpkook132

Doinker dish sporting some weight! Skip to the shooting and you'll see the dish 

http://youtu.be/zsJDtSnr3U4


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Cdpkook132 said:


> Doinker dish sporting some weight! Skip to the shooting and you'll see the dish
> 
> http://youtu.be/zsJDtSnr3U4
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool vid!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

asa1485 said:


> LOL.....Prototype


Dude that's 1000 posts for Doinker!!!


----------



## asa1485

LOL.....I did not even notice. 

Need a special prize for that


----------



## Cdpkook132

Has anybody seen the bee stinger thread? (not that there is a reason to visit) but it sucks compared to this one lol!


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Efish1590

Finally got around to taking a picture of the Alphaburner sporting the best hunting stabilizer I have shot.....the A-Bar Field.
This stabilizer allows for the most personalization I have ever seen. I spent a couple days devoted to playing around with the weights and angles getting it exactly how I wanted.
This stabilizer makes the bow vibration free. Doinkers sure do what they are supposed to. Hold like a rock but make the shot feel like butter.


----------



## Robin Hall

Thank you all for sharing your Doinker set ups with the world.........asa1485 gets the Golden Doinker Award for having the #1,000 post!


----------



## Cdpkook132

Robin Hall said:


> Thank you all for sharing your Doinker set ups with the world.........asa1485 gets the Golden Doinker Award for having the #1,000 post!
> 
> View attachment 1522171


Lets make it 10,000! Keep the doinker products coming!


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABTABB

The A-Bar is the best <12" Stabilizer on the market IMO.!


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER

I really need to post pics of my setup! But I have yet to figure out which bow I want to shoot this season. What a terrible thing to have to decide ! Ha


----------



## bowtechlx

*doinker tactical 50 yard group*

This is my bowtech tribute and the 50 yard group I shot today thanks to its help (tactical).One of the best stabilizers on the market in my opinion. This group was shot with my hunting rig.


----------



## Droptine Archer

Cdpkook132 said:


> Has anybody seen the bee stinger thread? (not that there is a reason to visit) but it sucks compared to this one lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


Now now let's not make fun of the poor misguided souls....


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Congrats on the 1K Golden Doinker award asa!!!

Also, sweet A-bar rigs you guys got going ang the Tactical is killer. Excellent group for 50 yards. Keep it up and keep the pics coming!


----------



## Efish1590

Ttt for the best stabilizers in the world!


----------



## sues

*Gold*

Speaking about gold i like my Doinker Stabilizers thanks to Erick and the team at Doinkerville


----------



## Cdpkook132

sues said:


> Speaking about gold i like my Doinker Stabilizers thanks to Erick and the team at Doinkerville


Those are sick!


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtechlx

sues said:


> Speaking about gold i like my Doinker Stabilizers thanks to Erick and the team at Doinkerville


I have to admit I'm alittle jealous after seeing those. Wow those are sweet.


----------



## Joey233

Just ordered my Doinker Tactical for my Bowtech Assassin. Can't wait for it to come in!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Smoked a young doe this afternoon. Perfect double-lung, cliped top of the heart and broke offside shoulder.....

Anyway, Platinum Hunters were great!


----------



## asa1485

Congrats on the doe!.....

Nothing like having a Doinker pointed in the right direction.


----------



## Turk745

MR7 with the Fatty's.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Turk745 said:


> MR7 with the Fatty's.
> 
> View attachment 1523408


Great setup. Can't beat the Fatty's for the price IMHO. I love mine!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

asa1485 said:


> Congrats on the doe!.....
> 
> Nothing like having a Doinker pointed in the right direction.


Thanks. Felt good to get first deer of the year down.


----------



## redhookred1

The Killin Machine! Love the Dish!


----------



## asa1485

Looks great also. Nice rig


----------



## betterduck




----------



## betterduck

My dish hunter on my pse phenom! I have never held so steady with any other stab


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Very nice DISH rigs. Good lookin' bows and awesome stabilizers. Can't get much better IMHO.......


----------



## Cdpkook132

Ttt


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey233

Doinker Tactical on my Bowtech Assassin

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## owmygulay

Already posted with my dish hunter but have upgraded a little. This thing is sweet. 










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER

betterduck said:


> View attachment 1524088


Love that rig!!


----------



## Cdpkook132

owmygulay said:


> Already posted with my dish hunter but have upgraded a little. This thing is sweet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Comparison of a bar vs dish? Thinking about switching this year for 3D


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## owmygulay

Cdpkook132 said:


> Comparison of a bar vs dish? Thinking about switching this year for 3D
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


It may be a better comparison if you compared it to a full size dish. I was using an 8" dish hunter with the small hub. It is a good hunting stabilizer but I was also looking for something for 3D. I don't have any other longer stabilizers to compare it to but I am very pleased with it. My bow has always seemed a little top heavy to me. You have to put a little effort into getting it level. With the A-bar, I draw and it just sits there. Balances the left-right very well.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Doinker tactical. Don't let it fool you. You get a ton of options with this bad boy. Just messing around definitely going to try to different setups. Also a QD off the front could turn this into basically a short front and side bar.

421 weights maybe? Take it over the top as far as adjustable.












Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Cdpkook132 said:


> Doinker tactical. Don't let it fool you. You get a ton of options with this bad boy. Just messing around definitely going to try to different setups. Also a QD off the front could turn this into basically a short front and side bar.
> 
> 421 weights maybe? Take it over the top as far as adjustable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


I like your thinkin'!! Very creative and goes to show Doinker stabilizers are THE most versatile out there!!


----------



## asa1485

Hoosier bowman said:


> I like your thinkin'!! Very creative and goes to show Doinker stabilizers are THE most versatile out there!!


Ditto that!! Almost the whole line is interchangeable. If you can't get one to work, nothing on the planet will


----------



## 12RingKing

I'm liking me some Doinkers lately. Might be my next purchase!


----------



## bowtechlx

Cdpkook132 said:


> Doinker tactical. Don't let it fool you. You get a ton of options with this bad boy. Just messing around definitely going to try to different setups. Also a QD off the front could turn this into basically a short front and side bar.
> 
> 421 weights maybe? Take it over the top as far as adjustable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


That is awesome, I may need to try that. How does it shoot in that configuration?


----------



## Cdpkook132

bowtechlx said:


> That is awesome, I may need to try that. How does it shoot in that configuration?


I can tell you this weekend when I shoot some 3D. 

I put a QD back on upfront. That way I can run the short front and side bar configuration as well. Really thinking I need some black 421 weights before hunting season though for better adjustability,


Another crazy configuration:










Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER

Dec bump


----------



## Hoosier bowman

We need more pics!!!


----------



## asa1485

We need more Doinkers!!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Once I get my new limbs installed on my AM35 I'll have some more Doinkers to show off....


----------



## MFCEO

sues said:


> Speaking about gold i like my Doinker Stabilizers thanks to Erick and the team at Doinkerville


Omg I must have a carbon with gold stabilizer... Tell me how!!!


----------



## Robin Hall

soon we will have many pics of Doinkers as soon as we complete the 2013 catalog, we had hope to have it done by last friday but it looks as it may be a few more days....................to be continued ;-)


----------



## MFCEO

Robin Hall said:


> soon we will have many pics of Doinkers as soon as we complete the 2013 catalog, we had hope to have it done by last friday but it looks as it may be a few more days....................to be continued ;-)


sweet ready to buy some!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Robin Hall said:


> soon we will have many pics of Doinkers as soon as we complete the 2013 catalog, we had hope to have it done by last friday but it looks as it may be a few more days....................to be continued ;-)


Can't rush perfection!


----------



## Tooltech

http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=yfp-t-701-s&sz=all&va=obama+biden

TWO OF THE BIGGEST " DOINKERS " I'VE EVER SEEN...


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Tooltech said:


> http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=yfp-t-701-s&sz=all&va=obama+biden
> 
> TWO OF THE BIGGEST " DOINKERS " I'VE EVER SEEN...


Yes all they do is doink around...... But man, what a low blow to Leven Industries.....


----------



## asa1485

Not going to say anything,,,,,,LOL


----------



## Droptine Archer

Once Vantage Elite arrives I'll have some Doinker pics to share.....


----------



## outdoorsman193

*Finally...*

I finally have gotten some time to post some pictures of my platinums, I love the stiffness of the bars versus how light the carbon is. I fill a bit privileged to shoot for Doinker. :thumbs_up


----------



## Droptine Archer

outdoorsman193 said:


> I finally have gotten some time to post some pictures of my platinums, I love the stiffness of the bars versus how light the carbon is. I fill a bit privileged to shoot for Doinker. :thumbs_up


Nice rigs and you should indeed be proud to shoot for Doinker. Great products, great people!!!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Droptine Archer said:


> Nice rigs and you should indeed be proud to shoot for Doinker. Great products, great people!!!


You can say that again!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Okay guys......

For my new 3D rig do I want regular Platinum stabs (30" and 15") or do I want Platinum Estremo's (30" and 15").....? 

Prolly be running around 5 oz up front and around 12-14 oz on back......


----------



## Cdpkook132

Hoosier bowman said:


> Okay guys......
> 
> For my new 3D rig do I want regular Platinum stabs (30" and 15") or do I want Platinum Estremo's (30" and 15").....?
> 
> Prolly be running around 5 oz up front and around 12-14 oz on back......


Outside I would say estremo's. they will perform better in the wind and still be plenty stiff.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Cdpkook132 said:


> Outside I would say estremo's. they will perform better in the wind and still be plenty stiff.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


That's kinda what I'm thinkin'. Smaller diameter may be a little better in the wind....


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Love my Doinkers!


----------



## Droptine Archer

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Love my Doinkers!


Nice rigs. What back bar you running on your tourney bow?


----------



## fishsticker2212

Tooltech said:


> http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images?_adv_prop=image&fr=yfp-t-701-s&sz=all&va=obama+biden
> 
> TWO OF THE BIGGEST " DOINKERS " I'VE EVER SEEN...


good one. i like this.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

My spots rig/backup 3D bow.......


----------



## philwhite

I just got a 22" fatty. I hope to get a target bow next year so I'm slowly collecting parts. This is my first long stabilizer. I've noticed its a bit easier to hold my aim on a target with it. I shoot around 3-4" groups at 20 yards so I still have a long way to go but I'm slowly improving and the doinker definitely helped.


----------



## asa1485

Very nice. Same way I had to do it a few years ago. Like Johnny Cash. One piece at a time


----------



## scott*devin

Hoosier bowman said:


> My spots rig/backup 3D bow.......


you need to erase the coming soon outta your sig lol, nice bow i love the blue


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER

Finally was able to post up a picture. 30" fatty out front. I have been playing with the 12" and a 15" off the back to figure out what sits the best. You guys have a solid product!!!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

MUZZYxSHOOTER said:


> Finally was able to post up a picture. 30" fatty out front. I have been playing with the 12" and a 15" off the back to figure out what sits the best. You guys have a solid product!!!


Never seen the Drop Arm mounted that way. Interesting. Great lookin' rig!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

scott*devin said:


> you need to erase the coming soon outta your sig lol, nice bow i love the blue


The VE is in the picture. I'm waiting on an orange VE+....


----------



## Hoosier bowman

2013 Doinker Catalog is ready!!!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1915051

Check out the Platinum Estremo's, Carbon Hunter Supremes, and much more!


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER

Hoosier bowman said:


> Never seen the Drop Arm mounted that way. Interesting. Great lookin' rig!


Ya It seems to work great. I ran a 15" like that last season just off of a regular platinum mount. Ran it pretty much straight down. But I like how it sits a bit lower even 

Too bad I just got rid of that bow the other day. I have a different toy on the way soon hopefully! It's gonna be "Prime" haha. Ill post pics when I get that guy setup.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

MUZZYxSHOOTER said:


> Ya It seems to work great. I ran a 15" like that last season just off of a regular platinum mount. Ran it pretty much straight down. But I like how it sits a bit lower even
> 
> Too bad I just got rid of that bow the other day. I have a different toy on the way soon hopefully! It's gonna be "Prime" haha. Ill post pics when I get that guy setup.


Are you gettin' the "One"?


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Check out Platinum Hunters.....

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1915183&p=1066061670#post1066061670


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER

Hoosier bowman said:


> Are you gettin' the "One"?


No :-( I wish I was though. Getting a centroid. Shot one the other day and sorta fell in love with it. Had to try and get my hands on one. Only Took a week haha. I think theirs something wrong with me !!!


----------



## redhookred1

*Doinker Tactical!!!*

Tactical on My custom PSE! Just started shooting with it and I love it! has the feel of a much longer set up and the options are endless to what you can do with it!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

That is a sweet setup. The Tactical looks fantastic on there. I don't know why I still have not gotten a Tactical.....


----------



## bowtechlx

*tactical*



Hoosier bowman said:


> That is a sweet setup. The Tactical looks fantastic on there. I don't know why I still have not gotten a Tactical.....


You are missing out. Its one of the best stabilizer I have ever used. You defiantly need to get one. Plus they just look dang cool. Here are a couple pics of mine. I even added a 6" hunter drinker to the front instead of using a set screw and it work perfect and looks pretty cool. I hunted with it hard this season and I could not dream of anything better. Thanks Brad


----------



## Dbrisc

Oh man this catalogue is not good for my wallet. I've been wanting something a little longer than my mini dish hunter. I foresee a platinum hunter in my future...


----------



## asa1485

bowtechlx said:


> You are missing out. Its one of the best stabilizer I have ever used. You defiantly need to get one. Plus they just look dang cool. Here are a couple pics of mine. I even added a 6" hunter drinker to the front instead of using a set screw and it work perfect and looks pretty cool. I hunted with it hard this season and I could not dream of anything better. Thanks Brad


Very nice bud


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Dbrisc said:


> Oh man this catalogue is not good for my wallet. I've been wanting something a little longer than my mini dish hunter. I foresee a platinum hunter in my future...


Yeh, hard on my pocket book too, but very worth it. Not only are the product amazingly perfect and unlimited in options, but the people are the best to deal with and will take care of ANY problem you may have.


----------



## scott*devin

Hey guys, where is the best place to buy a set of fattys?

Thanks


----------



## redhookred1

You can shop right on the Doinker site!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

scott*devin said:


> Hey guys, where is the best place to buy a set of fattys?
> 
> Thanks


Direct from Doinker, from your local dealer, or www.lancasterarchery.com


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER

UH-OH. looks like they need some stronger glue over in doinkerville!!!!!

I was threading this 15" fatty onto my v bar mount the other day and when I tightened it up I noticed it was just spinning freely. So I took it back off, Grabbed ahold of the thread with my fingers gave it a pull and POP out it came. Hmmmm

This is the only problem I have ever had with anything doinker. Just figured I would post it up!!


----------



## Mormegil

Either contact doinker or just clean it up with some alcohol and stick it back together again with 24 hour epoxy. I've seen other stabilizers repaired that way.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

MUZZYxSHOOTER said:


> UH-OH. looks like they need some stronger glue over in doinkerville!!!!!
> 
> I was threading this 15" fatty onto my v bar mount the other day and when I tightened it up I noticed it was just spinning freely. So I took it back off, Grabbed ahold of the thread with my fingers gave it a pull and POP out it came. Hmmmm
> 
> This is the only problem I have ever had with anything doinker. Just figured I would post it up!!


Contact "Robin HAll" (Erick Hall) on here and let him know about the issue. They will either repair it for you or you can just use a strong two-part epoxy as I did on one that I worked loose.....


----------



## -bowfreak-

MUZZYxSHOOTER said:


> UH-OH. looks like they need some stronger glue over in doinkerville!!!!!
> 
> I was threading this 15" fatty onto my v bar mount the other day and when I tightened it up I noticed it was just spinning freely. So I took it back off, Grabbed ahold of the thread with my fingers gave it a pull and POP out it came. Hmmmm
> 
> This is the only problem I have ever had with anything doinker. Just figured I would post it up!!


It happens. I had a B Stinger give way the same way. No biggie, they will take care of you.


----------



## Karbon

Quick pic of the DNA with my fav Doinker!


----------



## OHIOARCHER36

Robin will probably be in touch with you , there cs is awesome . If not get in touch with him he will fix you up for sure .


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER

Thanks everyone. Ya I wansnt too worried about it. I know stuff Happens. Like I said I have never had a problem with any doinker product. I will find something to glue it back together. 

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## Robin Hall

MUZZYxSHOOTER said:


> UH-OH. looks like they need some stronger glue over in doinkerville!!!!!
> 
> I was threading this 15" fatty onto my v bar mount the other day and when I tightened it up I noticed it was just spinning freely. So I took it back off, Grabbed ahold of the thread with my fingers gave it a pull and POP out it came. Hmmmm
> 
> This is the only problem I have ever had with anything doinker. Just figured I would post it up!!


Super sorry to see you have a problem with one of our products! We have a lifetime warranty on our products so you have two options, option one would be for you to call us up and we will give you an Return Autoruzation number....you just send it back to us and we fix it or replace it and ship it back to you. Option two would to be to take some rubbing alcohol and clean up the metal base, then ake either a 24 hour epoxy or even heat melt to it yourself . Doinker 661-948-7900


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER

Robin Hall said:


> Super sorry to see you have a problem with one of our products! We have a lifetime warranty on our products so you have two options, option one would be for you to call us up and we will give you an Return Autoruzation number....you just send it back to us and we fix it or replace it and ship it back to you. Option two would to be to take some rubbing alcohol and clean up the metal base, then ake either a 24 hour epoxy or even heat melt to it yourself . Doinker 661-948-7900


Hey thanks you for the information I will see what I might have around to fix it. If not I will give you guys a call. Just goes to show the type of people you are! Not only do I use your products because they are awesome. Because you guys work so well with all your customers! 
Doinker rocks.


----------



## asa1485

That's one of the reasons they are the leaders in the industry. 

#1 you can get a hold of them
#2 _If_ you ever have a problem, they will take care of it.


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER

Can the gen 5 doinkers be added to Fattys? How hard is it to convert them to that?

Sorry if I have missed it if someone has already done this


----------



## Robin Hall

MUZZYxSHOOTER said:


> Can the gen 5 doinkers be added to Fattys? How hard is it to convert them to that?
> 
> Sorry if I have missed it if someone has already done this


Yes for sure they can, just get a GEN 5 conversion kit which includes the GEN 5 Doinker and a long bolt, you just take the first rubber washer that is exposed on the Doinker supreme and pull that off. At this point you will see a black steel clip inside with two holes, this is the retaining ring tat holds the assembly unplaced and snaps into the machined grooves inside the wall. With the use of a set of retaining ring pliers just pull the ring out and then the rest off the inner workings will easily pull out. 
Now just replace the bolt that was in the doinker with the longer one that comes with the gen five. Reassemble the inner workings exactly......and place the retaining ring on the second from the top or the middle groove, disregard the top washer just below the weights as it is now replaced with the GEN 5 Doinker. Hope this helps ;-)


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER

Robin Hall said:


> Yes for sure they can, just get a GEN 5 conversion kit which includes the GEN 5 Doinker and a long bolt, you just take the first rubber washer that is exposed on the Doinker supreme and pull that off. At this point you will see a black steel clip inside with two holes, this is the retaining ring tat holds the assembly unplaced and snaps into the machined grooves inside the wall. With the use of a set of retaining ring pliers just pull the ring out and then the rest off the inner workings will easily pull out.
> Now just replace the bolt that was in the doinker with the longer one that comes with the gen five. Reassemble the inner workings exactly......and place the retaining ring on the second from the top or the middle groove, disregard the top washer just below the weights as it is now replaced with the GEN 5 Doinker. Hope this helps ;-)


That sure did help me. Thanks so much for the info. I might be adding these to an already great stabilizer just to cut down any excess vibration. Thanks again


----------



## asa1485

They will make a huge difference


----------



## Cdpkook132

Platinum 15 degree QD
10" platinum sidebar
Doinker dish
14+ oz of weight 

11 3/4" length

Pure awesome




















Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoosier bowman

I really like what you have going on that Ultra Elite. Here's my Ultra Tec as of right now....

CF10 up front with 6 oz.
CF10 on Platinum Side Bracket with 7 oz. of 421's. 

I think I'm gonna add a 10-degree down QDC and a Suppression Mount to the front bar...


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Late season is great.....


----------



## asa1485

Brrrrrrrrrr. But, it does look good having those Doinkers pointed in the right direction


----------



## Cdpkook132

My brother shot a javalina with his doinker field stabilizer today. First bow kill as well.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Cdpkook132 said:


> My brother shot a javalina with his doinker field stabilizer today. First bow kill as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome! Congrats to your bro!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

OMFG!!!! Lancaster Archery was temporarily out of 421 weights when I called them yesterday!!! It may just be the end of the world.....


----------



## Karbon

Doinker SHO?


----------



## asa1485

Hoosier bowman said:


> OMFG!!!! Lancaster Archery was temporarily out of 421 weights when I called them yesterday!!! It may just be the end of the world.....


LMAO.....Seems like the Mayans were right after all


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Karbon said:


> Doinker SHO?
> 
> View attachment 1560565
> View attachment 1560566
> View attachment 1560567


Nice rig Karbon! What bow is that btw?


----------



## Cdpkook132

Hoosier bowman said:


> Nice rig Karbon! What bow is that btw?


It's a strother SHO


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Cdpkook132 said:


> It's a strother SHO
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks.


----------



## Robin Hall

asa1485 said:


> LMAO.....Seems like the Mayans were right after all


No worries, Lancaster just a few days ago placed a few HUGE orders with us so the 421 weight should be back soon. ;-)


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1924560

If anyone can help me out that would be awesome!!!


----------



## dewfang

Shooting a doinker dish on my EVO makes a great bow even better.



















Target group @ 40yds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dbrisc

When should the 2013 items be hitting places?


----------



## Robin Hall

Dbrisc said:


> When should the 2013 items be hitting places?


Really hard to say, seems to be that our accounts over seas have the jump on everyone as we were just hit with a bunch of orders from them. Some of the big Distributors here in the US just placed some big orders as well and they sell to pro-shops so I would say in about a month - two. You can always go to your local shop and just tell them they should by direct through the manufacture, thus us quicker and they would be able to offer everything in the pro-shop series as you can't get that line through a distributor as it is only for pro-shops. There are no minimum orders either if you are a true pro-shop


----------



## Cdpkook132

Still working on coming up with some money for estremo's for this upcoming 3D season! 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## owmygulay

Just got my Vector today and it came with a stabilizer. This is a doinker isn't it? It doesn't say anything. It is just all black and 9 1/2" long. Do you guys know what it is?


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER

owmygulay said:


> Just got my Vector today and it came with a stabilizer. This is a doinker isn't it? It doesn't say anything. It is just all black and 9 1/2" long. Do you guys know what it is?


Hard to tell from the pic but sort of looks like an older elite supreme hunter I think


----------



## Dbrisc

My pro-shop doesn't carry doinker... damn...


----------



## owmygulay

Dbrisc said:


> My pro-shop doesn't carry doinker... damn...


I don't know of anybody in my area that sells them. I have had a few and always had to order online.


----------



## Dbrisc

Ya... I'm sure that's what I'll have to do hopefully get a platinum hunter before to long here.


----------



## Robin Hall

Dbrisc said:


> My pro-shop doesn't carry doinker... damn...


Tell your shop to give us a call and we can get them set up as a dealer, no minimum order size. They would be able to sell the Pro-Shop series which is not available through distributors. Doinker 661-948-7900


----------



## asa1485

owmygulay said:


> Just got my Vector today and it came with a stabilizer. This is a doinker isn't it? It doesn't say anything. It is just all black and 9 1/2" long. Do you guys know what it is?


Definitely looks like one to me


----------



## -bowfreak-

Here is my Matrix with the new Platinum Hunter setup and the Platinum Matrix AOSM. As Napoleon Dynamite would say......"this is flippin' sweet!"






















I don't have my Gen5 doinkers installed yet but I am embarrassed to say that in 20+ years of shooting bows I never knew what properly stabilizing a bow would do for your sight picture. I am a bowhunter primarily but I love to shoot target archery too. I just always shoot with my hunting rig so I can get married to it. After shooting these babies I am ready to set up a full blown target rig.

Also......I wish that EVERY bowhunter had a chance to shoot a setup like this on their bow. It is my opinion that sidebars on hunting bows would be just as "standard" as a quiver. They really do make that much difference. I know I am preaching to the choir but so be it


----------



## Cdpkook132

Sweet setup on the matrix!


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cdpkook132

Here is the latest setup I have been running on my "tactical"











Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -bowfreak-

Cdpkook132 said:


> Here is the latest setup I have been running on my "tactical"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks nice. :clap:

Just a quick question for those of you in the know.....do the studs used to attach the stabs to the bows adjust???? I tried to turn the studs on mine so could anal retentively align my Doinker graphics on my bars and they didn't seem to want to turn so I didn't try very hard.


----------



## Cdpkook132

-bowfreak- said:


> Looks nice. :clap:
> 
> Just a quick question for those of you in the know.....do the studs used to attach the stabs to the bows adjust???? I tried to turn the studs on mine so could anal retentively align my Doinker graphics on my bars and they didn't seem to want to turn so I didn't try very hard.


You should be able to. Just take it all the way out and re-loctite it into place.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -bowfreak-

Cdpkook132 said:


> You should be able to. Just take it all the way out and re-loctite it into place.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok. So it has loctite from the factory. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MNKK

Here is my elite answer. 










Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigbear123456

Here is my MR5 with my new doinkers.

What you all think of it???


----------



## Cdpkook132

bigbear123456 said:


> View attachment 1564091
> 
> 
> Here is my MR5 with my new doinkers.
> 
> What you all think of it???


Looks great!

I am thinking we need to see some colored gen5 doinkers though Erick 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHPoet

Here are two of my four... All Elites equipped with Doinkers.

View attachment 1564098


----------



## bigbear123456

Mine were going to be in lost camo but i got inpatient and went with the black. Still look awesome though.


----------



## Robin Hall

Cdpkook132 said:


> Looks great!
> 
> I am thinking we need to see some colored gen5 doinkers though Erick
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


We thought really hard about offering the GEN 5 in different colors but to be honest.... Even though you would think it would sell good it really doesn't. Every time we offer special colors they just don't sell, we use to ano our suppression mounts the same pattern and color as Hoyt target bows and Mathews bow's ......people just went with silver or black. We use to offer our carbon in a beautiful Red, Blue & Silver..... People chose Black. We have a ton of Doinker DISH hubs at the factory still from when we first came out with the DISH in 2009 in some really cool colors, might have sold 30 worldwide so far.


----------



## SHPoet

Robin Hall said:


> We thought really hard about offering the GEN 5 in different colors but to be honest.... Even though you would think it would sell good it really doesn't. Every time we offer special colors they just don't sell, we use to ano our suppression mounts the same pattern and color as Hoyt target bows and Mathews bow's ......people just went with silver or black. We use to offer our carbon in a beautiful Red, Blue & Silver..... People chose Black. We have a ton of Doinker DISH hubs at the factory still from when we first came out with the DISH in 2009 in some really cool colors, might have sold 30 worldwide so far.


Well, if you had a couple of Mini DISH in orange...... Just sayin'.


----------



## dschonbrun

Robin Hall said:


> We thought really hard about offering the GEN 5 in different colors but to be honest.... Even though you would think it would sell good it really doesn't. Every time we offer special colors they just don't sell, we use to ano our suppression mounts the same pattern and color as Hoyt target bows and Mathews bow's ......people just went with silver or black. We use to offer our carbon in a beautiful Red, Blue & Silver..... People chose Black. We have a ton of Doinker DISH hubs at the factory still from when we first came out with the DISH in 2009 in some really cool colors, might have sold 30 worldwide so far.


Hey Erick,

It makes sense... many people buy accessories knowing they will upgrade in 1-2 years for the latest-greatest... so they buy a color that is easily resell-able.

David


----------



## Cdpkook132

Robin Hall said:


> We thought really hard about offering the GEN 5 in different colors but to be honest.... Even though you would think it would sell good it really doesn't. Every time we offer special colors they just don't sell, we use to ano our suppression mounts the same pattern and color as Hoyt target bows and Mathews bow's ......people just went with silver or black. We use to offer our carbon in a beautiful Red, Blue & Silver..... People chose Black. We have a ton of Doinker DISH hubs at the factory still from when we first came out with the DISH in 2009 in some really cool colors, might have sold 30 worldwide so far.


I have thought about getting the red hub several times, but just haven't. Maybe with the new colored packages from Hoyt it would take off, but hey I don't run doinker either! Just keep doing what your doing.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asa1485

I have the red and really like it. It looks really good. Also have a blue one. These things are hot. I can see where one that rarely buys things , would get more of a neutral color like black or silver. But, I really like the colors!


----------



## Dbrisc

Well just found out my pro shop sold out. Don't know where the new guy is going to be moving or what he's going to carry. May have to order my platinum hunter from the factory or a pro-shop from online.


----------



## -bowfreak-

I am sitting here in my stand trying to tag another slick for the freezer. Tomorrow is the last day. I may not be able to shoot but I have nice equipment. LOL!










Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hoosier bowman

-bowfreak- said:


> I am sitting here in my stand trying to tag another slick for the freezer. Tomorrow is the last day. I may not be able to shoot but I have nice equipment. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Dude your bow is backwards..... hehe. 

Yeh, the Platinum Hunters are SOLID and great for hunting!


----------



## -bowfreak-

Hoosier bowman said:


> Dude your bow is backwards..... hehe.
> 
> Yeh, the Platinum Hunters are SOLID and great for hunting!


Maybe that's my problem? 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hoosier bowman

-bowfreak- said:


> Maybe that's my problem?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Could be. Out of curiosity is that a Scott Exxus release? If not, what is it.....?


----------



## Dbrisc

What size is your front stab your running?


----------



## -bowfreak-

Hoosier bowman said:


> Could be. Out of curiosity is that a Scott Exxus release? If not, what is it.....?


It is a 3 finger Hot Shot Eclipse.



Dbrisc said:


> What size is your front stab your running?


I think they call it a 10". With QD and Gen5 I am guessing it is close to 12".


----------



## Unk Bond

Hello All


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Unk Bond said:


> Hello All


Interesting setup for sure. Sweet!


----------



## Unk Bond

Hoosier bowman said:


> Interesting setup for sure. Sweet!



===============

Hello All and thanks.

This idea originated many-many moons ago. On a Hoyt Pro Mentalist recurve bow, that I had.

The Pro Mentalist recurve bow. Had 1 compensators fasten to the top and one to the bottom limb bolts. And 2 tapered stem's, with a small shin-E weight ball on the end of each stem. If it worked on a recurve. Why not a compound hun. [ Later


----------



## Acts 4:12

Here are my Doinkers


----------



## asa1485

Very nice


----------



## outdoorsman193

Acts 4:12 said:


> Here are my Doinkers
> 
> 
> View attachment 1573892
> View attachment 1573896


wOULD THIS BE A dst 40?


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Stay posted for a review by yours truly on the Doinker Side Bracket. I'm loving this thing!!!!!


----------



## asa1485

sweet


----------



## Cdpkook132

Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acts 4:12

outdoorsman193, you are correct it is a OK DST 40


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Hoosier bowman said:


> Stay posted for a review by yours truly on the Doinker Side Bracket. I'm loving this thing!!!!!


Sorry no review yet....

Been buisy with Track/Field practice, indoor spots, shed hunting, college scholarship applications...... 

I hope to get a review with pictures up soon!

-Hb.


----------



## asa1485

LOL....Busy, busy


----------



## Dbrisc

10" platinum hunter should be here today! Can't wait!


----------



## Robin Hall

Thank you to everyone that has Liked, commented or shared on our Doinker Facebook page. If you have not liked our Doinker Facebook page and you are a Doinker fan please do as we post many things on there all the time about what is going on in Doinkerville on a regular basis.


----------



## Robin Hall

We are super excited about another adventure we have taken at Doinkerville! For years we have had countless requests from Doinker fans about buying Doinker apparel……well that time has almost arrived. As we speak the busy Doinker workers are not only making stabilizer but also starting a full new line of Doinker apparel. After four months of setting up all the equipment needed to do a full line of apparel we are finally ready to start producing….in fact we printed some of our first shirts yesterday. We will have a few different mens and womens shirts and patterns to chose from as well as some Pull over Hoodies and Zip-Up Hoodies to launch things off. We will be launched them at the Las Vegas shoot next week then they will be available direct from Doinker the fallowing week.

Our 6 color press getting set up to run D stabilizer shirts and Hoodies









This was printed on a bunch of girly shirts for Vegas









Many more to come…..we will post a nice little teaser next monday just before we leave for Vegas ;-)


----------



## chaded

Nice!


----------



## Unk Bond

Robin Hall said:


> We are super excited about another adventure we have taken at Doinkerville! For years we have had countless requests from Doinker fans about buying Doinker apparel……well that time has almost arrived. As we speak the busy Doinker workers are not only making stabilizer but also starting a full new line of Doinker apparel. After four months of setting up all the equipment needed to do a full line of apparel we are finally ready to start producing….in fact we printed some of our first shirts yesterday. We will have a few different mens and womens shirts and patterns to chose from as well as some Pull over Hoodies and Zip-Up Hoodies to launch things off. We will be launched them at the Las Vegas shoot next week then they will be available direct from Doinker the fallowing week.
> 
> Our 6 color press getting set up to run D stabilizer shirts and Hoodies
> View attachment 1582819
> 
> 
> 
> This was printed on a bunch of girly shirts for Vegas
> View attachment 1582821
> 
> 
> 
> Many more to come…..we will post a nice little teaser next monday just before we leave for Vegas ;-)




================
Hello All
Do have fun in Vegas. Never made it there. [ Later


----------



## Cdpkook132

See ya in Vegas! First year going 

My black 421 weights showed up yesterday. As well as my first platinum main bar.

Here are the 421's!


----------



## Dbrisc

^^ Those look GREAT! I lied my platinum hunter will be here tomorrow. Waiting another day sad day haha! :sad:


----------



## Dbrisc

Cdpkook132 said:


> See ya in Vegas! First year going
> 
> My black 421 weights showed up yesterday. As well as my first platinum main bar.
> 
> Here are the 421's!


What side bar are you running or is it just a tactical broke up?


----------



## Cdpkook132

Dbrisc said:


> What side bar are you running or is it just a tactical broke up?


Tactical broken up


----------



## Dbrisc

Nice! Looks good! I may be looking for a side bar before to long. We will see how the hunter balances me out.


----------



## The Answer

Sweetness Erick!! I'll take 2 of everything....LOL


----------



## asa1485

You'll have to get in line behind me!!LOL


----------



## Hoosier bowman

asa1485 said:


> You'll have to get in line behind me!!LOL


And me. Bunch of everything in every color. Everyone gotta know about the best stab's out there!!!


----------



## Cdpkook132

I drilled an tapped an Axis Pro stab yesterday and out a doinker supreme on it. It's a doinker now. Pretty stiff bars though.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Cdpkook132 said:


> I drilled an tapped an Axis Pro stab yesterday and out a doinker supreme on it. It's a doinker now. Pretty stiff bars though.


Well done. Looks great. How long? Can ya get a side pic of the whole thing?


----------



## Cdpkook132

Hoosier bowman said:


> Well done. Looks great. How long? Can ya get a side pic of the whole thing?


It's right around 14" now to the end of the doinker.


----------



## Dbrisc

My platinum hunter is at home... in a box all lonely waiting for me... just have to find a way to get out of work early!


----------



## Dbrisc

Just got my 10" hunter on and got to take a few quick shots. All I can say is wow! My mini dish hunter helped steady my pin but it's like a rock now! I will probably never own smaller than a 10" bar again! I'm already debating if it's worth the dog house for a side bar and mount!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nhns4




----------



## asa1485

Very nice everyone!


----------



## Cdpkook132

Drilled and tapped another one today


----------



## matt flint




----------



## Hoosier bowman

Cdpkook132 said:


> It's right around 14" now to the end of the doinker.


Very nice! My Vantage Elite is set up with my side rod about the same angle. Love it down low like that!



Dbrisc said:


> Just got my 10" hunter on and got to take a few quick shots. All I can say is wow! My mini dish hunter helped steady my pin but it's like a rock now! I will probably never own smaller than a 10" bar again! I'm already debating if it's worth the dog house for a side bar and mount!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will love it even more with a side bar. I would recommend at least an 8" if not another 10" for the side. I have about 11" front and 10" back on my hunting bows....



nhns4 said:


>


That is one sick setup! Love the color of your bow too!


----------



## pbuck

My Tour. I'm diggin the Doink...


----------



## nathanb_23

Anyone recommend a side bar and mount for me (obviously Doinker). I currently have a 12" DISH on my Wrath. Just looking to add a little more side weight. This will be my 3D and hunting set up. Thanks!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

nathanb_23 said:


> Anyone recommend a side bar and mount for me (obviously Doinker). I currently have a 12" DISH on my Wrath. Just looking to add a little more side weight. This will be my 3D and hunting set up. Thanks!


Try a Doinker PAOSM (Platinum Adjustable Off-Set Mount) or just the AOSM if you want to save some money. I would go with at least an 8" rear. A great option is to buy a CF10 and then replace the DAWG weights with 421 weights for the ultimate adjust-ability.


----------



## Cdpkook132




----------



## rednecbowhunter

will be ordering my first set of doinkers soon. going with the new Doinker Utility package in Lost camo 12" front 10"rear cant wait to get them.


----------



## Robin Hall

rednecbowhunter said:


> will be ordering my first set of doinkers soon. going with the new Doinker Utility package in Lost camo 12" front 10"rear cant wait to get them.


Just a small correction, it's the Unity package..... Bow hunting and Target archery United ;-)


----------



## Cdpkook132

Robin Hall said:


> Just a small correction, it's the Unity package..... Bow hunting and Target archery United ;-)


You going to be in Vegas Erick?


----------



## Robin Hall

Cdpkook132 said:


> You going to be in Vegas Erick?


For sure....just raced down to LAX to pick up some of our French team, then went to the factory for a tour and finished all the new Doinker Apparel that will be released in Vegas in a few days, we are very pleased with the way it's all turning out ;-)
Can't miss Vegas, last year the booth was packed. It had to be the best show we have done in almost 21 years in business. We will have more help this year so it should be easier on us....but with the apparel who knows. I was told that the Doinker Booth at the ASA in florida was packed almost the entire time Gary Studt was in the booth and not on the range shooting so maybe it will be another crazy Vegas but thats good....we like it that way.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Ill make sure to stop by the booth. This is my first Vegas shoot so I am stoked, excited, ocerwhelmed, nervous and everything in between. What ever happens its going to be a blast. See ya in a few days. Travel safe.


----------



## nathanb_23

Hoosier bowman said:


> Try a Doinker PAOSM (Platinum Adjustable Off-Set Mount) or just the AOSM if you want to save some money. I would go with at least an 8" rear. A great option is to buy a CF10 and then replace the DAWG weights with 421 weights for the ultimate adjust-ability.


Thanks for the input. There seems to be so many options, now I have a direction.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Robin Hall said:


> Just a small correction, it's the Unity package..... Bow hunting and Target archery United ;-)


got ya. I guess I just read it wrong LOL


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Good luck to all the Doinker shooters in Vegas. Kick some butt!!!


----------



## asa1485

Ditto that!!


----------



## asa1485

rednecbowhunter said:


> got ya. I guess I just read it wrong LOL


LOL....Gotta overlook him Erick. He's from the North side of town.......................J/K


----------



## outdoorsman193

I'll vouch for Gary, every time I wondered into the Doinker booth it was packed. I bought a suppression mount and some weights to try some different set ups on my Pro Comp. Can't wait to get a Estremo Elite to play with.


----------



## asa1485

Just posting this for someone that needed to see the difference between a regular (on the left) and a Platinum (one on the right)


----------



## rednecbowhunter

asa1485 said:


> LOL....Gotta overlook him Erick. He's from the North side of town.......................J/K


HA HA your such a funny guy PETE LOL


----------



## Hoosier bowman

asa1485 said:


> Just posting this for someone that needed to see the difference between a regular (on the left) and a Platinum (one on the right)
> 
> View attachment 1591303


Yeh, Platinums are BOSS!!!


----------



## pbuck

So, this *IS* a platinum off set bracket? Just trying to make sure cause I'm trying to sell it and was told it wasn't.


----------



## dw'struth

Yep, it appears to be......


----------



## Hoosier bowman

pbuck said:


> So, this *IS* a platinum off set bracket? Just trying to make sure cause I'm trying to sell it and was told it wasn't.


Yes, that is a PAOSM or "Platinum Adjustable Off-Set Mount".


----------



## pbuck

Thanks, guys. Just wanted to make sure. I had a fellow say it was a regular mount and I didnt want to sell something that wasn't right.


----------



## 67raiders

Love the PH10!!!
Doinker does it again!!!
Holds awesome


----------



## scott*devin

Alright guys so what Doinker target stabilizers should i get for my PSE dominators? Im shooting a set of Fatty's right now 30" and 12" 6 ounces on the front and 18 ounces on the back, should i get something stiffer? Or another seet of Fatty's?


----------



## Karbon

How about this one?
It's my 2013 all around bow. Prime Impact and the sweet Fatty Elite! Best 10 inch and all around stabilizer IMO.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

67raiders said:


> View attachment 1592040
> 
> Love the PH10!!!
> Doinker does it again!!!
> Holds awesome


Nice rig! That PH looks sweet. Looks like you went with reg. Doinker Supreme instead of Gen 5......? Cool stuff either way!



scott*devin said:


> Alright guys so what Doinker target stabilizers should i get for my PSE dominators? Im shooting a set of Fatty's right now 30" and 12" 6 ounces on the front and 18 ounces on the back, should i get something stiffer? Or another seet of Fatty's?


Personal preference man. I currently have Fatty's on my tourney bows, but I am going to pick up a set of Estremo's for a little more forgiveness in the wind. They are also very stiff stabs if you like stiff....


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Karbon that is a SICK looking rig! Cannot beat the Elite field stabs and the Elite Fatty should be no exception. 

My buddy is getting an Impact from G5 for his 3D rig... What kinda speeds you getting?


----------



## asa1485

scott*devin said:


> Alright guys so what Doinker target stabilizers should i get for my PSE dominators? Im shooting a set of Fatty's right now 30" and 12" 6 ounces on the front and 18 ounces on the back, should i get something stiffer? Or another seet of Fatty's?


Personally you are just about at the limit for weight handling of the fattys. If it were me, I would go the Platinum route. Although, I really like the Fattys


----------



## WVBohuntr

Doubler fattys.


----------



## WVBohuntr

Doinker that is lol. Gotta love auto correct!


----------



## scott*devin

asa1485 said:


> Personally you are just about at the limit for weight handling of the fattys. If it were me, I would go the Platinum route. Although, I really like the Fattys


Yeah thats kinda what i was thinking they'll be on a IBO bow..


----------



## buckwild13

Doinker Platinums


----------



## Cdpkook132

buckwild13 said:


> Doinker Platinums


Sweet! But I think your missing a few parts. It's a Hoyt though, probably still out shoots most bows out there!


----------



## buckwild13

ya i know long story


----------



## asa1485

Cdpkook132 said:


> Sweet! But I think your missing a few parts. It's a Hoyt though, probably still out shoots most bows out there!


LOL.....Yep. But hey, still balances out well


----------



## Dbrisc

How adjustable are the V-Bars? I noticed with the side mounts some have the 3 holes to adjust length from riser as well as being able to move the side bar up or down. Can you do this with a V-bar? Just curious because I'm looking for a mount for a side rod on the way and want to get something that's adjustable but I don't wanna break my small bank either haha.


----------



## youngnick

Modified doinker

sent from my mind


----------



## allspots




----------



## asa1485

Very nice


----------



## outdoorsman193

allspots said:


>


lol Nice white matthews, pretty sure I know the kid that owned it


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Dbrisc said:


> How adjustable are the V-Bars? I noticed with the side mounts some have the 3 holes to adjust length from riser as well as being able to move the side bar up or down. Can you do this with a V-bar? Just curious because I'm looking for a mount for a side rod on the way and want to get something that's adjustable but I don't wanna break my small bank either haha.


The simplest answer is VERY adjustable. The PAVBM (Platinum Adjustable V-Bar Mount) is completely adjustable. Can change angle up/down in a full 360-degree circle and can change side-to-side angle until it hits the riser either way....


----------



## asa1485

Hoosier bowman said:


> The simplest answer is VERY adjustable. The PAVBM (Platinum Adjustable V-Bar Mount) is completely adjustable. Can change angle up/down in a full 360-degree circle and can change side-to-side angle until it hits the riser either way....


Pretty much says it all


----------



## Robin Hall

For those of you Doinker fans that are Doinker Forum Members.


----------



## asa1485

Was on there last night. It has a different look to it. I think I like it better than the old one. Nice job on some hard work.


----------



## dschonbrun

Supra Max with Platinum Hi-Mods, a Plat QD, Plat Offset Mount, and a Unique front-weight setup


----------



## Robin Hall

dschonbrun said:


> Supra Max with Platinum Hi-Mods, a Plat QD, Plat Offset Mount, and a Unique front-weight setup
> 
> View attachment 1605444
> 
> View attachment 1605446



Great pics.....a very good looking system!


----------



## asa1485

Platinums ,,,,,loaded and ready


----------



## asa1485

Only thing I think that could make it any better at all is to have one of those gorgeous shooter shirts!!


----------



## asa1485

3D season starting up around here today (not going to make it out today unfortunately), What about everywhere else? When's it start up for you?


----------



## Cdpkook132

Just picked up a set of 24"/12" platinum's. going to load em up with weight for the wind. Also the burner got a PSB upgrade


----------



## scott*devin

Cdpkook132 said:


> Just picked up a set of 24"/12" platinum's. going to load em up with weight for the wind. Also the burner got a PSB upgrade


Man id love to have that 12 Lol i cant seem to find one of them, anyways ill get pics up of mine when i get my new strings on my bows and all that im running 27 and 14 on one rig and 33 and 15 on the other


----------



## Cdpkook132




----------



## Cdpkook132

scott*devin said:


> Man id love to have that 12 Lol i cant seem to find one of them, anyways ill get pics up of mine when i get my new strings on my bows and all that im running 27 and 14 on one rig and 33 and 15 on the other


I have been looking for a 15 and settled with the 12"!


----------



## dschonbrun

Cdpkook132 said:


>


Looks like a great setup for Hunter Class... would the back-left stab be legal? If so, I need to recommend it to a few friends.


----------



## Cdpkook132

dschonbrun said:


> Looks like a great setup for Hunter Class... would the back-left stab be legal? If so, I need to recommend it to a few friends.


Depends on which organization. I will be using this for actual hubting


----------



## Cdpkook132




----------



## scott*devin

Cdpkook132 said:


> I have been looking for a 15 and settled with the 12"!


Well my 33 and 15 will never leave  but i was looking for a set of 30 and 12 for 3d but settled with 27 and 14 Lol gotta take the deals!


----------



## scott*devin

dschonbrun said:


> Looks like a great setup for Hunter Class... would the back-left stab be legal? If so, I need to recommend it to a few friends.


Some places its only 12 inch max out front and some places its 12 inches toatal max of stabilizer like ibo its 12 inches out front


----------



## scott*devin

Cdpkook132 said:


>


Are them black 421's??????!!???


----------



## bowtecha

Ill get pics up tomorrow!


----------



## asa1485

scott*devin said:


> Are them black 421's??????!!???


Yep. They have them in black now


----------



## Cdpkook132

scott*devin said:


> Are them black 421's??????!!???


Yep! More adjustable then the normal stacks weights! Love the 421 system


----------



## Cdpkook132

scott*devin said:


> Well my 33 and 15 will never leave  but i was looking for a set of 30 and 12 for 3d but settled with 27 and 14 Lol gotta take the deals!


Yep I have the 30/12" combo now.

Also picked up a 24" for a windbar. I just need more weights especially in black


----------



## Robin Hall

Cdpkook132 said:


>


This is a great looking set up.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Thanks Erick! Great stabilizers. I will get a full bow pic tonight.


----------



## Styles

My wife's Doinker!! Haha. That sounds funny!!


----------



## scott*devin

Cdpkook132 said:


> Yep I have the 30/12" combo now.
> 
> Also picked up a 24" for a windbar. I just need more weights especially in black


Ya me too and ah im jealous


----------



## Cdpkook132




----------



## Unk Bond

Styles said:


> View attachment 1613047
> 
> My wife's Doinker!! Haha. That sounds funny!!


Hello All
I envy her, she has a very nice form. Meant in a archery term. Later


----------



## bowtecha

Colin are you running a 10 degree offset for your main on your ultra elite?

Well here's my new set up doinker platinum hi mods, absolutely flawless...

30" main 6 oz. out front, 12" platinum hi mod with 12 oz.










And here is the platinum hunter that ill be going on my matrix


----------



## Cdpkook132

It's actually a 15 degree on the ultra. Although I think I prefer a 10. Also have a straight to mess around with.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Very nice! these platinums are stiff! 

like the rest


----------



## scott*devin

I get pics up of mine when tapatalk will stop bein slow


----------



## Cdpkook132

scott*devin said:


> I get pics up of mine when tapatalk will stop bein slow


Photobucket


----------



## bowtecha

Cdpkook132 said:


> It's actually a 15 degree on the ultra. Although I think I prefer a 10. Also have a straight to mess around with.


Do you think the offset mounts help at all? Well first off is that your indoor set up or outdoor?


----------



## bowtecha

Cdpkook132 said:


> Very nice! these platinums are stiff!
> 
> like the rest


Haha yeah I'm lovin it man both the bars and rest


----------



## Cdpkook132

bowtecha said:


> Do you think the offset mounts help at all? Well first off is that your indoor set up or outdoor?


Ultra is for 3D but currently they are all setup pretty much the same. The angled QD sure makes the bow hold differently. It's hard to describe really try one of you can. It's worth a look.

I like the PSB as well.

If I had more then one pro pod I could set them all up I guess!


----------



## bowtecha

Yeah I was thinking about getting both a 10 degree offset and a psb but ill wait a little further Down the road see if I can get a good combo with the set up I have now, the only thing I hate about using a high mount for side bars is the get in your way too often


----------



## Cdpkook132

Play with what ya got. I ran my bars straight out straight back last year for 3D. Lots of weights! Keep building up it does help


----------



## Robin Hall

Styles said:


> View attachment 1613047
> 
> My wife's Doinker!! Haha. That sounds funny!!


Hey it's a pink small Doinker Dish, don't see too many of those out there


----------



## scott*devin

27 and 14 on the blue bow 

33 and 15 on the black bow - wish they were 30 and 12 

Oh and these are platinum bars with 421's - which I need more of ;-)


----------



## Hoosier bowman

scott*devin said:


> View attachment 1617594
> 
> 
> View attachment 1617595
> 
> 
> View attachment 1617596
> 
> 
> 27 and 14 on the blue bow
> 
> 33 and 15 on the black bow - wish they were 30 and 12
> 
> Oh and these are platinum bars with 421's - which I need more of ;-)


Nice rigs! You can never have too many 421's!!!


----------



## scott*devin

Hoosier bowman said:


> Nice rigs! You can never have too many 421's!!!


Thanks and oh I'm short I need double what I have now. Lol.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

scott*devin said:


> Thanks and oh I'm short I need double what I have now. Lol.


I'm in the same boat. Only have 28 oz to play with between three bows.... I just need to buy a ton more 4oz-ers....


----------



## scott*devin

Hoosier bowman said:


> I'm in the same boat. Only have 28 oz to play with between three bows.... I just need to buy a ton more 4oz-ers....


I only have 36 and 14 of them are black.


----------



## Cdpkook132

A buddy of mine just mailed 32oz of weight to me this morning! Ill post my windbar setup when they get here. 

PM me if you need weights.


----------



## scott*devin

Anyone got a set of 30 and 12 platinum hi mods they wanna trade for a set of 33 and 15 or 14 your choice ;-)


----------



## scott*devin

Cdpkook132 said:


> A buddy of mine just mailed 32oz of weight to me this morning! Ill post my windbar setup when they get here.
> 
> PM me if you need weights.


Black or silver weights?


----------



## bowtechlx

I just ordered some quadra flexes does anyone use them or know any info about them?


----------



## Cdpkook132

bowtechlx said:


> I just ordered some quadra flexes does anyone use them or know any info about them?


I think you would be better suited going with a set off Fatty's or advancee's. The quadrafflex stabs just aren't very stiff. You'll get a sloppy shot and take longer to Get the pin to settle


----------



## bowtechlx

Cdpkook132 said:


> I think you would be better suited going with a set off Fatty's or advancee's. The quadrafflex stabs just aren't very stiff. You'll get a sloppy shot and take longer to Get the pin to settle


Darn I wish I would have researched them a little more now. Wonder if robbin hall would let me trade them in lol.


----------



## Altec111

Platinums or Fattys... decisions, decisions! 

Any input here guys? 

New ProComp XL - used 95% indoors at 20 yards. I like the cost of the Fattys - but are they stiff enough? Do they look goofy?


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Altec111 said:


> Platinums or Fattys... decisions, decisions!
> 
> Any input here guys?
> 
> New ProComp XL - used 95% indoors at 20 yards. I like the cost of the Fattys - but are they stiff enough? Do they look goofy?


The Platinums are a lot stiffer, but the Fatty's are great. IMHO if you are running more than about 15 oz out back the Platinums will be better. About 8 up front and Platinums become desirable. I am running 12"-17oz. & 27"-8oz. on Fatty's and I will be switching to Platinums for a more solid shot. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Altec111

Hoosier bowman said:


> The Platinums are a lot stiffer, but the Fatty's are great. IMHO if you are running more than about 15 oz out back the Platinums will be better. About 8 up front and Platinums become desirable. I am running 12"-17oz. & 27"-8oz. on Fatty's and I will be switching to Platinums for a more solid shot.
> 
> Hope this helps.



I run pretty light weight on the stabs. Maybe the Fattys are a better options for my style.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Altec111 said:


> I run pretty light weight on the stabs. Maybe the Fattys are a better options for my style.


If you think about it as stiffness/$ I don't think the fatties can be beat. I do think though the 421 weights or equivalent are a good upgrade though.


----------



## bowtecha

Like to try a set of fattys next to my platinums to see the difference at the shot


----------



## scott*devin

bowtecha said:


> Like to try a set of fattys next to my platinums to see the difference at the shot


Not much until you get about 6 ounces up fron and 16ish on the back.


----------



## bowtechlx

Here is my new doinker elite fatty setup on my bowtech target tribute. Im torn between the 6" elite target sidebar or the 12" fatty sidebar. They feel about the same when shooting so I guess it comes down to looks. What one would you pic. Here are some pics.








Or








Here are some close-up shots.








Or








Here are a few more from different angels. 
































Thanks for any help in advance. Brad

Sent from my tin can, using tin can talk lol


----------



## scott*devin

the 12 inch fatty


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Just got my email today and my Lost Camo Unity Package is on its way can't wait to get it.


----------



## Robin Hall

All these rigs look great!!!!!!


----------



## seafaris

Doinker Elite Supreme on the front.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

I need a Doink On sticker or ten......



Robin Hall said:


> All these rigs look great!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1627152


----------



## bowtechlx

Ttt


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Look what came UPS today YEAH BABY they are here. They look great and I cant wait to play with them some tomorrow


----------



## Hoosier bowman

rednecbowhunter said:


> Look what came UPS today YEAH BABY they are here. They look great and I cant wait to play with them some tomorrow


That's going to be awesome! 12" & 10" it looks like...? Should help you hold SOLID!


----------



## asa1485

Gonna look good Nathan!


----------



## Cdpkook132




----------



## rednecbowhunter

here is a quick pic of them on the bow. Im running 7 um front and 3 on the back, going to try and shoot it some tomorrow and fine tune it. I do have one question though. what should the 12" and the 10" measure without weights cause mine measure 12 and 10 with no weights. any way here is a pics. will take better pics tomorrow.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Cdpkook132 said:


>


Wow. That is a ton of front weight. I know a few guys who run 15-16 up front but looks like you have more like 20 oz out front...? 

I bet it holds SOLID!


----------



## Cdpkook132

Hoosier bowman said:


> Wow. That is a ton of front weight. I know a few guys who run 15-16 up front but looks like you have more like 20 oz out front...?
> 
> I bet it holds SOLID!


20oz on the front (24") and 16oz on the back (14") shoots well in the wind and holds really well. Been loving the weight forward setups!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Cdpkook132 said:


> 20oz on the front (24") and 16oz on the back (14") shoots well in the wind and holds really well. Been loving the weight forward setups!


I dunno if I'm going to go 30" or 27" front for my Platinums, but I do like front weight. Right now I only have like 28 oz total to play with between two bows, but I'm getting a bunch more soon. I like at least 17 oz on the back and never less than 8 in front. I'll probably end up going 27" front with like 12-16 ounces.... (I hate my bow bouncing around in the wind...)

Really I don't see the point in a light rig....?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

rednecbowhunter said:


> Look what came UPS today YEAH BABY they are here. They look great and I cant wait to play with them some tomorrow


I currently shoot B-Stinger bars, but I am seriously considering ordering one of these set-ups. Haven't owned a set of Doinker bars in many years. Obviously y'all like these, but what if any difference would I see with the Doinker bars, such as feel at the shot?


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

rednecbowhunter said:


> here is a quick pic of them on the bow. Im running 7 um front and 3 on the back, going to try and shoot it some tomorrow and fine tune it. I do have one question though. what should the 12" and the 10" measure without weights cause mine measure 12 and 10 with no weights. any way here is a pics. will take better pics tomorrow.


This combo looks killer, super nice rig you got there!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

TREESTANDSNYPER said:


> This combo looks killer, super nice rig you got there!


thanks man It will look better once i get my camo limbs on it


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER

Very cool, should look awesome!


----------



## Altec111

Platinums!


----------



## Cdpkook132

Altec111 said:


> Platinums!


Very nice!


----------



## Robin Hall

Hoosier bowman said:


> I need a Doink On sticker or ten......


It's all in the works!!! Working on the Doinker Gear shop right now in fact, Apparel, decals and other merchandise soon to come. We have all been just so busy the past couple months at Doinkerville it has been hard to work on everything with the orders coming in no stop .....not complaining and thank you all for the support. Factory running 24/7 and slowly but surly the Merchandise line is getting worked on but our main focus is Doinker and Precision Balance right now ;-)

Erick J. Hall
Vice President
Leven Ind.Inc.


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Sounds great. I will need a Doinker decal for the bow room and the truck.


----------



## Robin Hall

rednecbowhunter said:


> Sounds great. I will need a Doinker decal for the bow room and the truck.


We will have small D Logo and Bigger ones as well as small Doinker and large ones.....very soon ;-)


----------



## rednecbowhunter

Sweet


----------



## asa1485

Robin Hall said:


> It's all in the works!!! Working on the Doinker Gear shop right now in fact, Apparel, decals and other merchandise soon to come. We have all been just so busy the past couple months at Doinkerville it has been hard to work on everything with the orders coming in no stop .....not complaining and thank you all for the support. Factory running 24/7 and slowly but surly the Merchandise line is getting worked on but our main focus is Doinker and Precision Balance right now ;-)
> 
> Erick J. Hall
> Vice President
> Leven Ind.Inc.


OK,,,,,now let me pause and wipe the drool from my face................


----------



## Cdpkook132

Is it going to sac religious to take the doinkers off and run straight 5/16-24 weights on my doinkers. Contemplating making the switch


----------



## Robin Hall

Cdpkook132 said:


> Is it going to sac religious to take the doinkers off and run straight 5/16-24 weights on my doinkers. Contemplating making the switch


No, but you will get unwanted vibes for sure as the carbon is super stiff. We designed the Platinums to be able to do this so if you had spent a bunch of money on other stab companies weights you could still use them on the Doinker.


----------



## Dbrisc

Robin Hall said:


> It's all in the works!!! Working on the Doinker Gear shop right now in fact, Apparel, decals and other merchandise soon to come. We have all been just so busy the past couple months at Doinkerville it has been hard to work on everything with the orders coming in no stop .....not complaining and thank you all for the support. Factory running 24/7 and slowly but surly the Merchandise line is getting worked on but our main focus is Doinker and Precision Balance right now ;-)
> 
> Erick J. Hall
> Vice President
> Leven Ind.Inc.


:thumbs_up

Can't wait to get some stickers and other items!


----------



## Cdpkook132

Robin Hall said:


> No, but you will get unwanted vibes for sure as the carbon is super stiff. We designed the Platinums to be able to do this so if you had spent a bunch of money on other stab companies weights you could still use them on the Doinker.


Vibes aren't the issue. 20oz on the doinker still flops around a good bit. I have gotten it as tight as it will go as well, tightening with tools from the inside and then putting the connection stud back on. I may just make the jump and do it


----------



## Robin Hall

Cdpkook132 said:


> Vibes aren't the issue. 20oz on the doinker still flops around a good bit. I have gotten it as tight as it will go as well, tightening with tools from the inside and then putting the connection stud back on. I may just make the jump and do it


You can use a Doinker adapter screw and still use the 421 weights as well.


----------



## Sgt. Fury

Question:

On the new Platinum Hunter models, which camo pattern offered by Doinker is the closest to RealTree AP -- the color of my new 2013 Elite Answer bow?

- Next Camo G1 ?

or

- Next Camo Vista?


----------



## ocn

Sgt. Fury said:


> Question:
> 
> On the new Platinum Hunter models, which camo pattern offered by Doinker is the closest to RealTree AP -- the color of my new 2013 Elite Answer bow?
> 
> - Next Camo G1 ?
> 
> or
> 
> - Next Camo Vista?


X2 on that question ^^^


----------



## Sgt. Fury

I'm assuming the "G1" , however my visual assumptions are as good as Helen Keller's!


----------



## Robin Hall

I would say G1.....if it had more green like the APG then Vista


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Robin Hall said:


> It's all in the works!!! Working on the Doinker Gear shop right now in fact, Apparel, decals and other merchandise soon to come. We have all been just so busy the past couple months at Doinkerville it has been hard to work on everything with the orders coming in no stop .....not complaining and thank you all for the support. Factory running 24/7 and slowly but surly the Merchandise line is getting worked on but our main focus is Doinker and Precision Balance right now ;-)
> 
> Erick J. Hall
> Vice President
> Leven Ind.Inc.


That sounds deliciously awesome!


----------



## Robin Hall

Have a great day with your family and friends....Doink on!


----------



## asa1485

Happy Easter all!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Robin Hall said:


> View attachment 1636984
> 
> 
> Have a great day with your family and friends....Doink on!





asa1485 said:


> Happy Easter all!


Done. Good Easter indeed! Hope everyone else did as well!


----------



## Robin Hall

Stop by and say high and don't forget to pick up a Doinker shirt ;-)


----------



## RCR_III

Where are you able to buy the black 4-2-1 weights? I've also been thinking about angling my front stabilizer down. I'm just not sure about 5,10, or 15 degrees. Any feedback on this?


----------



## Robin Hall

RCR_III said:


> Where are you able to buy the black 4-2-1 weights? I've also been thinking about angling my front stabilizer down. I'm just not sure about 5,10, or 15 degrees. Any feedback on this?


From just about any archery shop, if they dont have them...they can order them or you can buy them direct.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

RCR_III said:


> Where are you able to buy the black 4-2-1 weights? I've also been thinking about angling my front stabilizer down. I'm just not sure about 5,10, or 15 degrees. Any feedback on this?


I am going to go 10-degrees down on my 3D bow and my Target bow (14-oz/27" front & 19-oz/15" rear). Prolly gonna do 15-degree on Hunting bow (8-oz/10" front & 7-oz/8" rear).


----------



## Robin Hall

Have a great day!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Robin Hall said:


> Have a great day!
> 
> View attachment 1641122


That is the background on my phone....


----------



## bowtechlx

bowtechlx said:


> Here is my new doinker elite fatty setup on my bowtech target tribute. Im torn between the 6" elite target sidebar or the 12" fatty sidebar. They feel about the same when shooting so I guess it comes down to looks. What one would you pic. Here are some pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some close-up shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few more from different angels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help in advance. Brad
> 
> Sent from my tin can, using tin can talk lol


So I've been shooting them for a week, and boy are they awesome. I decided to go with the fatty side bar, and the elite fatty main bar. Im running 8oz out front and 12.4oz out on the side bar. All I can say is that this is a lethal combination of weight for them. They hold great, I am so impressed with them so far. Im shooting 8" groups at 70 yards with this setup. I cant wait to slay some foam with them on the 3d course this sunday. My bow is already pretty heavy so this is about as heavy as im going to go with the weights, but if you have a set of the fattys I would highly recommend you try this weight combination out. I will post a few pics in a couple minutes.

Sent from my stone tablet chiseled with steel lol


----------



## bowtechlx

Here are the photo's
















8oz up front on the 27" elite fatty main bar








14.4oz out back on the 12" fatty sidebar ( dampener is flexing a little bit lol )








































Sent from my tin can, using tin can talk lol


----------



## Hoosier bowman

bowtechlx said:


> Here are the photo's
> 8oz up front on the 27" elite fatty main bar
> 
> 14.4oz out back on the 12" fatty sidebar ( dampener is flexing a little bit lol )


Very nice! I knew you'd throw more weights on there....


----------



## Robin Hall

bowtechlx said:


> Here are the photo's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8oz up front on the 27" elite fatty main bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14.4oz out back on the 12" fatty sidebar ( dampener is flexing a little bit lol )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my tin can, using tin can talk lol


Good choice going with the Fatty sidebar ;-)


----------



## Robin Hall

Stop by and say hi to Doinker Pro Gary to get help on your set up.


----------



## asa1485

Ah man. Sorry I had to work this weekend!! Would love to stop by. I will be playing at a local shoot tomorrow after work though!! Platinums loaded and ready!!


----------



## Robin Hall

Thank you for all the interest in these.....we are waiting on our vendor to be able to find time to get to them. Since we signed up with them a couple months ago 16 other companies have signed up so they are swamped and when we signed with them they were currently 8 weeks behind ;-( Thank you for your patience and understanding.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Those shirts look awesome! They will be worth the wait!


----------



## Luv2shoot3D

When are the new stabs come out and about cost


----------



## Robin Hall

Luv2shoot3D said:


> When are the new stabs come out and about cost


Our mold is done for the dampener, Packaging received friday, decals will be done this week for the carbon, carbon will be done for first run in two weeks, we machine all the parts for them this week for first run, apply for the patent this coming week and website launches as soon as the carbon is done. So we will have Precision Balance complete and online very soon ;-)

We are shooting for a $140 MSRP for a 30" and it will not only look cool, it will include two 1oz weights and dampener....it will also be stiff and only have an O.D. of .640"


----------



## asa1485

Sounds like they will be very nice. As to be expected....LOL


----------



## asa1485

2 Different kinds of Doinkers. Can you spot them?


----------



## ex-wolverine

Here is mine


----------



## asa1485

Very nice


----------



## asa1485

2 more used here also. One is obvious. What about the other?


----------



## Droptine Archer

asa1485 said:


> 2 Different kinds of Doinkers. Can you spot them?
> 
> View attachment 1652601


A Sight EZE and two PeeWee Doinkers


----------



## Droptine Archer

asa1485 said:


> 2 more used here also. One is obvious. What about the other?
> 
> View attachment 1652617


Looks like Platinum Bars, Platinum QDC, PAVBM with a drop Swing Arm, and a Large Doinker Supreme with rubber end cap.


----------



## asa1485

Ding ding!!! Sharp eye


----------



## asa1485

Woohoo!! Went to a 3D shoot in the neighboring state. Shot men's open class. Took 1st and had highest score of the tournament........................Doinkers Rock!!


----------



## sharver

My wife looked at the title and said "What the [email protected]$k!" Lmao

insanity cpx. pse 9.5


----------



## Droptine Archer

asa1485 said:


> Woohoo!! Went to a 3D shoot in the neighboring state. Shot men's open class. Took 1st and had highest score of the tournament........................Doinkers Rock!!
> 
> View attachment 1653315
> View attachment 1653316


Nicely Done!


----------



## enigmeow

works nice


----------



## enigmeow

smooth


----------



## asa1485

sharver said:


> My wife looked at the title and said "What the [email protected]$k!" Lmao
> 
> insanity cpx. pse 9.5


LOL....I imagine that happens a good bit.........


----------



## asa1485

enigmeow said:


> View attachment 1653335
> works nice


Very nice.


----------



## asa1485

Droptine Archer said:


> Nicely Done!


Why,,,,thank you very much. I appreciate that.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

enigmeow said:


> View attachment 1653335
> works nice


Nice!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

So in the spirit of ASA's game what's on my 3D bow..?


----------



## Robin Hall

Doinker Hunt Staff Cory Benge with his Montana Turkey!


----------



## Robin Hall

Erika Jones on FIRE!!! To clarify, she is the first Women's Pro-Freestyle to do this in one year ;-)


----------



## chaded

If UPS would hurry up today I would be able to add a picture of mine.


----------



## Robin Hall

Doinker Hunt Staff Predro on his Africa shoot


----------



## chaded

Here's mine! Just got it a a little earlier today. Awesome!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

chaded said:


> Here's mine! Just got it a a little earlier today. Awesome!
> 
> View attachment 1654534


Awesome setup man! I love the Platinum Hunters!


----------



## Underground




----------



## asa1485

Very nice everyone!


----------



## asa1485

Wittle Doinker


----------



## Hoosier bowman

IBO Bedford anyone?


----------



## Cdpkook132

Who's got an extra thumb spur? Mine is somewhere on a 3D course


----------



## bowtecha

Cdpkook132 said:


> Who's got an extra thumb spur? Mine is somewhere on a 3D course


Ehhh what do you need a thumb spur for brother


----------



## Cdpkook132

bowtecha said:


> Ehhh what do you need a thumb spur for brother


To tighten and loosen stabilizers off the QD's easier.


----------



## bowtecha

Cdpkook132 said:


> To tighten and loosen stabilizers off the QD's easier.


Ya ya ya quit being a girl :lol: just giving you a hard time brother


----------



## Cdpkook132

bowtecha said:


> Ya ya ya quit being a girl :lol: just giving you a hard time brother


It gets them much tighter and makes breaking down all the parts to the tactical easier as well. I had It On my quiver and it went missing


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Has anyone with a Doinker Tactical attempted to add quick disconnects to the tactical mount?? I am just curious because I love my tactical but I do like to hard case my bow during hunting season. If someone has a couple doinker qd's and a tactical I would like to see what it looks like and how it feels.


----------



## asa1485

Yours will not fit in the case with it on?


----------



## RCR_III

Cdpkook132 said:


> Who's got an extra thumb spur? Mine is somewhere on a 3D course


If you're still needing one pm me your mailing address I'll mail you the extra one I've got.


----------



## Robin Hall

DedDeerWalking said:


> Has anyone with a Doinker Tactical attempted to add quick disconnects to the tactical mount?? I am just curious because I love my tactical but I do like to hard case my bow during hunting season. If someone has a couple doinker qd's and a tactical I would like to see what it looks like and how it feels.


it can be done,you would just need to take a 5/16-14 thread bolt long enough to go through the mount and put a nut on the back side....tighten it down and attach that to the QDC. You will have to loosen the bolt and nut once mounted to get the right position you desire but it does work ;-)


----------



## Cdpkook132

RCR_III said:


> If you're still needing one pm me your mailing address I'll mail you the extra one I've got.


PM sent! Lifesaver


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Robin Hall said:


> it can be done,you would just need to take a 5/16-14 thread bolt long enough to go through the mount and put a nut on the back side....tighten it down and attach that to the QDC. You will have to loosen the bolt and nut once mounted to get the right position you desire but it does work ;-)


I am not understanding this 100 percent. I can be a little slow. If anyone has the time to show me in a pic or a sketch I would much appreciate it!!


----------



## Cdpkook132

DedDeerWalking said:


> I am not understanding this 100 percent. I can be a little slow. If anyone has the time to show me in a pic or a sketch I would much appreciate it!!


I'll see if I can post a pic later tonight or tomorrow. I am not quite sure what he was saying either but I have an idea on how it can be done.


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Thanks man. Appreciate it!


----------



## asa1485

Even at work


----------



## bowtecha

asa1485 said:


> Even at work
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1672621


NICE!

Are the shooter shirts available yet?


----------



## asa1485

bowtecha said:


> NICE!
> 
> Are the shooter shirts available yet?


I have no idea. Have not seen anyone with one


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Cdpkook132 said:


> I'll see if I can post a pic later tonight or tomorrow. I am not quite sure what he was saying either but I have an idea on how it can be done.


Any luck??


----------



## Cdpkook132

DedDeerWalking said:


> Any luck??


Sorry buddy. Been busy, ill try to get to it this evening


----------



## DedDeerWalking

No problem. That's understandable.


----------



## Cdpkook132

Standard QD w/ shorter 5/16-24 bolt




























I originally had this QD on a single side bar mount


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Awesome! I might have to give that a shot!


----------



## Robin Hall

Congratulations Team D!!!!









FYI, Senior Pro- Bill Sennick took 2nd


----------



## Robin Hall

This past weekend Doinker's Ladies Team "D" had a great weekend at the Easton Gator Cup in Florida, getting 1st & 2nd in Compound and 1st 3rd in Recurve! Keep up the great shooting ladies and Congratulations!


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Doink on!


----------



## owmygulay




----------



## leperkhaun

So i ordered my stabs the other week and was told it would be a while, just got my tracking number......evil now i know exactly how long i must suffer.


----------



## Droptine Archer

leperkhaun said:


> So i ordered my stabs the other week and was told it would be a while, just got my tracking number......evil now i know exactly how long i must suffer.


I'll keep ya in my prayers....


----------



## Hoosier bowman

leperkhaun said:


> So i ordered my stabs the other week and was told it would be a while, just got my tracking number......evil now i know exactly how long i must suffer.


Pretty sure that kind of torture is illegal.....

I feel ya man I've been there before... it will be worth the wait though!!!


----------



## asa1485

LOL....We all have


----------



## DedDeerWalking

Modified Tactical.


----------



## asa1485

Looks like a winning combo


----------



## Jwilley




----------



## asa1485

Got to play with my Doinkers after dark!!

So, once a year a local club puts on a **** shoot. It is an archery tournament where we start after dark and shoot at 3D lifesized **** targets. All we have to see by is one 2D cell flashlight at a time and it has to be shined on the target. So, seeing your sight is tough aat best. I have lost by as little as 1 point (last year). Well not this year!! Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!! Took first place (closest person in my class was 20 points back) with the overall high score to boot.

Just got finished and home at 12am


----------



## DedDeerWalking

That's awesome!! Nice work man.


----------



## asa1485

Thank you very much.


----------



## bucks/bulls

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Robin Hall

asa1485 said:


> Got to play with my Doinkers after dark!!
> 
> So, once a year a local club puts on a **** shoot. It is an archery tournament where we start after dark and shoot at 3D lifesized **** targets. All we have to see by is one 2D cell flashlight at a time and it has to be shined on the target. So, seeing your sight is tough aat best. I have lost by as little as 1 point (last year). Well not this year!! Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!! Took first place (closest person in my class was 20 points back) with the overall high score to boot.
> 
> Just got finished and home at 12am
> 
> View attachment 1689472
> View attachment 1689473


That shoot sounds like a lot of fun! Congratulations on the big win!


----------



## Robin Hall

bucks/bulls said:


> Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


This Doinker Elite Field Stabilizer turns back the clock a little.....prior 2002 model.

If it's not broke.......don't fix it!


----------



## Robin Hall

Happy Fathers Day to all Archery Dad's out there.....have a great day!


----------



## asa1485

Robin Hall said:


> That shoot sounds like a lot of fun! Congratulations on the big win!


Thanks Erick. Doinkers sure helped make it possible!


----------



## Peacedjc

Just got mine!!! Love it!!!










BOWTECH INSANITY CPX 

373g #70 334fps fast enough


----------



## Robin Hall

Peacedjc said:


> Just got mine!!! Love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOWTECH INSANITY CPX
> 
> 373g #70 334fps fast enough


Thats awesome....A-Bar was many, many years in the works. We are very pleased with the final design as it offers so many options and just works. Shoot Straight.....Doink On!!!


----------



## Peacedjc

Robin Hall said:


> Thats awesome....A-Bar was many, many years in the works. We are very pleased with the final design as it offers so many options and just works. Shoot Straight.....Doink On!!!


It is a great stabilizer. I'm thinking about adding the mini dishes to the ends. Would I benefit from them?? They are gonna cost me 120$ plus shipping.


BOWTECH INSANITY CPX 

373g #70 334fps fast enough


----------



## Robin Hall

Well it will absorb a lot more vibration and offer you a greater range of weight displacement and look super cool..... if your not sure that you want to spend the extra money don't do it. I can't say it will perform any better to where you will shoot more X's than the way it comes standard. I will say I had one set up that way and it was the coolest looking stabilizer I had ever put together and shot awesome!


----------



## rednecbowhunter

asa1485 said:


> Thanks Erick. Doinkers sure helped make it possible!


Pete your just lucky I wasn't there to compete with. LOL. congrats man. I believe one of those years it was me that beat you.


----------



## Lerssi

I received my Doinker Tactical today. Shouldn't there be a bolt included to attach the stabilizer to the bow? At least their website says: " 1 Bolt to attach it to the bow". Couldn't find it. The sales package was factory sealed, vacuum seal intact, so I think nothing has fallen out. 

So does anyone know if this is how it is supposed to be, or has other Tactical owners got the bolt included? This is no big deal for me, I can drive to the pro-shop and buy one. Though the Tactical is a bit on the expensive side and IMO it would be nice if everything was included.


----------



## Underground

Lerssi said:


> I received my Doinker Tactical today. Shouldn't there be a bolt included to attach the stabilizer to the bow? At least their website says: " 1 Bolt to attach it to the bow". Couldn't find it. The sales package was factory sealed, vacuum seal intact, so I think nothing has fallen out.
> 
> So does anyone know if this is how it is supposed to be, or has other Tactical owners got the bolt included? This is no big deal for me, I can drive to the pro-shop and buy one. Though the Tactical is a bit on the expensive side and IMO it would be nice if everything was included.


You should have one in the package.... 

I had the same problem, drove back to the shop...and was given one out of another pack.


----------



## Underground




----------



## NEVADAPRO

Well....would have finished 3rd at the Big Sky Open in Grand Junction (in the Senior Flights Division) but they decided to lump the Championship and Flights Divisions together AFTER the shoot was over!! So instead...I was 12th in the Senior Championship Division. I hadn't shot since January (due to my 7th back surgery 3 months ago) and I had 6 strands on my main string break during the shoot (over the two days)!! Nothing like chasing arrows around with your sight!!LOL!! But the bow held rock solid with my Doinker Estremo set-up!! Just awesome bars!!

My bow shoulder is too far up!! Still fighting my back after the surgery!! Can't wait until I'm back to 100%!! As good as the OK Archery DST-40/Doinker Estremo combo is working WITH my flaws...it should really be awesome when I get my shoulder back down!!LOL!!! God bless, Todd


----------



## Hoosier bowman

NEVADAPRO said:


> Well....would have finished 3rd at the Big Sky Open in Grand Junction (in the Senior Flights Division) but they decided to lump the Championship and Flights Divisions together AFTER the shoot was over!! So instead...I was 12th in the Senior Championship Division. I hadn't shot since January (due to my 7th back surgery 3 months ago) and I had 6 strands on my main string break during the shoot (over the two days)!! Nothing like chasing arrows around with your sight!!LOL!! But the bow held rock solid with my Doinker Estremo set-up!! Just awesome bars!!
> 
> My bow shoulder is too far up!! Still fighting my back after the surgery!! Can't wait until I'm back to 100%!! As good as the OK Archery DST-40/Doinker Estremo combo is working WITH my flaws...it should really be awesome when I get my shoulder back down!!LOL!!! God bless, Todd
> 
> View attachment 1692318
> 
> 
> View attachment 1692319
> 
> 
> View attachment 1692320
> 
> 
> View attachment 1692321


Hey good job sticking with it!!! At least you know you shot well! That is all that truly matters. Equipment failures suck but you stepped up and shot good despite gimpy shoulder... You da man!


----------



## NEVADAPRO

Thanks!! I appreciate it! It was a fun shoot even with the problems. God bless, Todd




Hoosier bowman said:


> Hey good job sticking with it!!! At least you know you shot well! That is all that truly matters. Equipment failures suck but you stepped up and shot good despite gimpy shoulder... You da man!


----------



## sa-shooter

X-Vehicle FTE said:


>


Sweet TV man, what is the aspect ratio? :shade:


----------



## asa1485

rednecbowhunter said:


> Pete your just lucky I wasn't there to compete with. LOL. congrats man. I believe one of those years it was me that beat you.


Beat? LOL.......Nah as we were shooting in different classes. But you did indeed win one


----------



## Wolfey

Here's my tactical.


----------



## NEVADAPRO

The Tactical set-up is awesome!! What a great design and super adjustable!! 




Wolfey said:


> Here's my tactical.
> View attachment 1693611
> View attachment 1693612


----------



## Wolfey

NEVADAPRO said:


> The Tactical set-up is awesome!! What a great design and super adjustable!!


Yeah I love this setup. I'm adding an aosm for a little more adjustability.


----------



## Robin Hall

Yes, one should have been included in the package....Really sorry it was not there. Just call up the factory monday and they will ship one out to you at no charge. Doinker 661-948-7900



Lerssi said:


> I received my Doinker Tactical today. Shouldn't there be a bolt included to attach the stabilizer to the bow? At least their website says: " 1 Bolt to attach it to the bow". Couldn't find it. The sales package was factory sealed, vacuum seal intact, so I think nothing has fallen out.
> 
> So does anyone know if this is how it is supposed to be, or has other Tactical owners got the bolt included? This is no big deal for me, I can drive to the pro-shop and buy one. Though the Tactical is a bit on the expensive side and IMO it would be nice if everything was included.


----------



## Cdpkook132

I'm in a predicament and don't know which bow to shoot at sunrise. 

Here is the burner with doinker platinums


----------



## Robin Hall

Congrats to Doinker Pro's Gary Studt for his 1st place and Darrin Christenberry for his Second place


----------



## Robin Hall

Great shooting Doinker Ladies.......Congratulations!


----------



## asa1485

Wow. Team Doinker is on a roll!! Congrats and to all the great shooters


----------



## asa1485

Keeping the best up top.


Anyone seen the new shirts yet?


----------



## owmygulay

My new elite pulse with the tactical.


----------



## Wolfey

This started as a tactical but I added a 6" carbon extension and an aosm. It holds great now. Might add a qdc.


----------



## Robin Hall

Team Doinker shooting it up at the 2013 US Open......Great shooting everyone, keep it up!!!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Robin Hall said:


> Team Doinker shooting it up at the 2013 US Open......Great shooting everyone, keep it up!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1710644
> 
> View attachment 1710645
> 
> View attachment 1710646
> 
> View attachment 1710647


Congrats to all! Awesome shooting guys!!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Congrats to Erika Jones on hammering out some more Gold!!!!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

...and of course A NEW WORLD RECORD!


----------



## Robin Hall

Congratulations to Pro-Archer Jamie Van Natta for her 1st place in Women's Freestyle at the 2013 NFAA Nationals this past weekend.....Great shooting!


----------



## Robin Hall

Mike Pestilli takes 1st @ NFAA Nationals this past weekend in Amateur Male Freestyle......Congratulations Mike!!!


----------



## asa1485

Congrats to all the fine shooters and to Team Doinker!! You guys are on fire


----------



## Robin Hall

If your on the way to the ASA Classic this weekend......come check out all the great products we have to offer and chat with Doinker Pro, Gary Studt on how to balance your bow and remove unwanted Vibration.


----------



## asa1485

Should be a blast. Gary is a great guy and knows his stuff


----------



## Robin Hall

This Girl Is On Fire! Congratulations Erika....you earned it!


----------



## Robin Hall

Alex Wifler set a New Jr World Record this past weekend at the Canadian Nationals with a solid 356, breaking the previous record of 355 set by Braden Gellenthien. 
Congratulations alex on some fine shooting.......not bad for just recently picking up a compound bow after putting down his recurve for some time while his broken arm heals!


----------



## Robin Hall

Congratulations to Team Doinkers UK men for shooting great at the British Champs .......Doink on!


----------



## Robin Hall

The beautiful Danielle Brown at the top of the podium for womens compound at the British Championships! Congratulations Danielle of some great shooting ;-)


----------



## asa1485

Congrats! I tell you, Doinker has been on fire!!! Going this weekend to my final 3D shoot of the year. Hope to bring home another win for the Team


----------



## Robin Hall

Very first Doinker Hat made on our new machine, changes will be made to perfect the production run ones but this design will be very much the same.... Will be available next week ;-)









We will have many different styles of hats and different Doinker designs available soon ;-)


----------



## asa1485

Man, that will be just what I need to cover up my ugly when out and about....LOL Sharp looking Erick


----------



## Robin Hall

We have finally started running our first production run of hats! These are great looking Trucker hats with the snap back so they will fit almost everyone and you won't overheat in the sun as the mesh allows your head to breath. Lots of embroidery on this hat.....5" design with almost 11,000 stitches. We will be selling these starting today for $20, just call us at the factory and to place your order 661-948-7900, orders start shipping today ;-)









More up close photos to follow


----------



## asa1485

Those are saawweeeeeett!!


----------



## Robin Hall

Albina Loginova of Russia takes GOLD at the 4th Stage of the World Cup in Wroclaw, Poland this past weekend in Women's Compound Individual! She also took SILVER in the 2 person Mixed Team event as well Congratulations on some great shooting!


----------



## Robin Hall

USA's Erika Jones had a great week at the Poland Stage 4 World Cup and took medals in three different events while there! FYI, the Team event consists of three ladies all working together, Mixed team is Male and Female working together. Great shooting Erika!


----------



## Robin Hall

Dave Cousins helped bring home the GOLD for USA Men's Compound Team along with Reo Wilde & Braden Gellenthien at the 4th Stage of the World Cup in Wroclaw, Poland this past weekend! Congrats Team USA!!!


----------



## Cdpkook132

Doinker cleaning up!


----------



## dschonbrun

Hey Erick,

I'll ring you about the hats and such... would love to get some patches.

Cheers,
Dave 



Robin Hall said:


> We have finally started running our first production run of hats! These are great looking Trucker hats with the snap back so they will fit almost everyone and you won't overheat in the sun as the mesh allows your head to breath. Lots of embroidery on this hat.....5" design with almost 11,000 stitches. We will be selling these starting today for $20, just call us at the factory and to place your order 661-948-7900, orders start shipping today ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1742748
> 
> 
> More up close photos to follow


----------



## bowtechlx

Tactical on my insanity cpx. 


















































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Robin Hall

Great looking bow!


----------



## asa1485

Indeed!! Sweet rig


----------



## asa1485

Waiting on the brown truck,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## asa1485

Well Santa came today. Well, one of his helpers that drives the big brown truck with a goody box for little ole me.

Don't be hatin!

I will give a full honest review just as soon as I can.

But I will say this. I love the hat. It is one of the better ones I have had and I have had many, many hats in my time. It breathes and does not fold or collapse on your head when you put in on like soo many of the others do. Heck it's only $20. They have to have that much in the design stitching alone!!! I promise you ( something I *never* is make a promise on here) that you will not be disappointed in this hat. If you are, let me know and I will apologise to everyone on here.

Anybody local wants to see or try anything on their bow, anything just hit me up

Until later. All you get for now i pics......LOL


----------



## asa1485

OK . As promised here goes a quicky.

After doing nothing more than taking them out of the wrappers and putting on my AM35 I headed out the door. Decided to try them out at 40 yards to see how they hold. This bow is setup for the Platinums with weight balanced a bit differently. So how did they do? Photo 1 and 2 show the 40 yard group. They hit a little low and right of where they normally do. But what do you expect. the weight placement is totally different and these are not quite as stiff (that stated with no way for me to accurately test the stiffness) as my Platinums.

After the shot I could not discern a bunch of difference in vibes. These have rubber (for lack of a better term) bushings that go around the threads and between the weights. So they are nicely suspended, The only vibe difference I could actually tell is from maybe the diameter or stiffness of the shaft itself. It is smaller in diameter than my Platinums. Both are same length 28 inches. But nothing I would notice in any way if I were not "looking" for it.

Weights are easy to replace/add/remove. Just unscrew the setscrew in the end cap and unscrew the end cap off of the bolt. If adding weight you will then need to unscrew the setscrew in the side of the bushing on the end of the shaft. Then with a wrag or by replacing the end cap, back out the bolt. You can get about 4 weight/bushing combos on the provided bolt and still be able to lock everything down. If you need more than that, you will need to change out the bolt for a longer one (avaiable from Precision Balance). Then just reassemble. If removing weight , do the same except just run the bolt in. Then reassemble. The weight and bushing combo on my scale weigh in at .954 ounces per weight.

You can also adjust the way the weights feel/react to some degree by how much you tighten down on the endcap. Want a stiff feel, tighten down tight. You want more reaction to the shot, loosen up on it.

Fit and finish are excellent. Gloss black finish with the blue Precision Balance logo (no carbon fiber weave visuals on these. Everything tight and down right nicely made.

In the end what are my feelings/opinions? 
1-Are they worth the money?--------Absolutely. They are made by a top notch company with customer service second to none.

2-Are they for everyone? No. They are top of the line stabilizers but more modestly priced than the "pro" series Platinums and counterparts. If you use a lot of weight like Reo and some others, these will not handle it. But if you do not use a ton of weight, looking for a top of the line mid-entry if you will, then these will last you a lifetime.

I still have some more messing around to do with the weight to get it to feel the way I want. but as you can see from the photos, it will not take much!

Personally, I have no problem walking up to any line and taking aim with Precision Balance stabilizers. They look great, stabilize like a brick , and do not cost as much as a new bow to get fully rigged out.

I highly recommend these to anyone needing a set up open style stabilizers.


First 40 yard group



the stabs



Changing weights
1 loosen setscrew
2 remove endcap
3 remove weights
4 loosen setscrew in stab bushing 
5 swap out bolt for correct length bolt or srew in or out to correct length


Now Precision Balance owes me some new arrows after only 4 groups at 40 yards!! Out of 6 arrows only had 2 shooters left


----------



## Robin Hall

Thank you for the great review on the PB stabilizers!


----------



## -bowfreak-

Here is my rig that I put to use in Wyoming a few weeks ago. 10" Platinum hunter with 5 oz out front and 8" Platinum hunter with 9 oz. on the side.


----------



## asa1485

Grreat looking setup and a sweet speed goat!


----------



## Christopher67

bowtechlx said:


> Tactical on my insanity cpx.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2




Indeed, very nice rig! :thumb:


----------



## bowtechlx

Christopher67 said:


> Indeed, very nice rig! :thumb:


Thanks for the compliment. 

I just added a 6" elite hunter to the tactical and boy does it shoot and look well. Here are some pics.


----------



## bowtechlx

Just ordered this blacked out doinker elite fatty main bar










And this blacked out doinker fatty side bar










It should look good on my black insanity. I will post pics when I get them.


----------



## asa1485

So, did anyone get any new Doinkers for Christmas? Or any of those awesome looking shirts? Would love to be able to get one of those myself


----------



## Cdpkook132

I have a set to post up.


----------



## JHENS87

asa1485 said:


> So, did anyone get any new Doinkers for Christmas? Or any of those awesome looking shirts? Would love to be able to get one of those myself


Mine will be a bit late christmas. Had to wait to cash in some of that christmas gift money to get a set


----------



## asa1485

LOL...Heard that!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Allrighty guys, it's been far too long since I posted here. College keeps ya busy... 

Look for more pictures to come this week :wink:


----------



## asa1485

Know there are some new rigs out there. Let's see them


----------

